# Trallallerollà... ovvero: off-topic time



## La Lupa (17 Gennaio 2007)

*Trallallerollà... ovvero: off-topic time*

Ecco qua, l'ho aperto... il topo del cazzeggio... mò vediamo se funziona...

Tipo... quell'amena discussione sulla condizione umana se solitaria o accoppiata (robetta da nulla, una chiacchiera da bar  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) oppure che ne so... vabbè insomma... tutto quello che non riguardi strettamente le corna, ecco.

Come se fosse antani, insomma.















Secondo me, non funziona.


----------



## La Lupa (17 Gennaio 2007)

Vedi?
Non funziona.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ahhhhh... ora mi piazzo qua e mi metto comoda... che tanto di là stanno delirando di puk&pin... hi hi hi... sembra il titolo di un cartone... Puk&Pin...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... Vediamo... Puk... vabbè... inevitabilmente quello di shakespeariana memoria... e Pin?

Pin... mmm... pinocchio?
Naaaa... Pin... Pindaro? mmmm.... Pin.... Pin... perchè non sei venutta, Pin! Ma poi, diceva pin o tin???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque... Puk&Pin... i due agenti della CIA telefonica... una specie di Mulder&Scully del cellulare... hi hi hi... dai gente, qua c'è del materiale!!!

I due supereroi che corrono in aiuto dei traditi per svelargli tutte le malefatte onanistiche da sms dei rispettivi partner.... mmmm.... c'è da pensarci...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ve l'ho mai detto che da grande vorrei fare la sceneggiatrice?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2007)

None Lupa non funziona...

Ci vuole un argomento serio per cazzeggiare...

Ci vuole il rischio di essere cazziati per deviare il post con successo!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Gennaio 2007)

*uè Lupacchiotta*

come va la tecnica "opossum"?

Funziona?


----------



## La Lupa (17 Gennaio 2007)

Eccoci qua...

Letti, mi sa che c'hai ragione tu... ma quante ne sai???  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Micia... l'opossum... beh... sto perfezionando, diciamo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ... non è che mi sia proprio proprio semplice.
Però la stessa energia m'è arrivata anche da altre fonti, sicchè significa proprio che è una cosa sulla quale devo lavorare.

A parte le minchiate, l'opossum devo intenderlo come capacità di mutare l'impatto con l'esterno.
Effettivamente mi rendo conto che la mia "immagine" (detesto questa parola) è un tantinello datata.
Non ho fatto l'up-date rispetto a quello che è cambiato in me negli ultimi anni.
Non immagine fisica eh, ma il modo di porsi, di parlare... il gergo, per esempio, va mutato.

E' un lavorone, son sincera. Non c'avevo mai riflettuto prima.


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Gennaio 2007)

Volete il cazzeggio, cazzeggio sia


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Gennaio 2007)

vado a prendere i pop-corn


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Gennaio 2007)

Non ho trovato i pop-corn, ma ho preso una scorta di quelle caramelle gelatinose piene di zucchero che fanno tanto male ai denti e alla linea..

Con al storia di Babbo Natale me ne sono rimaste qualche KG da mangiare.....

Chi è goloso di caramelle, liquerizie, pasticci, torte, tortine e affini???


----------



## La Lupa (17 Gennaio 2007)

Ma Lanci... sono gelatine originali o imitazioni?
No perchè io sono una purista.


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma Lanci... sono gelatine originali o imitazioni?
> No perchè io sono una purista.


Sei meno sofisticata però con gli uomini........

cosa intendi per gelatine originali???

Io adoro quelle tipo orsetti e more (che non si trovano quasi più).

In questo momento ho un mix di orsetti, uova al tegamino, cuoricini di gomma e zucchero, e fragole di gomma (strane devo dire)...... ahh vero, non sono "gelatine" sono gommose, ma siccome hanno dentro anche della gelatina le ho impropriamente definite.....

Comunque se li vuoi devi sbrigarti...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Sei meno sofisticata però con gli uomini........
> 
> cosa intendi per gelatine originali???
> 
> ...


Bleah  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Lanci!!!
Ma quelle son schifezze!!!!!

Le gelatine Lanci, le gelatine! Quelle a grana fine nella carta da pasticcino... eh!

Che sono meno sofisticata con gli uomini, credimi, è un'autentica cazzata.
E' la riprova che devo modificare la mia comunicazione.
Io mi permetto solo il meglio. Spiace non sia chiaro.

Tiriamo innanzi... io non mangio mai fuori pasto... però... mmm...magari.... non ce l'avresti un marron glacè?


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bleah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E' vero, mi piacciono le schifezze..... meno male che riesco a starci lontano, altrimenti sai il mio fegato come s'incazza???


Sugli uomini era una battuta ovviamente, non ho elementi per dire niente del genere, e poi..... per dirla come va detta... sono affari tuoi.


Adoro le castagne, ma quel tipo di dolce non lo sopporto.....


----------



## La Lupa (17 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> E' vero, mi piacciono le schifezze..... meno male che riesco a starci lontano, altrimenti sai il mio fegato come s'incazza???
> 
> 
> Sugli uomini era una battuta ovviamente, non ho elementi per dire niente del genere, e poi..... per dirla come va detta... sono affari tuoi.
> ...


Davvero??? Io ne vado matta!
Con le violette poi...


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Davvero??? Io ne vado matta!
> Con le violette poi...


le liquerizie che sanno di viola???
mi piacciono, ma preferisco la liquerizia al naturale, anche il bastoncino di legno.......


----------



## La Lupa (17 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> le liquerizie che sanno di viola???
> mi piacciono, ma preferisco la liquerizia al naturale, anche il bastoncino di legno.......


No no... le violette candite! O, in alternativa, le violette di zucchero... però se son quelle candite...mmmm... vado in brodo di giuggiole!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La liquorizia invece mi piace solo dolce; quella che preferisco è quella inglese.
Invece quella amara la schifo e la odio.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2007)

NO,no,no!!!

Altro che dolcetti...a me piace il cibo tanto e piccante!!!

Tipo Green Thay Curry..uhmmmm...ho l'acquolina..


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2007)

*Voilà*

Signori e Signore dichiaro aperto il cazzeggio........... peer adesso siamo nel settore dolciario, ci sono altri argomenti ????
Potrebbe interessare qualche frasettina caustica sul bon ton???
Va beh............ mi ritiro nel mio antro!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Signori e Signore dichiaro aperto il cazzeggio........... peer adesso siamo nel settore dolciario, ci sono altri argomenti ????
> Potrebbe interessare qualche frasettina caustica sul bon ton???
> Va beh............ mi ritiro nel mio antro!
> Bruja


Oggi mi pare che tu stia nell'antro di Satana... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma ti prego di non scatenarmi contro le tue ire


----------



## La Lupa (17 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> NO,no,no!!!
> 
> Altro che dolcetti...a me piace il cibo tanto e piccante!!!
> 
> Tipo Green Thay Curry..uhmmmm...ho l'acquolina..


Vabbè, ma a quest'ora scusa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se resisti fino all'ora di cena, preparo dei frijoles nregros che sono una bomba, hermana


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Gennaio 2007)

arriva bruja ad aprire l'angolo del cazzeggio!!!!
Veramente qui era da un po' che l'angolo era aperto..........

Piccante???? Si può fare, per ora non ho ancora trovato niente di peggio dei miei spaghetti all'arrabbiata. A qualcuno piangevano gli occhi solo ad avvicinare il naso.....


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2007)

Ok vi faro' assaggiare il mio curry thailandese...da quanto e' piccante vi verranno pure le allucinazioni


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok vi faro' assaggiare il mio curry thailandese...da quanto e' piccante vi verranno pure le allucinazioni


quando?


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok vi faro' assaggiare il mio curry thailandese...da quanto e' piccante vi verranno pure le allucinazioni


magari è la volta buona che riesco a vedermi bello


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2007)

*zitto tu*



lancillotto ha detto:


> arriva bruja ad aprire l'angolo del cazzeggio!!!!
> Veramente qui era da un po' che l'angolo era aperto..........
> 
> Piccante???? Si può fare, per ora non ho ancora trovato niente di peggio dei miei spaghetti all'arrabbiata. A qualcuno piangevano gli occhi solo ad avvicinare il naso.....


 
Ecco parla di roba piccante......... lì ti destreggi bene immagino!!??
Bruja


p.s. Ma che fine hanno fatto gli altri ometti..........Fa, Trottolino e compagnia cantando???


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco parla di roba piccante......... lì ti destreggi bene immagino!!??
> Bruja
> 
> 
> p.s. Ma che fine hanno fatto gli altri ometti..........Fa, Trottolino e compagnia cantando???


saranno sotto qualche coperta...........


----------



## La Lupa (17 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> magari è la volta buona che riesco a vedermi bello


Peyote Lanci, peyote.
Andrei sul sicuro.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Peyote Lanci, peyote.
> Andrei sul sicuro.


OTTIMO


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2007)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Peyote Lanci, peyote.
> Andrei sul sicuro.


 
Questo è un reato...... se ti legge la Rosy Bindi....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo è un reato...... se ti legge la Rosy Bindi.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vuol dire che anche lei avra' la sua parte...chissa' che non si veda bella pure lei


----------



## Bruja (17 Gennaio 2007)

*o tempore o mores............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Vuol dire che anche lei avra' la sua parte...chissa' che non si veda bella pure lei


 
Non ci sono più i bei tempi di una volta rispettosi per le pie donne........  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (17 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ci sono più i bei tempi di una volta rispettosi per le pie donne........
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   magari si piacciono...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... Rosy e Lanci....  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Secondo me, son fatti uno per l'altra!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ci sono più i bei tempi di una volta rispettosi per le pie donne........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Uhmm..non credo abbia altra scelta che essere pia...povera donna


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> magari si piacciono...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io credo che un accoppiamento simile sia anticostituzionale


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> magari si piacciono...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, vi prego, almeno che sia una donna non chiedo tanto...... solo una donna....


----------



## Old lancillotto (17 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo che un accoppiamento simile sia anticostituzionale


 
grazie per la comprensione........ tu si che sei un amica (spero almeno)


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> grazie per la comprensione........ tu si che sei un amica (spero almeno)


Scusa ma...sai com'e' una tira l'altra...


----------



## La Lupa (17 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> No, vi prego, almeno che sia una donna non chiedo tanto...... solo una donna....


Ah.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma... io pensavo che la donna fossi tu.  

	
	
		
		
	


	












      pciù!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che sia meglio per Messere non intervenire piu' in questo post...


----------



## MariLea (17 Gennaio 2007)

in quanto all'equazione: gusti uomini/donne = caramelle/dolcetti..
Messere non scambiare palline di capra per morositas


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2007)

*che raffinata!!*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Bleah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le vere gelatine...
..e marron glacè con le violette....
...i mi "accontento" dei cunesi..mi ci potrei ubriacare (a qui do un'idea della quantità che potrei assaporare...)​


----------



## La Lupa (18 Gennaio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le vere gelatine...​
> ..e marron glacè con le violette....​
> ...i mi "accontento" dei cunesi..mi ci potrei ubriacare (a qui do un'idea della quantità che potrei assaporare...)​


Persa, che ci vuoi fare, talvolta il sangue blu riaffiora... anyway, i cuneesi sono una figata!!!


----------



## Non registrato (18 Gennaio 2007)

Questa volat devo necessariamente intervenire perché per una donna il vero dolce per eccelenza é la nutella...mangiata di notte di nascosto con il mega cucchiaio per arginare i sensi di colpa...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Questa volat devo necessariamente intervenire perché per una donna il vero dolce per eccelenza é la nutella...mangiata di notte di nascosto con il mega cucchiaio per arginare i sensi di colpa...


 
Ok...provero' stanotte...ad arginare i miei sensi di colpa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma dai...


----------



## La Lupa (18 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Questa volat devo necessariamente intervenire perché per una donna il vero dolce per eccelenza é la nutella...mangiata di notte di nascosto con il mega cucchiaio per arginare i sensi di colpa...


Nutella????
Non se ne parla proprio.

Poverina, quella lì che conosci tu.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Nutella????
> Non se ne parla proprio.
> 
> Poverina, quella lì che conosci tu.


Lupa ora non essere antipatica...argina i tuoi sensi di colpa in silenzio su'...

Non distruggere le poche certezze del nostro/a NR 

	
	
		
		
	


	













...sei la solita disfattista


----------



## La Lupa (18 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lupa ora non essere antipatica...argina i tuoi sensi di colpa in silenzio su'...
> 
> Non distruggere le poche certezze del nostro/a NR
> 
> ...


Ma la nutella è una schifezza imperialista!
Non mi avranno!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Finchè ci saranno donne che assaltano barattoli di nutella nel buio della loro stanzetta, ci saranno non registrati con qualche speranza.

Ragazze!
Buttate via le vostre nutelle!!!


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma la nutella è una schifezza imperialista!
> Non mi avranno!
> 
> 
> ...


Aspetta Lupa...in certe occasioni la nutella torna sempre utile...

Il gianduitto o le gelatine non fungono


----------



## La Lupa (18 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aspetta Lupa...in certe occasioni la nutella torna sempre utile...
> 
> Il gianduitto o le gelatine non fungono


Preferisco la marmellata. Di fichi.
O il miele. Di Acacia.
O il gelato. Alla Crema.
O la pasta di pistacchio.
O la panna.
O lo champagne.
O lo sciroppo. Di Rosa.

E se butta proprio male, puoi fare a metà un Lindor e aspettare che si sciolga col calore.







Ma la nutella no.


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2007)

*Nutella*

Io mi astengo dal commentare................basta leggere i componenti che furbescamente non indicano più mettendoli sotto la voce generica olii vegetali............ 
Comunque leggetevi se ne avete voglia questa pubbliocità comparativa di un sito per i consumatori, e non per cambiare prodotto ma per avere informazioni serie...

http://www.cibo360.it/alimentazione/cibi/dolci/nutella.htm

Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Preferisco la marmellata. Di fichi.
> O il miele. Di Acacia.
> O il gelato. Alla Crema.
> O la pasta di pistacchio.
> ...


Il miele e' troppo appiccicoso.
Il gelato puo' avere controindicazioni..causa temperatura.
la pasta di pistacchio mi urta
La panna ok
Lo champagne sempre...ma per altri utilizzi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sciroppi vari troppo appiccicosi

Il Lindor va bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Posso sempre provare con la parmigiana di melanzane


----------



## La Lupa (18 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il miele e' troppo appiccicoso.
> Il gelato puo' avere controindicazioni..causa temperatura.
> la pasta di pistacchio mi urta
> La panna ok
> ...


Certo, anche l'impepata di cozze va benissimo.

Io adesso però devo assolutamente sapere gli altri utilizzi dello champagne.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A parte berlo, ovviamente.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Certo, anche l'impepata di cozze va benissimo.
> 
> Io adesso però devo assolutamente sapere gli altri utilizzi dello champagne.
> 
> ...


Appena ho tempo ti diro' dello champagne in PM 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...non vorrei scandalizzare nessuno


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2007)

*?????*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Appena ho tempo ti diro' dello champagne in PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sempre a pensare a bere e mangiare...........ma dedicatevi un po' allo spirito........... e non a quelle delle licenze UTIF!!!
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (18 Gennaio 2007)

Allora?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Letti... per favore... 'sto champagne... allora?

Senti c'ho pensato, ma a parte berlo e farci qualche porcata canonica, l'unico utilizzo che m'è venuto in mente è il bidet.

Ti fai il bidet con lo champagne?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Gennaio 2007)

*Dite quel che volete..*

...ma la nutella oli grassi e affini inclusi, c'ha sempre il suo bel perchè, in certe situazioni (mooooltooo meglio del miele, che per levarlo altro che la doccia ci vuole!)

Per lo champagne, oltre alle classiche suzioni di ruscelletti & C., anche io son curioso di saperne di più (c'è sempre da imparare giusto?!??!)


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2007)

*tanto per cambiare*

Un bel bagnetto in una vascata di champagne..............non sarebbe una cosa nuova?
Va bene anche se non è millesimato e di grande annata..........mi sa che è meglio della Jacuzzi!!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Gennaio 2007)

*Ehmmm...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Un bel bagnetto in una vascata di champagne..............non sarebbe una cosa nuova?
> Va bene anche se non è millesimato e di grande annata..........mi sa che è meglio della Jacuzzi!!!
> Bruja


Se vai sotto in apnea...può essere che ti brucino gli occhi!!


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2007)

*Trotty*



trottolino ha detto:


> Se vai sotto in apnea...può essere che ti brucino gli occhi!!


Rischio calcolato............  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Gennaio 2007)

*Si, ma...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Rischio calcolato............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con gli occhialini da piscina....mi scapperebbe da ridere!!!


----------



## La Lupa (22 Gennaio 2007)

'giorno bella gente!

Posto che non sapremo mai che accidenti ci fa Lettrice con lo champagne, volevo dirvi che la vita è bella!
Il lunedì un pò meno.


----------



## Bruja (22 Gennaio 2007)

*Uff*



La Lupa ha detto:


> 'giorno bella gente!
> 
> Posto che non sapremo mai che accidenti ci fa Lettrice con lo champagne, volevo dirvi che la vita è bella!
> Il lunedì un pò meno.


 

Piove...............governo ladro.............e stavolta ci sta proprio bene sta frasetta !
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Piove...............governo ladro.............e stavolta ci sta proprio bene sta frasetta !
> Bruja


Qua piove sempre...governo ladrissimo


----------



## La Lupa (22 Gennaio 2007)

Qua no.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





In compenso ho dormito credo 4 ore in due giorni, sono uno straccio.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Qua no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


wowowowowow!

Giorno bella gente!


----------



## Bruja (22 Gennaio 2007)

*miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> wowowowowow!
> 
> Giorno bella gente!


Eccola qua bella fresca di lunedì!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Gennaio 2007)

ODIO LUNEDI" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















e' il giorno delle riunioni...e io spallo a sentire tutte quelle cavolate!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Eccola qua bella fresca di lunedì!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vieni qui che ti metto un poco di cipria col mio piumino.


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ODIO LUNEDI"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lettrice
come vanno le ginocchia?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Gennaio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lettrice
> come vanno le ginocchia?


 
Continuo a portare i jeans 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   ...


----------



## Bruja (22 Gennaio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Continuo a portare i jeans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'effetto collaterali di portarli è mordere vero........... mi correggo azzannare?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'effetto collaterali di portarli è mordere vero........... mi correggo azzannare?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...oggi sbrano...manco mi scomodo per dare un morso


----------



## La Lupa (22 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...oggi sbrano...manco mi scomodo per dare un morso


Cos'hanno le tue ginocchia, cara?
Divertita molto?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Cos'hanno le tue ginocchia, cara?
> Divertita molto?


No sono stata trascinata per 1,5 metri sull'asfalto...dal vento 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Portavo il mio vestitino nuovo


----------



## La Lupa (22 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No sono stata trascinata per 1,5 metri sull'asfalto...dal vento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, cavolo! Mi dispiace!

Pensavo che t'avesse trascinato qualcos'altro...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Oh, cavolo! Mi dispiace!
> 
> Pensavo che t'avesse trascinato qualcos'altro...


Se fosse stato cosi' non mi sarei mai lamentata


----------



## La Lupa (22 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se fosse stato cosi' non mi sarei mai lamentata


Volevo ben dire!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Prendi me, per esempio... non ho più un osso al suo posto, ma mica mi lamento.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Volevo ben dire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MariLea (22 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Volevo ben dire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apprezzo il tuo stoicismo cara Lupa, 
ma x il prossimo we che ne diresti di un fisiatra?


----------



## La Lupa (22 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> apprezzo il tuo stoicismo cara Lupa,
> ma x il prossimo we che ne diresti di un fisiatra?
















   Tu ci scherzi ma....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... tra l'altro, va sempre peggio... sto sfiorando la pedofilia... E questo mi crea qualche difficoltà.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Motoria, più che altro.


----------



## MariLea (22 Gennaio 2007)

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
tutta salute!


----------



## MariLea (22 Gennaio 2007)

e poi di fisiatri ce n'è di giovanissimi


----------



## La Lupa (22 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> tutta salute!


Seee... dillo alla mia schiena, dillo!


----------



## La Lupa (24 Gennaio 2007)

*Up-date*

Ma... A  Lancillotto gli si è arrugginita la visiera?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... A Lancillotto gli si è arrugginita la visiera?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi chiedevo la stessa cosa ....

..non sia mai che Bruja l'abbia veramente fatto secco con l'apriscatole


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... A Lancillotto gli si è arrugginita la visiera?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e' in ritiro spirituale mi sa.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo la stessa cosa ....
> 
> ..non sia mai che Bruja l'abbia veramente fatto secco con l'apriscatole


----------



## MariLea (24 Gennaio 2007)

.... mi sa che sua moglie ha approfittato delle ottime offerte 2007 sulla rottamazione...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> .... mi sa che sua moglie ha approfittato delle ottime offerte 2007 sulla rottamazione...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> .... mi sa che sua moglie ha approfittato delle ottime offerte 2007 sulla rottamazione...


----------



## Bruja (24 Gennaio 2007)

*Mah*

Non aveva detto che ogni tanto lavorava?  Magari oggi era il giorno giusto.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (25 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> .... mi sa che sua moglie ha approfittato delle ottime offerte 2007 sulla rottamazione...


Speriamo che ci faccia avere almeno due bulloni per ricordo.















'giorno pelle pampine.


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Gennaio 2007)

un'armatura non ha bulloni.

Ti da la sensazione di proteggerti dal mondo esterno, ma poi è facilmente perforabile perchè chi la indossa non può trascinare una corazza troppo spessa. Alla fine l'armatura serve ad incutere paura e rispetto, sempre a mostrare un'immagine falsa di noi, ma dentro......... dentro c'è sempre un uomo.

Sono stato assente, ma solo per un giorno, per il resto ho continuato a leggere qualcosa qua e la.........

Non sono in meditazione, davvero ho perso la voglia pure di meditare....... Dovrei aprire un nuovo thread (veramente ne avevo in mente anche alcuni carini...), e dovrei intervenire su alcuni dove avevo già espresso opinioni, però..... non ce la faccio.

Dopo l'ennesima discussione, dopo l'ennesimo litigio, dopo l'ennesima incomprensione, ho detto a mia moglie che la lascio!! Il bello è che sò pure che ciò non sarà possibile materialmente perchè siamo troppo legati da impegni "morali e civici" che oggi non possono essere sciolti, ma alla fine l'ho detto.

Lei non mi ha preso in considerazione (come sempre), non ha ancora voluto accettare che io sono arrivato all'esaurimento di tutte le mie energie, che ormai ho raschiato il fondo del barile, che ho perso la speranza..........

Sento il suo rancore sempre presente, sempre li ad aspettarmi, a ricordarmi che "in quella circostanza mi sono comportato male" e io, che già mi autopunisco (parole pure confermate da lei) perdo ogni volta la voglia di fare.

In questi giorni di assenza o fatto "pulizia", o preso delle decisioni temporanee/definitive che riguardano le mie cose, interessi, impegni, passioni, lavoro...... Ho cercato di confermare e rafforzare le cose INDISPENSABILI a discapito del resto, ovvero ho razionalizzato la mia vita!!

Razionalizzare.......... quella parola tremenda che ti fa diventare "affidabile", ma che ti toglie la "gioia di vivere".......

In compenso mia moglie dopo questa ennesima litigata (sabato scorso) e diventata molto più "carina" nei miei confronti....... 

.......


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Gennaio 2007)

> In compenso mia moglie dopo questa ennesima litigata (sabato scorso) e diventata molto più "carina" nei miei confronti.......


 
quindi il bilancio è in positivo oppure no?

non l'ho capito.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Gennaio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> un'armatura non ha bulloni.
> 
> Ti da la sensazione di proteggerti dal mondo esterno, ma poi è facilmente perforabile perchè chi la indossa non può trascinare una corazza troppo spessa. Alla fine l'armatura serve ad incutere paura e rispetto, sempre a mostrare un'immagine falsa di noi, ma dentro......... dentro c'è sempre un uomo.
> 
> ...


Ma ce lo dici cosi'?...Almeno potevi cogliere due piccioni con una fava e aprire un nuovo Thread in "Divorzio e Separazione"...almeno un thread  vero


----------



## La Lupa (25 Gennaio 2007)

O minchia.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> O minchia.


Eccola lei caduta dalle scale di Oxford


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2007)

*non è carino*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Eccola lei caduta dalle scale di Oxford


Ragazze !!! Mi fate ridere dopo una notizia così?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	















​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2007)

*x Lanci*

Sono costernata...
Senza avere capito ancora molto, mi astengo da commentare.
Certo è che se perdono deve esserci deve trattarsi di perdono vero e covare rancore non aiuta nessuno.
bacio


----------



## La Lupa (25 Gennaio 2007)

E cosa dovevo dire?
Poffarbacco?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai, anche voi avete pensato O minchia!
Dite la verità.


Mettiamola così:

Per le salacche delle molucche Lanci!
E ce lo dici così?

Io però non ho capito una cosa... ma... ti si è ribaltata la vita, o no?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E cosa dovevo dire?
> Poffarbacco?
> 
> 
> ...


pufferbacco...o acciderbolina...al massimo porcodinci...


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Gennaio 2007)

In questo momento dovrei mandarvi tutte a ........... sapete bene dove perchè ancora una volta avete dissacrato ogni cosa, ma confesso che mi avete fatto ridere....

E' anche vero che io scrivere una simile risposta su un thread intitolato "trallallerollà", non potevo aspettarmi di meglio.

Se non altro, molte persone non entraranno nemmeno a leggere.........

In effetti non ho deciso di "dirlo così", non ho voglia di scrivere, faccio fatica a leggere, faccio persin fatica a comprendere ciò che leggo. Non so nemmeno come ieri in sardegna sia riuscito a tenere testa a tanta gente parlando di "logistica" "controllo di gestione" "trasporti" e cazzate simili (fantastico il volo aereo di ieri, sembrava un otto volante).

Come ho detto, avrei dovuto aprire una nuova discussione, ma non ne ho avuto la forza..... La mia vita è completamente ribaltata perchè continuo ad avere mille responsabilità a cui far fronte e nessuno che è in grado di aiutarmi, in compenso tanti altri si appoggiano a me per essere aiutati a risolvere i loro problemi.

Sono che non si riempie d'acqua perchè non si trova più il tappo.........

Mia moglie è talmente carina che non reagisce nemmeno quando ogni tanto dico "basta, non ce la faccio a fare tutto", sopporta i miei silenzi e i miei sbotti. Lo avesse fatto nei mesi scorsi non sarei qui a trascinarmi......

Da circa 12 anni frequento una palestra di karate, inizialmente doveva servire solo per uscire dalla sedentarità del mio lavoro e per rilassare la mente. Ho scoperto presto che nelle arti marziali la mente invece è una parte fondamentale, ciò nonostante si stimolano aree diverse del cervello e questo mi ha fatto crescere la passione. Nel periodo fine 1999 e inizio 2000 per motivi di lavoro (millenium bug) sono stato costretto a diverse assenze, stavano minando la mia passione, ma appena gli impegni me lo hanno concesso, con un po' di sforzo sulla volontà, dopo poche lezioni tutto è tornato come prima, più di prima.

All'inizio per andare in questa palestra facevo circa una dozzina di km in auto (non li ho mai contati), ma impiegavo dai 15 ai 25 minuti. In periodi particolari anche più di mezz'ora. Da quando mi sono trasferito, la palestra dista da casa circa 80km con tempi di trasferimento che vanno da 1 ora (quando esco alla fine della lezione) ad anche 2 ore durante il periodo natalizio.  Fortunatamente il lavoro spesso mi ha permesso di trovarmi già in zona, quindi non dovevo passare da casa per continuare la frequentazione, rimanendo però il tempo di rientro che spesso mi ha portato a cenare alle 23.00.

Non ricordo se l'ho già detto, ma quando morì mio fratello, il giorno dopo che entrò in coma e il giorno del suo funerale, andai in palestra perchè in quel posto (nel dojo) sapevo che avrei trovato un po' di pace, la mente andava su altri pensieri.........

Tutti gli anni facciamo almeno due cene tutti insieme (più decine di pizze e altri impegni extra palestra tipo rafting, dimostrazioni, stage, partite di calcio, ecc), una a Natale e una a fine corso. Quella di Natale è sacra e io non l'ho mai persa, un anno avevo un impegno a Roma la mattina seguente, finimmo la cena alla 1:30, alle 2:45 ero a casa, alle 4:30 ero in auto per tornare a Milano (Linate) per il volo aereo delle 7:10. Lo scorso anno ero invece a Salerno il giorno della cena, ma andai appositamente in auto per essere libero di muovermi, e arrivai alla cena quando stavano servendo il secondo, ma tutti mi stavano aspettando...... Il Maestro ha istituito appositamente il premio "Fedeltà" (detto così suona pure ridicolo dato che fedele non sono stato).

Perchè ho raccontato tutto questo???

Questa settimana per la prima volta ho saltato una lezione senza un valido motivo e ieri al rientro da Alghero sono rientrato a casa, quando in qualsiasi altro momento sarei passato dalla palestra per fermarmi con gli amici a cenare.......

Nel post precedente ho accennato a decisioni definitive/temporanee: la palestra è una di queste!  Non ho voglia di andarci, non sento motivazioni, non ho lo spirito adatto, benchè sappia che li ritrovo un mondo tutto mio. 

Spero ...... francamente non so cosa sperare......


----------



## La Lupa (25 Gennaio 2007)

Ohi ohi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2007)

*Lancy*

Apri una discussione nel confessionale e racconta...con calma
Francamente ..non ci ho capito un'h ..ma ti vedo molto agitato e confuso.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	







lancillotto ha detto:


> In questo momento dovrei mandarvi tutte a ........... sapete bene dove perchè ancora una volta avete dissacrato ogni cosa, ma confesso che mi avete fatto ridere....
> 
> E' anche vero che io scrivere una simile risposta su un thread intitolato "trallallerollà", non potevo aspettarmi di meglio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (25 Gennaio 2007)

*...........................*

Non credo ci sia molto da dire, le risposte le hai dentro di te, noi al massimo possiamo cercare di capire e di interpretare. 
Il vero problema è che spesso ci si aspetta troppo da tutti e così facendo, da una parte imponiamo agli altri le nostre scelte, e gli altri ci impongono le loro in un vortice senza fondo. E quando perdiamo il senso della risalita, non sempre valutiamo che le priorità erano quelle a cui badare e che le abbiamo appartate per i palliativi che ci permettonio di sopravvivere. Sbagliato crederlo, sbagliato imporlo, sbagliato aggrapparcisi. 
Se in una coppia ci sono situazioni pesanti e le si tamponano con piccole evasioni proprie, qualuqnue essere siano, i problemi si ripresenteranno...................... 
Non ci hai detto una cosa Lancillotto, tua moglie ha sentito che la vuoi lasciare e che per alti doveri etc...... resti, ma lei ha possibilità di andarsene per conto suo o.......... il suo essere sempre carina è dovuto al fatto che altre soluzioni sarebbero peggio.
Devi perdonarmi ma mi pare che tu sia depresso, e la depressione è qualcosa che può essere indotta ma è anche cosa che ci prepariamo noi quando troviamo che sia un buon rifugio per medicarci.................
Chissà, forse lei sta peggio di te e non lo sai ma non ha modo di scegliere quello che vorrebbe perchè ha il tuo stesso senso del dovere............
Capisco che possa essere molto tardi per recuperare qualcosa, ma se non ce la fai tu che sembri una persona dalle mille risorse e capacità.......... temo che avrò difficoltà nel forum a dire ad altri cosa fare per salvare situazioni che meriterebbero di non essere abbandonate.
Non ci hai detto l'ultima cosa che è importante, a lei hai detto che la lasci, ma il motivo qual'è, la tua stanchezza, il fatto che sei demotivato o che non l'ami più......... sai ci sono tante cose che vorremmo lasciare al mondo ma spesso quello che diciamo lo diciamo solo a chi crediamo che possa darci una risposta che non abbiamo il coraggio di darci da soli.............. chi sappiamo invece che non ci ascolterebbe.....i parassiti esistenziali, grazie a quello, sono assolti dallo stato di abbandono.
Non sò se sia giusto e interessante per te quel che dico, ma come per altre persone, credo tu sia ad un bivio................sia come sia...............stavolta devi decidere per il tuo malessere esattamente come in altro tempo lo hai fatto per il tuo benessere. 
Scegli facendo meno danno possibile a te stesso ed agli altri.
Bruja


----------



## Old Lilith (25 Gennaio 2007)

*ma come*

Lanci?!?!?!?

e sparisci così????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





dai su raccontaci, magari ti aiuta a farti passare il magone...

stai su

lil


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Gennaio 2007)

Lilith ha detto:


> Lanci?!?!?!?
> 
> e sparisci così????
> 
> ...


 
OK, prometto che apro un THREAD e ne parliamo...... ora però devo scappare


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

*Neve...*

Non potevo non comunicarvi questa nuova cosa...e' nevicato la notte scorsa...

E non dite che bello xche' non lo e'... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...non sono attrezzata per questo tipo di inconveniente...scema direte, visto che vivi al nord...

Lo so...ma odio gli stivali con pellicce e giacconi 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...me tapina...ho i piedi sul termosifone


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non potevo non comunicarvi questa nuova cosa...e' nevicato la notte scorsa...
> 
> E non dite che bello xche' non lo e'...
> 
> ...


Brava furbetta................il modo più spiccio per ritrovarsi con i geloni......... frizionali con una crema che riattivi la circolazione e poi, segreto che funziona anche se non è proprio al profumo francese, prima di uscire massaggiali con dell'aglio tritato fine, telimina i residui e metti le calze, ti lavi le mani con del succo di limone che toglie l'odore o metti prima i guanti di lattice; al ritorno lavi i piedi e li hai salvati dal gelo..........
Non è un sistema adeguato per un incontro intimo con un amante feticista dei piedi ma non credo che la cosa rivesta interesse per te  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  e soprattutto funziona e non ha effetti collaterali.
Me lo insegnò un montanaro di Valdobbiadene......... 92 anni e geloni zero!!!
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (26 Gennaio 2007)

Io sono allergica all'inverno.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buongiorno.


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2007)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Io sono allergica all'inverno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E allora cosa fai fuori dalla tana.........???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Buongiorno carissima, oggi ti trovo incazzosa in modo brillante! 
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (26 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E allora cosa fai fuori dalla tana.........???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti, è da natale che mi è venuto, nell'ordine:
La tubercolosi, il cimurro, una banale influenza e adesso il tutto si irrimediabilmente trasformato in una nefandissima sinusite.
Questa mattina ho detto il rosario mentre grattavo via il ghiaccio dalla mia macchina e ho di fronte un week end dove dovrei essere assolutamente smagliante perchè "mantenersi" un pivello non è mica uno scherzo!

Ora, mi dici tu cosa c'avrei da ridere?


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2007)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Senti, è da natale che mi è venuto, nell'ordine:
> La tubercolosi, il cimurro, una banale influenza e adesso il tutto si irrimediabilmente trasformato in una nefandissima sinusite.
> Questa mattina ho detto il rosario mentre grattavo via il ghiaccio dalla mia macchina e ho di fronte un week end dove dovrei essere assolutamente smagliante perchè "mantenersi" un pivello non è mica uno scherzo!
> 
> Ora, mi dici tu cosa c'avrei da ridere?


Ok ok............come non detto, puoi alterarti anche per i prossimi w.e. ma, così giusto per avere un'alternativa, se il pivello marca visita tutte le settimane bisognerà pure che ti trovi una nicchia di tempo per te................sai quelle poche ore che una donna può nell'ordine, bracarsi sul divano, non truccarsi, stare con delle ignobili e comode ciabatte e guardare con affetto tutti i suoi difetti con una bella musica in sottofondo e un vassoio di leccornie sul tavolino mentre guarda un film di quelli adatti a farci venire lo spleen? Per intenderci le scene alla Claire Bretécher
Sono momenti che non hanno prezzo!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io sono allergica all'inverno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora siamo in due 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Muuu...a te Lupa


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Brava furbetta................il modo più spiccio per ritrovarsi con i geloni......... frizionali con una crema che riattivi la circolazione e poi, segreto che funziona anche se non è proprio al profumo francese, prima di uscire massaggiali con dell'aglio tritato fine, telimina i residui e metti le calze, ti lavi le mani con del succo di limone che toglie l'odore o metti prima i guanti di lattice; al ritorno lavi i piedi e li hai salvati dal gelo..........
> Non è un sistema adeguato per un incontro intimo con un amante feticista dei piedi ma non credo che la cosa rivesta interesse per te
> 
> 
> ...


Bruja non credo di poter fare quella cosa dell'aglio...odio l'aglio...saro' mica un vampiro? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ho deciso che andro' a carcare una calzatura adatta alla neve... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Complimenti al tuo amico per i 92 anni...caspita...

Buongiorno Bruja 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ...ora ho il mio the' verde e mi sento meglio...


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bruja non credo di poter fare quella cosa dell'aglio...odio l'aglio...saro' mica un vampiro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Perfetto........mettiti in pista allora. E dai un'occhiata al post che ho scritto a Lupa non sono riuscita a estrapolare l'immagine dalla copertina del libro, ma è indicativa di cosa intendo per pigrare brutalmente e senza intorno "osservatori critici stronzi" in santa pace  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## MariLea (26 Gennaio 2007)

Buon pomeriggio ragazze, visto che il buongiorno non arrivo mai in tempo a darvelo.
Bello il pigrare brutalmente.... è quello che farò io in questo fine settimana,
ma La lupa mi ha fatto venire nostalgia dei bei tempi in cui non avevo mai nemmeno una sera per farlo..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  "mantenersi un pivello" per due anni e dormire quasi mai non è stato davvero uno scherzo, ma da ridere ed esser contenti ce n'è eccome!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma di che t'inc***i Lupa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   te possino!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio ragazze, visto che il buongiorno non arrivo mai in tempo a darvelo.
> Bello il pigrare brutalmente.... è quello che farò io in questo fine settimana,
> ma La lupa mi ha fatto venire nostalgia dei bei tempi in cui non avevo mai nemmeno una sera per farlo..
> 
> ...


Bella Mailea...fattelo sto' pivello no?

E comunque nel mentre non ti pigrire...visto che sei a caccia affila le armi...


----------



## MariLea (26 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bella Mailea...fattelo sto' pivello no?
> 
> E comunque nel mentre non ti pigrire...visto che sei a caccia affila le armi...


No, ho chiuso giusto a febbraio scorso e diciamo che ho chiuso la stagione di caccia  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Mi sono imposta un altro percorso di vita e diciamo che per ora va bene così


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> No, ho chiuso giusto a febbraio scorso e diciamo che ho chiuso la stagione di caccia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Del bracconaggio non se ne parla suppongo...


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non credo ci sia molto da dire, le risposte le hai dentro di te, noi al massimo possiamo cercare di capire e di interpretare.
> Il vero problema è che spesso ci si aspetta troppo da tutti e così facendo, da una parte imponiamo agli altri le nostre scelte, e gli altri ci impongono le loro in un vortice senza fondo. E quando perdiamo il senso della risalita, non sempre valutiamo che le priorità erano quelle a cui badare e che le abbiamo appartate per i palliativi che ci permettonio di sopravvivere. Sbagliato crederlo, sbagliato imporlo, sbagliato aggrapparcisi.
> Se in una coppia ci sono situazioni pesanti e le si tamponano con piccole evasioni proprie, qualuqnue essere siano, i problemi si ripresenteranno......................
> Non ci hai detto una cosa Lancillotto, tua moglie ha sentito che la vuoi lasciare e che per alti doveri etc...... resti, ma lei ha possibilità di andarsene per conto suo o.......... il suo essere sempre carina è dovuto al fatto che altre soluzioni sarebbero peggio.
> ...


Ciao Bruja

scusa se non ho commentato (e non commento subito il tuo post), ma ora vado a scrivere un nuovo thread. Mi riservo di copiare il tuo testo e riportarlo nell'altro forum....


----------



## MariLea (26 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Del bracconaggio non se ne parla suppongo...




























naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
sono una persona seria che credi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




se dovessi cambiare idea (mai dire mai) si riapre la stagione di caccia....


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> sono una persona seria che credi
> 
> 
> ...


Oppure apri la stagione di pesca...tanto per alternare mare e montagna... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi in una dieta equilibrate c'e' bisogno anche del pesce....hahahahahahahahaha

Sono orrenda..hahahahahaah


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2007)

*fantastiche!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Oppure apri la stagione di pesca...tanto per alternare mare e montagna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clap clap clap 

	
	
		
		
	


	



















































​


----------



## MariLea (26 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oppure apri la stagione di pesca...tanto per alternare mare e montagna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


niente da dire.. sei una creativa!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ottima idea, alternerò carni bianche e rosse ecc... per una dieta equilibrata.
bisogna stare molto attenti a queste cose


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2007)

*Lettrice*

Orrenda?................. non ti sminuire, sei orrerrima!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   L'amica giusta per i momenti feroci  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Orrenda?................. non ti sminuire, sei orrerrima!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E/o per i momenti di ubriachezza


----------



## MariLea (26 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E/o per i momenti di ubriachezza


sei sicura che era the verde stamattina


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> sei sicura che era the verde stamattina


Giuro...pero' e' vero che ora sto bevendo un infuso alle erbe con guarana e cicoria...e mi sento stranamente arzilla 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ...sono alla quinta tazza...non e' che dovrei cambiare bevanda?...porco dito e' scritto in olandese non capisco se ci sono controindicazioni 

	
	
		
		
	


	









HEELPPP!!!!


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2007)

*Ci sono, ci sono.......*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Giuro...pero' e' vero che ora sto bevendo un infuso alle erbe con guarana e cicoria...e mi sento stranamente arzilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le controindicazioni sono gli uomini fra i piedi............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Le controindicazioni sono gli uomini fra i piedi............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti diro' ora non ne ho tra i piedi...c'ho il tizio con cui ho litigato l'altro giorno...ma quello mi sta tra ...altre due cose


----------



## MariLea (26 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giuro...pero' e' vero che ora sto bevendo un infuso alle erbe con guarana e cicoria...e mi sento stranamente arzilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eccola là.... vive in olanda... sbaglia erba...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma beviti un infuso di mirto!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> eccola là.... vive in olanda... sbaglia erba...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma quello e' alcolico...sono a lavoro cosa credi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Niente...*

...Volevo solo riprendere il questo bellissimo post...

...prima che uscisse dalla lista


----------



## La Lupa (1 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio ragazze, visto che il buongiorno non arrivo mai in tempo a darvelo.
> Bello il pigrare brutalmente.... è quello che farò io in questo fine settimana,
> ma La lupa mi ha fatto venire nostalgia dei bei tempi in cui non avevo mai nemmeno una sera per farlo..
> 
> ...


Grazie Letti, mi ero completamente persa le ultime pagine....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lea... è una faticaccia.
In questi giorni mi riposo perchè il ragazzo s'è fatto spaccare la faccia qualche notte fa in una rissa... che ci vuoi fare... sono giovani... pieni di vigore...


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Febbraio 2007)

*Mhhhh...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Grazie Letti, mi ero completamente persa le ultime pagine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse aveva ancora troppe energie in corpo....Lupa, da te non me lo sarei mai aspettato!!


----------



## La Lupa (1 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Forse aveva ancora troppe energie in corpo....Lupa, da te non me lo sarei mai aspettato!!


E' che il ragazzo ne ha da vendere!


----------



## MariLea (1 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Grazie Letti, mi ero completamente persa le ultime pagine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e riecco i trallallerollà  

	
	
		
		
	


	




brava Letti ed i suoi infusi quotidiani  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lupa... a chi lo dici.... mi chiedo ancora come ho resistito due anni.. dormendo una media di tre ore a notte.. ed andare a lavorare come niente fosse... saranno le trasfusioni di tanto vigore ed energia...


----------



## La Lupa (1 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Lupa... a chi lo dici.... mi chiedo ancora come ho resistito due anni.. dormendo una media di tre ore a notte.. ed andare a lavorare come niente fosse... saranno le trasfusioni di tanto vigore ed energia...


Qua mi tiri una riga di battute volgari da spavento... proprio oggi che sto cercando di fare la brava......


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Qua mi tiri una riga di battute volgari da spavento... proprio oggi che sto cercando di fare la brava......


 
Vai pure a ruota libera ...............oggi è giorno di indulgenza plenaria......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja con supervisione della Badessa


----------



## MariLea (1 Febbraio 2007)

ma fai la brava su su....
niente volgarità, non sia mai!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












c'è davvero una teoria orientale, che sostiene la trasmissione di energia e vitalità dal partner più giovane all'altro...
...provare per credere....


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2007)

Uffa...giornata di compleanni a lavoro...ho mangiato tre fette di torta mi sento un piccione...panzona e gambette secche...


----------



## MariLea (2 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uffa...giornata di compleanni a lavoro...ho mangiato tre fette di torta mi sento un piccione...panzona e gambette secche...


che orrore! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




rimedia subito ragazza!
tra le tue erbette... tira fuori una tisana sgonfiante


----------



## Bruja (2 Febbraio 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> che orrore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è che se nel frattempo tirava fuori anche una fetta per noi ci offendevamo...... e magari si gonfiava meno !!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## MariLea (2 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che se nel frattempo tirava fuori anche una fetta per noi ci offendevamo...... e magari si gonfiava meno !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infatti... erano proprio tre... una ciascuno e stava meglio lei


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> infatti... erano proprio tre... una ciascuno e stava meglio lei


Ok quella di riso era buona 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...quella al cioccolato meno...quella alle mele m'ha fatto cacare...ma la ho mangiata ugualmente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sto continuando a bere imperterrita quella tisana alla cicoria e guarana'...ma credo che all'interno ci sia altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...alla quinta tazza...mi dimentico anche di litigare col tizio inglese...sapete tanto per rinfrescare l'astio in ufficio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## Bruja (2 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok quella di riso era buona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Manchi di fantasia se volevi rinfrescare l'astio, la fetta alle mele, tanto valeva la piazzassi sul setto nasale dll'inglese........... così raggiungevi lo scopo e non dovevi fare l'idrovora con la tisana!
Non ti si può lasciare sola un attimo alle feste!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (2 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Manchi di fantasia se volevi rinfrescare l'astio, la fetta alle mele, tanto valeva la piazzassi sul setto nasale dll'inglese........... così raggiungevi lo scopo e non dovevi fare l'idrovora con la tisana!
> Non ti si può lasciare sola un attimo alle feste!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Zitta va ora sono passata al vino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...cacchio pero' mi piace il mio lavoro 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























  ...

Bruja tranquilla...ora vado ad accimentarlo...comunque non e' un brutto tipo


----------



## MariLea (2 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Zitta va ora sono passata al vino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io preferisco sempre la seconda parte... quando si passa ai brindisi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non è un brutto tipo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ahiahi... mi preoccupa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




quando ho conosciuto quello che poi è diventato mio marito, eravamo tra tanta gente e non lo avevo nemmeno notato... quando lui si è fatto notare, mi stava proprio antipatico e così per un bel pò di tempo... ci litigavo pure... anche se ammettevo che non era un brutto tipo...


----------



## Bruja (2 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*

Se ti pesco da queste parti fra un mese a smoccolare accidenti su questo tipo che........non è malaccio.............. scordati comprensione e pat pat sulla spalla. 
Quando un inglese ....... non è un brutto tipo mi preoccupo, neppure Carlo e Camilla dicono non siano brutti tipi..........
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (3 Febbraio 2007)

Buongiorno alle trallallerollà !
Dove sei Letti? Ti sei fermata al vino e quell'inglese... 
che... ci lasci così in preoccupazione e sparisci?


----------



## La Lupa (5 Febbraio 2007)

Eccoci qua... ragazze, mi son persa qualcosa di fondamentale?
Senza che mi sto a girare tutto il forum... c'è qualcosa che devo assolutamente sapere????


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2007)

*Tranquille...*

...piuttosto che sposarmi con un'inglese me la faccio murare!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi non e' che gli inglesi siano gran che' a letto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...e bevono troppo


----------



## Bruja (5 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ...piuttosto che sposarmi con un'inglese me la faccio murare!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E pensare che c'è anche di peggio........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*

me la faccio murare... 
ESAGERATA!


----------



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupa*

niente di fondamentale credo.
tu piuttosto..  dopo due giorni di assenza, hai aggiornamenti che dobbiamo sapere?


----------



## La Lupa (5 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> niente di fondamentale credo.
> tu piuttosto.. dopo due giorni di assenza, hai aggiornamenti che dobbiamo sapere?


Mmmm... vediamo...
Allora... lo smutandato... quello che avevo mollato nel parcheggio per capirci... dopo un mese di cortese indifferenza reciproca, complice la luna piena ha avuto in impennata ormonale.... ovviamente ho lasciato che ci annegasse nei suoi ormoni e la sera dopo s'è scopato una mia amica.
Ma io l'avevo già preparata, quindi è uscita più o meno indenne.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il Lupo è sempre più Lupo e io quell'uomo lì lo adoro!!!

Il bambinello mi perplime... ieri è andato a giocare a war game (sai alla loro età la componente ludica è importante) e non mi risponde al telefono.
Temo sia caduto sul campo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma temo anche che non abbia bevuto il fatto che sabato sera non potevamo vederci perchè andavo a cena da amici (e ne avrebbe avuto ben d'onde perchè ero a casa col Lupo) e non vorrei che avesse fatto un giretto per verificare.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Del resto, curiosity kill the cat.


----------



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mmmm... vediamo...
> Allora... lo smutandato... quello che avevo mollato nel parcheggio per capirci... dopo un mese di cortese indifferenza reciproca, complice la luna piena ha avuto in impennata ormonale.... ovviamente ho lasciato che ci annegasse nei suoi ormoni e la sera dopo s'è scopato una mia amica.
> Ma io l'avevo già preparata, quindi è uscita più o meno indenne.
> 
> ...


Lo smutandato ha avuto quel che si merita..
E' molto probabile che il bimbo ha fatto una verifica e ti ha sgamata... son permalosi i bimbi.. peccato però, perchè facevo il tifo per lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sarà che a me i lupi non son mai piaciuti... ma se il lupo è il tuo preferito.. a lui la priorità!


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupa e i suoi sabati sera..*

Apperò!

Io invece sabato sera ho preso un due di picche preventivo, casomai pensassi di fargli la corte in futuro.. 

A parziale discolpa di questo mio amico ventennale c'è il fatto che ultimamente è esaurito ed è precipitato in una seria depressione; così ha scambiato la mia vicinanza emotiva in un tentativo di seduzione. Dico io, ma come si fa a pensare che possa sedurre un moribondo? Capperi, si vede tanto che sono alla fame?


----------



## La Lupa (5 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Lo smutandato ha avuto quel che si merita..
> E' molto probabile che il bimbo ha fatto una verifica e ti ha sgamata... son permalosi i bimbi.. peccato però, perchè facevo il tifo per lui
> 
> 
> ...








Ma mi scazzarebbe parecchio se fosse così... pure io faccio il tifo per lui!

Però... non ho nemmeno modo di saperlo... gli ho mandato un sms qualche ora fa... silenzio. Mah! ... Ops! .... Mi ha telefonato adesso!

up-date: è sano e salvo e, sembrerebbe, ignaro.

Staremo a vedere.


----------



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupa*

meno male.. pericolo scampato


----------



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Apperò!
> 
> Io invece sabato sera ho preso un due di picche preventivo, casomai pensassi di fargli la corte in futuro..
> 
> A parziale discolpa di questo mio amico ventennale c'è il fatto che ultimamente è esaurito ed è precipitato in una seria depressione; così ha scambiato la mia vicinanza emotiva in un tentativo di seduzione. Dico io, ma come si fa a pensare che possa sedurre un moribondo? Capperi, si vede tanto che sono alla fame?


no, si vede solo che non hai di meglio da fare


----------



## Old Vulvia (5 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> no, si vede solo che non hai di meglio da fare


Osservazione un po' impietosa.. ma ha un fondo di verità, è vero che io accorro ogni qual volta mi chiamano.. .. .. .. .. .. .  .  .


----------



## MariLea (5 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Osservazione un po' impietosa.. ma ha un fondo di verità, è vero che io accorro ogni qual volta mi chiamano.. .. .. .. .. .. . . .


Intendo che se avessi un vita piena, ad esempio un uomo che ti prende tutto il tempo libero ed i pensieri... gli avresti dedicato meno tempo ed il moribondo non si sarebbe preoccupato...


----------



## Bruja (5 Febbraio 2007)

*Mah!!*



mailea ha detto:


> Intendo che se avessi un vita piena, ad esempio un uomo che ti prende tutto il tempo libero ed i pensieri... gli avresti dedicato meno tempo ed il moribondo non si sarebbe preoccupato...


 
A vostro parere è molto preoccupato? ......  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2007)

Ragazze!!!
C'ho bisogno di un consulto tecnico!!!

Tanto... buongiorno... poi....

Anche gli ometti, por favor...

Dunque, il bambinello.

Mi telefona, mi telefona... stiamo delle mezz'ore al telefono... e poi non lo vedo.

Ora dico, cosa mi chiami a fare? Anche ieri... m'ha raccontato la rava e la fava... e bla bla... a un certo punto io, che lo detesto il telefono, gli fo: vabbè, senti ci vediamo?
E lui: eh.... sì... certo.... E io: vabbè, ciao gioia.

Un onanista telefonico?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Secondo voi, cosa si aspetta? Che lo vada a pigliare all'asilo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Aiutatemi... vi prego!!! Sono disperata!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazze!!!
> C'ho bisogno di un consulto tecnico!!!
> 
> Tanto... buongiorno... poi....
> ...


Cara La Lupa,

La tua situazione e' veramente drammatica 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...ti sono vicina...un abbraccio forte...























Lupa ma vaf... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ...ma cos'ha il giovine...si sente uomo-oggetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ????


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cara La Lupa,
> 
> La tua situazione e' veramente drammatica
> 
> ...


Grazie cara! Non puoi capire... soffro davvero molto... mi si strazia il cuore...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













E non lo so che cos'ha!!! Infatti chiedevo un parere!

Uomo oggetto, dici?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma io sono molto carina con lui... non mi pare di farlo sentire così.... parliamo parliamo parliamo... arliamo... rliamo... iamo... parliamo.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2007)

*Ecclalà...*

la nostra "fiera" preferita!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma de che stai a preoccupà, scusa?

E' giovane, è normale che si senta un pò in soggezione nei tuoi confronti o magari...visto che dici che ha taaaanteee energie, ha trovato qualche altro modo di ...stancarsi!

E poi, c'hai il lupo, lo smutandato (anche se ormai ha virato verso la tua amica) e ti stai a preoccupare se il cucciolo  svicola?? Pretenderai mica un'esclusiva che non dai no??


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Grazie cara! Non puoi capire... soffro davvero molto... mi si strazia il cuore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gia' ti leggo e ti trovo un po' giu' oggi 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Questi giovanio non sanno piu' cosa vogliono 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...

Comunque ebbi lo stesso problema con un ragazzetto americano... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...tra gli addominali piu' belli su cui abbia messo addosso le mie zampacce... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma parlava troppo e agiva poco...e non funziono'...che dire...non voleva una storia seria...io ero tutto fuoche' seria...ma lui voleva qualcosa di piu' di puro divertimento... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se ci capisci tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> la nostra "fiera" preferita!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non trottolo! Dai, mica mi preoccupo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' che son curiosa... sai a me interessa anche il lato umano degli uomini, che ti credi?

E che nessuno rida.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dicevamo... no... manco pretendo l'esclusiva... figurati...

Metti che abbia altre valvole di sfogo (cosa molto plausibile visto che francamente è un gran fico e con un savoir faire fuori dal comune per la sua età), mollaci no?

Che cazzo mi telefoni a fare?
Mi dirai... mica è scemo che si brucia la storia... mmm...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... mi sa che gli darò un pò di giri... solo che c'è il rischio che se la risposta fosse l'altra, cioè che si senta in soggezzione (cosa molto plausibile perchè visto che francamente sono una gran fica e con un savoir faire fuori dal comune per la mia età  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ), se gli do dei larghi rischio di peggiorare la situazione. No?

Oddio!!! Ho la testa che mi scoppia! Come farò???


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2007)

Lupa...relax!!

Te gusta? Allora bon!

Prendila così, non possiamo farne un dramma....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non far pressioni...che poi sai di non poter mantenere certi impegni!!


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Lupa...relax!!
> 
> Te gusta? Allora bon!
> 
> ...


Questo non lo dovevi dire.  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Hai ragione, lo prenderò così.


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2007)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Questo non lo dovevi dire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se ha freqeunti telefonate di questo tenore digli che è meglio che vi vediate da qualche parte così mentre parla gli puoi tenere la mano confortandolo!
Ma mandel a ciapà i ratt!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Questo è un amante? E facesse l'amante e non rompesse gli zebedei con le confessioni di un lupetto solitario!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se ha freqeunti telefonate di questo tenore digli che è meglio che vi vediate da qualche parte *così mentre parla gli puoi tenere la mano confortandolo*!
> Ma mandel a ciapà i ratt!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Seeee...la mano!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Seeee...la mano!!!!
























   ...spero tu intenda il piede


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2007)

Che scemi!!!


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2007)

*OT*

Chi si si ricorda la pubblicita' "Io ce l'ho profumato..."...non so perche' mi e' venuto in mente...forse per l'allusione?


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupa*

i motivi possono essere tanti, non sappiamo niente di lui per cui potremmo solo scrivere mille ipotesi diverse....
uno tra i tanti, che non si ha voglia di dire, potrebbe essere che non ha i soldi per uscire sempre o la macchina....


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2007)

E mò va a finire che gli deve pure dare la paghetta settimanale!!


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> E mò va a finire che gli deve pure dare la paghetta settimanale!!


sfotti sfotti... che ci giuro faresti a cambio con lui..


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> i motivi possono essere tanti, non sappiamo niente di lui per cui potremmo solo scrivere mille ipotesi diverse....
> uno tra i tanti, che non si ha voglia di dire, potrebbe essere che non ha i soldi per uscire sempre o la macchina....


E' ricco.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Trottolo, ormai è evidente, sei geloso.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque, volevo dire, che non è che mi fa dei segoni mentali... parliamo di cose varie... arte, cinema, letteratura, cazzate... è preparato il ragazzo.

Magari ha solo bisogno di creare un feeling diverso da quello con cui ci siamo conosciuti.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' ricco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' così evidente???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















E...visto che son geloso...come vi siete conosciuti?? Alla smutandato??


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' ricco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


esattamente!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e ti dirò che è questa la cosa che mi piace di più nei piccoletti... lo trovo un pregio che si perde con l'età (vedi smutandato..)


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2007)

*Uffa*

Ho piantato a metà un libro di Roland Barthes...Frammenti di un discorso amoroso..... ho gli zebedei che me li calpesto... vengo qui e leggo questi che parlano di feeling e di smutandati.......... oggi non gira.......
Vado a leggere qualche altro post........ chissà che non trovi qualcosa su cui crotaleggiare! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2007)

Ragazzi.... mi fa troppo ridere 'sta cosa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... pensa che lo smutandato sta rischiando seriamente di diventare assessore....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  .... fossi in lui, comincerei a temermi....  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Invece il cucciolo... beh... l'ambiente è lo stesso... il mio solito vecchio locale underground.... diciamo che era già un bel pò che mi girava intorno... io c'avevo il mio bel da fare.... finchè un paio di settimane fa si è fatto sotto in maniera più incisiva e simpatica del solito. Tutto lì.

... cioè... si... ok... abbiamo passato la notte e la mattinata insieme...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ... vabbè.... è normale no?... Abbiamo riso, parlato, scopato.... 'nsomma.... tutto a norma, ecco.

Poi ci siamo rivisti la settimana successiva... idem.... poi lui s'è fatto spaccare la faccia... e da allora ci sentiamo per telefono...


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2007)

sarà ancora bruttarelo coi lividi.. gonfio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   il tempo di rimettersi in forma... intanto gli fa piacere sentirti.. parlare.. conoscerti...


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> sarà ancora bruttarelo coi lividi.. gonfio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E no! Perchè m'aveva chiesto di vederci sabato sera, ma io c'avevo il Lupo, no potevo... vabbè... sentite... adesso lo lascio un pò lì nel suo brodo e vediamo cosa fa...
Speriamo che faccia.


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2007)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi.... mi fa troppo ridere 'sta cosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Apperò, è solo prudente o......è anche un esteta!??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja (chi è che ha messo in giro la chiacchiera che i lupi sono solitari?)


----------



## MariLea (6 Febbraio 2007)

farà farà...


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> farà farà...


Se non farà sarà solo questione di fiato............quindi dubito non faccia........
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (6 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se non farà sarà solo questione di fiato............quindi dubito non faccia........
> Bruja


Grandi ragazze!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Così mi piacete!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un pò d'ottimismo!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...spero tu intenda il piede


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ragazzi.... mi fa troppo ridere 'sta cosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
te li raccomando gli assessori..vai vai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  poi ce lo racconti...

e se ti dovesse andare male con questo dimmelo che ti do un paio o un quintale di numeri di tel. e ti mando pure i fiori...non una corona pero' un mazzo...

scegli la taglia, colore dei capelli, tutto..a parte il portafoglio perchè non ci becchi poi molto....


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Apperò, è solo prudente o......è anche un esteta!??
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   omadonnasanta...melasonofattasotto..

ritorna ai_ frammenti_ che è meglio...


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non trottolo! Dai, mica mi preoccupo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'ho letta solo ora.......


----------



## Old grace (6 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> l'ho letta solo ora.......


ehmmm ... lancillotto ... detto tra noi: c'è una ginevra nel forum. tu ne sai niente?


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> ehmmm ... lancillotto ... detto tra noi: c'è una ginevra nel forum. tu ne sai niente?


 
ohibò!!! Sono andato a controllare, è vero c'è una ginevra........ che dici, mi tocca farle il filo adesso????

O è meglio far finta di nulla prima che appaia anche Re Artù????

A parte queste cazzate, per ora non ne so nulla.......

p.s.
che dici, apro un nuovo thread e la chiamo??


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2007)

*lancillotto*

Non essere ipereccitabile, se ha voglia ti chiama lei.......... ma ti ricordi che sei "sotto osservazione"??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non essere ipereccitabile, se ha voglia ti chiama lei.......... ma ti ricordi che sei "sotto osservazione"???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma magari è timida??? E' una neofita, forse le servono delle indicazioni?? Qualche aiutino?? 50 e 50??? La telefonata a casa??? .... a no, questo è un altro quiz......

Che ne so, forse mi sta cercando e non mi trovaaaaaaa????? Come posso resistere con questa angosciaaaaaaa....


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Febbraio 2007)

*p.s.*

pst pst  Bruja

pensi sia il caso che mi faccia una camomilla????


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2007)

*Il caso?*



lancillotto ha detto:


> pst pst Bruja
> 
> pensi sia il caso che mi faccia una camomilla????


Se vuoi andare sul sicuro fatti dare una tarellata con spalmato del valium...........
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se vuoi andare sul sicuro fatti dare una tarellata con spalmato del valium...........
> Bruja


 
purtroppo quando leggo ginevra non capisco più niente...... no, non era così.......
io non capisco niente, ma se leggo ginevra......


no, no.... io non capisco niente punto, però se vedo ginevra, capisco meno...... SI SI era così!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2007)

*ma te la sei presa una tarellata?*



lancillotto ha detto:


> purtroppo quando leggo ginevra non capisco più niente...... no, non era così.......
> io non capisco niente, ma se leggo ginevra......
> 
> 
> no, no.... io non capisco niente punto, però se vedo ginevra, capisco meno...... SI SI era così!!!


 
Ciao Lancillotto!

sempre stanco ?

come stai?!

ps. cos' è un tarallo?



*x M.me.Bru'*: stasera in machine mi sono messa a tutto volume turiddu e ti ho penzata!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ciao Lancillotto!
> 
> sempre stanco ?
> 
> ...


 
un TARELLO??? Una tarellata in testa, ovvero randellata, una mazzata, una legnata......


La stanchezza era dovuta ad una discussione che mi ha allontanato dal forum per alcuni giorni........ leggevo, ma solo alcuni post dove ero intervenuto in passato, non avevo voglia di leggerne di nuovi. Poi, visto che sono positivo, poco alla volta sono tornato ai miei fasti.....

Sono comunque stanco perchè penso di essere esaurito, la scorsa settimana ho avuto anche problemi più gravi del solito in palestra, fatico a riprendermi dagli sforzi fisici, ogni tanto mi ritrovo in affanno con la respirazione e ho il cuore in gola.......

A parte questo dettaglio, sto però vedendo la fine di un tunnel........


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2007)

> Sono comunque stanco perchè penso di essere esaurito, la scorsa settimana ho avuto anche problemi più gravi del solito in palestra, fatico a riprendermi dagli sforzi fisici, ogni tanto mi ritrovo in affanno con la respirazione e ho il cuore in gola.......


 
Ue', lanci, non ci scherzare con queste cose e rispetta il tuo fisico se è stanco.

piu' ninna e meno sforzi. lo avrai fatto spero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !




> A parte questo dettaglio, sto però vedendo la fine di un tunnel........[/


Ho notato..ho notato...


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ue', lanci, non ci scherzare con queste cose e rispetta il tuo fisico se è stanco.
> 
> piu' ninna e meno sforzi. lo avrai fatto spero
> 
> ...


 
Sto dormendo abbastanza, ma la cosa più importante è che da qualche tempo mi sembra di riposare. E' brutto alzarsi dal letto e sentirsi stanchi come se si fosse lavorato per tutta la notte, solo da un paio di settimane mi sembra di alzarmi davvero più riposato. Credo che in parte dipenda anche il rapporto in casa che sta prendendo una certa direzione.....

Il mio fisico lo rispetto, ho solo il problema di non accusare mai la stanchezza ecco perchè spesso arrivo fino all'esaurimento...... non mi hanno dotato di spia della riserva!


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Sto dormendo abbastanza, ma la cosa più importante è che da qualche tempo mi sembra di riposare. E' brutto alzarsi dal letto e sentirsi stanchi come se si fosse lavorato per tutta la notte, solo da un paio di settimane mi sembra di alzarmi davvero più riposato. Credo che in parte dipenda anche il rapporto in casa che sta prendendo una certa direzione.....
> 
> Il mio fisico lo rispetto, ho solo il problema di non accusare mai la stanchezza ecco perchè spesso arrivo fino all'esaurimento...... non mi hanno dotato di spia della riserva!


 
vedo la spia accesa.

Non farti arrivare la tarantellata in capo per fermarti prima, mi raccomando lanci...


----------



## Bruja (6 Febbraio 2007)

*Miciolidia*

Mi raccomando non ri far prendere troppo dalla musica in auto..............viene istintivo chiudere gli occhi  

	
	
		
		
	


	












"Oh Micio ch'hai di latti la cammisa..........."
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vedo la spia accesa.
> 
> Non farti arrivare la tarantellata in capo per fermarti prima, mi raccomando lanci...


Il bello del mio lavoro e della mia vita sta proprio nel fatto che pur non facendo mai ferie, ho sempre quella libertà di dire "adesso basta". Purtroppo il mio basta non può superare qualche giorno, ma quando sono in crisi, solitamente due o tre giorni a letto a dormire e mi riprendo. Diverso invece è il problema dell'esaurimento psichico, ma come ti ho detto, sto notando segni di ripresa.......


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi raccomando non ri far prendere troppo dalla musica in auto..............viene istintivo chiudere gli occhi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




















guarda, in un auto la cosa fondamentale, alla faccia dell'Alfista qui sopra 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , è proprio l'impianto stereo...

tutto il resto è superfluo.

- quant'è meravigliosa quell'opera...è gioia allo stato puro...

comunque è vero..devo stare molto attenta, tendo ad accellerare a perdermi...quella musica , certa musica, distrae troppo...( ma mai abbastanza.)

Oddio..voglio stare in toscanaaa...guidare per quelle colline....etc...


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> guarda, in un auto la cosa fondamentale, alla faccia dell'Alfista qui sopra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In mezzo hai toscani????


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> guarda, in un auto la cosa fondamentale, alla faccia dell'Alfista qui sopra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e poi smettila con gli alfisti..... non ci sono più gli alfisti da quando Agnelli ci ha messo sopra le mani.......


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Febbraio 2007)

*lanci*



lancillotto ha detto:


> e poi smettila con gli alfisti..... non ci sono più gli alfisti da quando Agnelli ci ha messo sopra le mani.......


 
Ma che è sto rodimiento generale ..

io stavo scherzando , mi pareva chiaro il mio tono Lanci.

	
	
		
		
	


	







ps. che hai contro i toscani?


----------



## Old lancillotto (7 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma che è sto rodimiento generale ..
> 
> io stavo scherzando , mi pareva chiaro il mio tono Lanci.
> 
> ...


Si, lo so che scherzi, ci mancherebbe.......... (altrimenti vengo a prenderti....)

Contro i toscani.... sssshhhhtt  non posso parlare, ho appena scoperto che ne abbiamo uno (fabrizio56), ho già rischiato una gaffe su un altro thread....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






ora scappo, purtroppo ho un funerale......


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2007)

*Burlona...*

..che sono.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Niente ogni tanto mi piace riprendere questo post 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qua nevica ...da voi?

Tanto per parlare delle previsioni metereologiche


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ..che sono..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Qui invece si respira un PROFUMO DI PRIMAVERA!!!!!

Questa mattina davvero l'aria è frizzante e profumatissima, ma non di fiori, aria pulita, fresca, umida...... una delizia


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Febbraio 2007)

Qui grigio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sarà anche il peso degli anni??


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Qui invece si respira un PROFUMO DI PRIMAVERA!!!!!
> 
> Questa mattina davvero l'aria è frizzante e profumatissima, ma non di fiori, aria pulita, fresca, umida...... una delizia












   .. niente liquerizia  x te


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Qui grigio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh cosi' e' meglio almeno qualcuno miserabile come me..


----------



## Old Vulvia (9 Febbraio 2007)

Aria frizzantina e sole, anche se in cielo ci sono un po' di nubi.. peccato dover stare in ufficio..


----------



## La Lupa (9 Febbraio 2007)

Qua c'è un sole spettacolare, io c'ho l'abbiocco primaverile.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Qua c'è un sole spettacolare, io c'ho l'abbiocco primaverile.


 
MALEDETTA


----------



## La Lupa (9 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MALEDETTA


----------



## Bruja (9 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*

Che stai a roderti.........sei in Olanda? Che t'aspetti .............."O sole mio"??? E poi dovranno pure girare queli mulini avento ............anche se mi sa che a te gira qualcos'altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che stai a roderti.........sei in Olanda? Che t'aspetti .............."O sole mio"??? E poi dovranno pure girare queli mulini avento ............anche se mi sa che a te gira qualcos'altro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.no... sono proprio i mulini a vento che mi girano


----------



## Bruja (9 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> No.no... sono proprio i mulini a vento che mi girano


 
Ma caspita leva quel tappo.............tanto qui nessuno fa la spia!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma caspita leva quel tappo.............tanto qui nessuno fa la spia!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma dici che il bimbo non si e' ancora putrefatto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... son anni che sta col dito in quella diga


----------



## Bruja (9 Febbraio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dici che il bimbo non si e' ancora putrefatto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La falange ha un osso e..............si sarà formato del muschio, del calcare, dei detriti.......... insomma mettici un petardo, una granata.........ma apri quel buco! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (9 Febbraio 2007)




----------



## Lettrice (9 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La falange ha un osso e..............si sarà formato del muschio, del calcare, dei detriti.......... insomma mettici un petardo, una granata.........ma apri quel buco!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













  ... un petardo dovrebbe bastare... anche se il piccoletto mi sembra bello tosto


----------



## La Lupa (9 Febbraio 2007)

Pffff.... che palle ragazzi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ora mi siedo un pò qua.... ah... che due balle, non vedo l'ora di andarmene, c'ho sonno.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Febbraio 2007)

*EHILA*



trottolino ha detto:


> Qui grigio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
PUZZOLE..






  MA NON AVETE LETTO? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






TROTTOLINO! TANTI AUGURI A TE, TANTI AUGURI A TE...


----------



## Bruja (9 Febbraio 2007)

*ehhhhh*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> PUZZOLE..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

































Bruja


----------



## MariLea (9 Febbraio 2007)

]
ma è vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





se si:  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*TANTISSIMI AUGURI !!!*









P.S. (_ma ora le candele ti costano più della torta?)_


----------



## Bruja (9 Febbraio 2007)

*Dai*

Non datemi queste notizie così................ho una certa età e il cuore debole............il nostro Trotty compie gli annia e fa il furbetto? O ci siamo prese una topica del kaiser??
Fatemi sapere resto in trepida e angosciosa attesa!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Azzzzzzzzzzzzz....*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non datemi queste notizie così................ho una certa età e il cuore debole............il nostro Trotty compie gli annia e fa il furbetto? O ci siamo prese una topica del kaiser??
> Fatemi sapere resto in trepida e angosciosa attesa!!
> 
> 
> ...





			
				miciolidia ha detto:
			
		

> PUZZOLE..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ieri ero un pò distratto, si vede!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ebbene si, lo ammetto, incredibile ma vero, ma.... anche il trottolino invecchia!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Con te micia....facciamo i conti (degli anni) poi...


----------



## Maschio (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Auguriiiiii*

Trotto augurissimi davvero, pure se in ritardo!!!! 
Dai che a giudicare dall'avatar, i tuoi anni li porti da dio 



trottolino ha detto:


> Ieri ero un pò distratto, si vede!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old grace (10 Febbraio 2007)

*trottolino*

AUGURII


----------



## Bruja (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Trotty*

Va beh...............visto che  non se ne può fare a meno.............AUGURI da tuto il forum, Convento delle Murate compreso.
Bruja

p.s. La Badessa ha detto che ti farà avere un liquorino centerbe...... ma che non diventi un precedente.....non fa vitalizi!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Ah sì, e farà anche dire una messa in suffragio del tuo anno vecchio appena passato


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Febbraio 2007)

*Mhhhh...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Va beh...............visto che non se ne può fare a meno.............AUGURI da tuto il forum, Convento delle Murate compreso.
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. La Badessa ha detto che ti farà avere un liquorino centerbe...... ma che non diventi un precedente.....non fa vitalizi!!
> ...


Chissà perchè ma mi sa che un goccio di quel liquorino prima lo verso sotto le rose...per vedere come reagiscono!!

Comunque, se posso esprimere un desiderio.... è che il mio nuovo anno prosegua così come è finito quello passato..


----------



## La Lupa (12 Febbraio 2007)

Hei! Auguri vecchia strina!

Ma non eri un gemelli?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scusa, ma non ci dici quanti sono?


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Febbraio 2007)

*du du du, da da da*



trottolino ha detto:


> Comunque, se posso esprimere un desiderio.... è che il mio nuovo anno prosegua così come è finito quello passato..


Auguri, auguri, auguri!!


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Hei! Auguri vecchia strina!
> 
> Ma non eri un gemelli?
> 
> ...


Vecchia strinaa???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma parla come mangi (o come mordi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )!!

Oddio, forse è proprio così che parli???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Son acquariooooooo, non si vede?!?!?!

Quanti sono....mumble mumble... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  diciamo che son negli anta già da un pò!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (nel mezzo del camin ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )


Vulvia, vehhhhhhh...piani nè con i dududu dadada!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




     (Grasssieeee!!)


----------



## La Lupa (12 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Vecchia strinaa???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dibbbbase.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





45 eh?
Ce l'hai in un piede.  

	
	
		
		
	


	


























Scheeeeeerzo.
Pciù!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2007)

Anche se in ritardo ti faccio i miei piu' sinceri auguri 

	
	
		
		
	


	








    ...


... come regalo cosa preferisci che stia buona e zitta per un anno o l'abbonamento a un giornle a caso: Selezione?























Scherzo vecchio Feddy...tranne che sugli auguri


----------



## Bruja (12 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche se in ritardo ti faccio i miei piu' sinceri auguri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che scherzi!!.....se c'è da pagare un supplemento per  i supporti audiovisivi mi prenoto per  partecipare alla spesa.......... si sarà pur evoluta anche Selezione no???
Posso aggiungere un manuale anti radicali liberi..........che non significa che ti tolgo di mezzo Pannella o Capezzone..................solo che invecchi con più grazia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja che quando può dare una mano..............


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che scherzi!!.....se c'è da pagare un supplemento per i supporti audiovisivi mi prenoto per partecipare alla spesa.......... si sarà pur evoluta anche Selezione no???
> Posso aggiungere un manuale anti radicali liberi..........che non significa che ti tolgo di mezzo Pannella o Capezzone..................solo che invecchi con più grazia
> 
> 
> ...


Bhe' visto che ci siamo allora facciamo un pacchetto full optional... includiamo un parrucchino  e non se ne parla piu'... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









...Altrimenti a che servono gli amici..


----------



## Bruja (12 Febbraio 2007)

*Se poi...................*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' visto che ci siamo allora facciamo un pacchetto full optional... includiamo un parrucchino e non se ne parla piu'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ecco....se poi servisse un sospensorio, basta dirlo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco....se poi servisse un sospensorio, basta dirlo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sospensorio o il "Drizzin...e vien su che vola?"...


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Febbraio 2007)

*Ahhhh...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sospensorio o il "Drizzin...e vien su che vola?"...


Se certi muri potessero parlare!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Grazie per le vostre profferte, ma al momento non necessito nè di parrucchino nè di sospensorio nè di Drizzin nè di...altro/e !!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Se certi muri potessero parlare!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai che si scherza.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






...ma rifiuti anche l'abbonamento super deluxe a Selezione?


----------



## MariLea (12 Febbraio 2007)

Riecco le trallallerollà.. inizia la settimana e parlano di sospensori e drizzin....
Mi hanno traviato pure la badessa!!!!!!!!!!!!!
O tempora o mores !


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai che si scherza..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dipende dalla confezione...e da come è confezionata chi me lo recapita!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ps. e con questo....vedo già i fanali di una grooosssaaaa jeep che avanzano inesorabili verso di me!!!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Riecco le trallallerollà.. inizia la settimana e parlano di sospensori e drizzin....
> Mi hanno traviato pure la badessa!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> O tempora o mores !


Povera innocenza perduta!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Buon inizio settimana Mailea


----------



## Bruja (12 Febbraio 2007)

*Badessa*

Una cerca di fare la buona azione quotidiana condita con un po' di cristiana carità ............e vedi cosa si becca.....!!!
Badessa


x il Pennuto trottoloso
Sine pennis volare haud facile est................ siccome come Badessa tendenzialmente credo ai miracoli, mi diresti la rotta che hai in mente??


----------



## MariLea (12 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Povera innocenza perduta!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo puoi dire a chiare lettere!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buona settimana a te ciccia


----------



## MariLea (12 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Una cerca di fare la buona azione quotidiana condita con un po' di cristiana carità ............e vedi cosa si becca.....!!!
> Badessa
> 
> 
> ...


Cara badessa, apprezziamo sempre la sua carità.. ma la prego di non eccedere con le buone azioni dando una mano qui e là...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buona settimana e preghi anche per noi


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2007)

Che manica di fetentone/i


----------



## Bruja (12 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Che manica di fetentone/i


Santa Miciolidia Goretti!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Santa Miciolidia Goretti!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lassa perde  Bedessa...
mi sa che ho perso ogni velleità...


----------



## Bruja (12 Febbraio 2007)

*Eppure*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lassa perde Bedessa...
> mi sa che ho perso ogni velleità...


 
Un po' di puzzetta di santità..........  va beh, limitiamo ci ad avere buon tempo..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Un po' di puzzetta di santità.......... va beh, limitiamo ci ad avere buon tempo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

mi vedete con la puzzetta di santità?

okkei, lo ammetto pubblicamente : ho peccato, pecco, ma la santità sta nel non farmi piu' male...nemmeno se sbatto contro il muro.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2007)

*COMUNICAZIONE SPECIALE:*

*AD AMSTERDAM C'E' IL SOLE!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Bruja (15 Febbraio 2007)

*Sgrunt*



Lettrice ha detto:


> *COMUNICAZIONE SPECIALE:*​
> 
> 
> *AD AMSTERDAM C'E' IL SOLE!!!!!!!*​


 

VOGLIO SAPERE CHI LO HA CONTRABBANDATO IN OLANDA......................I NOMI, FUORI I NOMI !!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
































Bruja


p.s. Ooooooooops, scusa dimenticavo, qui c'è tutti i giorni e qualcuno poteva preferire un po' di grigio, magari lo ha ceduto alla borsa nera!! Sai com'è in Italia ci si arrangia sempre.......


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> VOGLIO SAPERE CHI LO HA CONTRABBANDATO IN OLANDA......................I NOMI, FUORI I NOMI !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ormai in Italia si stanno vendendo tutti monumenti... magari hanno deciso di vendersi pure il sole per risanare il debito pubblico...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Febbraio 2007)

*si potesse..*

..avremmo riappianato il debito..
Non per infierire, ma quest'anno l'inverno non c'è stato e oggi sembra aprile... a Milano!



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ormai in Italia si stanno vendendo tutti monumenti... magari hanno deciso di vendersi pure il sole per risanare il debito pubblico...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..avremmo riappianato il debito..
> Non per infierire, ma quest'anno l'inverno non c'è stato e oggi sembra aprile... a Milano!


A natale in Sardegn si son toccati i 25 gradi!!!!

Lasciatemi vincere quella dannata lotteria... mi trasferisco alle Bahamas


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2007)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A natale in Sardegn si son toccati i 25 gradi!!!!
> 
> Lasciatemi vincere quella dannata lotteria... mi trasferisco alle Bahamas


 
ci giochi con costanza ?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ci giochi con costanza ?


Due biglietti al mese  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho anche vinto ma non ho mai fatto il colpaccio


----------



## Bruja (15 Febbraio 2007)

*Micio........*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ci giochi con costanza ?


 
Magari vince anche se ci gioca da sola!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(Arghg............lo so come battuta fa defecare, però apprezza come sono pulitina nel dire questo commento ihihihihih)
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Magari vince anche se ci gioca da sola!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vai và...vai dal parrucchiere....


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Due biglietti al mese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

miii...e allora è giusto insistere


----------



## La Lupa (15 Febbraio 2007)

Ufffff... che barba...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... non ce n'ho più voglia... voglio uscireeeeeeeee.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ufffff... che barba...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhmmmm...io no oggi mi sto divertendo un sacco in ufficio


----------



## Bruja (15 Febbraio 2007)

*??????*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Uhmmmm...io no oggi mi sto divertendo un sacco in ufficio


 
Ti stai divertendo con noi o "con loro"?..................perchè in caso ragguagliaci !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Io non mi sono mai divertita in olandese, magari non è neanche male ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (15 Febbraio 2007)

*??????*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ufffff... che barba...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dai Lupa dillo alle compagnuzze tue, chi ti tiene????  Aggiornaci sui tuoi carcerieri cernefici buoni a niente e capaci di tutto.......  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## MariLea (15 Febbraio 2007)

*compagnuzze e compagnuzzi belli...*

la sottoscritta chiude qui la settimana lavorativa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    (io felice!)
e si va a godere un meritato fine settimana all'insegna del CARNEVALE!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












che vi frega a voi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   niente, siete solo obbligati a condividere la mia gioia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(però mi mancherete)


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2007)

*eccome se ci frega!*



mailea ha detto:


> la sottoscritta chiude qui la settimana lavorativa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

da cosa ti vesti?

 o da cosa ti svesti?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2007)

*Madam Brrrrrrrruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ti stai divertendo con noi o "con loro"?..................perchè in caso ragguagliaci !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ma com 'è bella questa sera...


Dicci com'è quella sala di bellezza...sono curiosa come una scimmia.


----------



## MariLea (15 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> da cosa ti vesti?
> 
> o da cosa ti svesti?


Micina cara, non ci sono svestimenti in programma... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma poi... non poniamo mai limiti alla provvidenza come ci ha insegnato la nostra amata badessa....


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2007)

*Mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> Micina cara, non ci sono svestimenti in programma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


e bravvva...e okkio che spesso la provvidenza è travestita, quindi tieni i fanali aperti..diverti tanto Mailea.


----------



## Bruja (15 Febbraio 2007)

*Miciottina*

Solo per te (se gli altri vogliono dare una sbirciatina, si accomodino) .............è un salone con muri di roccia viva e vetrate, ci sono le varie cabine per trattamenti, manicure e pedicure e la zona lavaggio capelli è un piccolo capolavoro, si tratta di una saletta circolare con i lavabo al centro,  la luce è diffusa da piccoli fori del soffitto ccon variazioni di colore studiati per una cromoterapia rilassante e attorno si sono monitor in sequenza che trasmettono riprese di  luoghi naturali bellissimi, mari del sud, ruscelli montani, boschi con laghetti e paesaggi stupendi con il sottofondo di musiche classiche adatte o con i semplici suoni dell'acqua e del vento. 
Le ragazze sono tutte pratiche nel fare massaggi alla testa mentre lavano, e digitopressione nell'applicare i trattamenti.   
Ovviamente la titolare è una vera "forbice d'oro"  ultrapremiata il cui taglio riesce spesso da solo a creare e sostenere delle acconciature perfette. Ed il suo "colore" riesce sempre  impeccabile e naturalissimo lasciando il capello assolutamente luminoso e morbido.
L'ambiente è tranquillo, quasi familiare e, incredibile, i prezzi assolutamente onesti.
Ho scoperto questo posto qualche anno fa e da allora non riesco ad andare da nessun'altra parte e pare che la sua sia una clientela fedele da anni.......
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Febbraio 2007)

*sulle note di un valzer Schostakovich ....ti leggo...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Solo per te (se gli altri vogliono dare una sbirciatina, si accomodino)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non ho parole. E' troppo.


anzi, solo 4 : il numero di telefono.


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non ho parole. E' troppo.
> 
> 
> anzi, solo 4 : il numero di telefono.


Posso anche dartelo ma temo per il costo della trasferta!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Va beh, facciamo così, io che so essere una vera amica quando ci vado ti penso intensamente!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. Dai che ormai finisce la settimana e ti spetta un w.e. di relax (spero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )!!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Febbraio 2007)

Cosa andate blatterando? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buongiorno FEMMINONE  

	
	
		
		
	


	













C'e' di nuovo il sole qua


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosa andate blatterando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma hai fatto un elio-vitalizio???  Rientra nel trattato di Maastricht ??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ciao Dulcinea dei mulini a vento!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (16 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma hai fatto un elio-vitalizio??? Rientra nel trattato di Maastricht ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fammi controllare con gli "strozzini" al primo piano... ops gli avvocati volevo dire 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... loro almeno dovrebbero sapere queste cose 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buongiorno Bruja... ti sei svegliata al vetriolo?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2007)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosa andate blatterando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bella Paperina, ciao cara!

ci stiamo dicendo i segreti delle pampine, come li chiama Lupa.

- du palle, non ho voglia di lavorà..ee mi tocca- ok vado a prendere un caffè. venite con me...veloci...su..su..presto...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fammi controllare con gli "strozzini" al primo piano... ops gli avvocati volevo dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mizzighi lettrice, ieri sera ho giocato al lotto, e solo ora che ti leggo mi è venuto in mente di controllare....se ho vinto ti regalo Hermes..._quela_


----------



## Lettrice (16 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bella Paperina, ciao cara!
> 
> ci stiamo dicendo i segreti delle pampine, come li chiama Lupa.
> 
> - du palle, non ho voglia di lavorà..ee mi tocca- ok vado a prendere un caffè. venite con me...veloci...su..su..presto...


Posso avere anche un cornetto alla crema?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mizzighi lettrice, ieri sera ho giocato al lotto, e solo ora che ti leggo mi è venuto in mente di controllare....se ho vinto ti regalo Hermes..._quela_


Devo scondizolare... o va bene anche se guaisco un pochino?


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Devo scondizolare... o va bene anche se guaisco un pochino?


 
Se scodinzoli magari ci scappa anche il foulard!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (16 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se scodinzoli magari ci scappa anche il foulard!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhhh... se mi metto a pancia in giu' posso avere anche il borsellino?


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mhhh... se mi metto a pancia in giu' posso avere anche il borsellino?


Questo dovresti chiederlo "al borsellino" di Miciolidia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (16 Febbraio 2007)

'giorno belle!!!

Fico Bru quel posto... peccato che io c'ho dei capelli che non gli serve niente... non ci si può fare niente...

Io mi piglio i mie momenti di relax al bagno turco.
Lo adoro, mi fa stare benissimo.
Già sono bradipo, quando vado al bagno turco divento una tartaruga.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Febbraio 2007)

*Son preoccupata....*

... Micia e' sparita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... non e' che ha vinto veramente ed e' svenuta?


----------



## Bruja (16 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> 'giorno belle!!!
> 
> Fico Bru quel posto... peccato che io c'ho dei capelli che non gli serve niente... non ci si può fare niente...
> 
> ...


 
Ma ce la fai a spostarti da sola o ti prendono di peso ?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2007)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ... Micia e' sparita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecchime qua bella papera, non ho ancora controllato, qui sfuguliano ( sul lavoro ) ora vado..

quindi , per riassumere: borsa, borsellino e fularino...


ohi ohi....mi sa potro' arrivare solo al cornetto con la crema..pettà che vado a verè..poi vi dico.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2007)

> Io mi piglio il  turco.
> Lo adoro, mi fa stare benissimo.


 
Ora pure il turco! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















  Lo dico al bel tenebroso e vedrai che figura...altro che ballo di san Vito che ti fa fare...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2007)

*risposta del lotto*

Siamo lieti di informarla che due dei suoi 3 numeri sono usciti per ben due volte, ma su città diverse e  non come ambi, quindi borsetta, foulard, casetta tra i ciliegi e tutte le pigne che ha nel cervello per oggi se le puo' dimenticare.


Riprovoli.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Siamo lieti di informarla che due dei suoi 3 numeri sono usciti per ben due volte, ma su città diverse e non come ambi, quindi borsetta, foulard, casetta tra i ciliegi e tutte le pigne che ha nel cervello per oggi se le puo' dimenticare.
> 
> 
> Riprovoli.


posso avere le patate nel cervello?... si addice meglio alla nazione in cui risiedo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque... tanto la mia giornata era gia' rovinata... oggi mi sembra di avere a che fare con una manica di imbecilli!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2007)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> posso avere le patate nel cervello?... si addice meglio alla nazione in cui risiedo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bella patana, anche io ho avuto a che fare da ieri sera con ben due imbecilli...ma che cavolo ci frega...lo sai bene tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..a noi nulla tolgono e nulla aggiungono, esaltano solo la loro imbecillità


----------



## Lettrice (16 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bella patana, anche io ho avuto a che fare da ieri sera con ben due imbecilli...ma che cavolo ci frega...lo sai bene tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora questo e' anche per te 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.abunawaf.com/mix/store2/mulakama.swf


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2007)

*lettri*

ma com'è che non si acchiappa sto linke?

ufffff...me lo cerco, faccio prima.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora questo e' anche per te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oddio quanto ti amo..ma è geniale!

La kelly è tua, anzi due. una per l'inverno e una per la primavera.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma com'è che non si acchiappa sto linke?
> 
> ufffff...me lo cerco, faccio prima.


Hi ragione ho appena notato che non s'acchiappa porco giuda!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pero' e' uno scasso vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Queste nuve emoticon mi urtano un po...


----------



## Old grace (20 Febbraio 2007)

stamattina mi sono svegliata con questa canzone in testa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsK7RTQqXIk

premesso che non ho mai ascoltato battisti, cosa mi succede??

bellina però ...


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

Grande Lucio!
Mitico Lucio!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





'fanculo agli snob! Lucio ha fatto cose egregie!

Pezzi come questo, o La canzone della Terra, Il nostro caro angelo, La collina dei ciliegi, Il mio canto libero, L'aquila, E penso a te, Comunque bella.... 

Certo, mentre lui cantava questo, Fabrizio creava La Buona Novella... certo.
Era un altro mondo, un altro pubblico.

Grande Lucio!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2007)

Buongiorno...

Come mi piace questo post 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sono svegliata al vetriolo... mi son mangiata due pain au chocolat con la speranza di addolcirmi... ma non ha funzionato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma ci sono compleanni in vista per oggi..


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Buongiorno...
> 
> Come mi piace questo post
> 
> ...


Circa i compleanni, sono positivi perchè si mangia e si beve o una rottura date le persone che li compiono?        
Fatti forza è mercoledì........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Sveglia!!!!!!!*







Oh! Ma che siete mosci stamattina????


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Buongiorno*



La Lupa ha detto:


> *Sveglia!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai fatto le pulizie nella tana?........... 
Ti devi organizzare per la primavera, devi cambiare il letto di foglie, dare aria e preparare i germogli fioriti per i lupacchiotti che ospiterai, datti da fare ..................sempre a protestare stai !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










  Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *Sveglia!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che vuoi son le 10 AM....


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Tranchi Bru, che io la tana ce l'ho sempre pronta e lustrata a lucido... un culo mi faccio!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ve l'ho mai detto che sono una maniaca della pulizia?


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Che vuoi son le 10 AM....


A quando il buffet dei compleanni??   

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A quando il buffet dei compleanni??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uno 30 anni alle 13.30... l'altro 50 anni alle 16.00... l'ultimo mi piace di piu' perche' e' alcolico


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Febbraio 2007)

Buongiorno cari bocciuoli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , come butta oggi? 
Che si dice, quali sono le tematiche calde?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Buongiorno cari bocciuoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IO RIVOGLIO LA FACCINA CHE RIDE!!!!!!!

Bocciuolo... hi hi hi...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Buongiorno cari bocciuoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non tante oggi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





peccato ieri mi divertiva tanto il Chen...


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Letty*

non disperare.. magari oggi ritorna. Certo che anche tu, potresti farti trovare intellettualmente più accattivante.. tocca dirti proprio tutto..  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ps: anch'io rivoglio le altre faccine!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> non disperare.. magari oggi ritorna. Certo che anche tu, potresti farti trovare intellettualmente più accattivante.. tocca dirti proprio tutto..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come faccio ... sono solo una povera ignorante


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Ah Vulvia!
Peccato che ieri sei arrivata tardi perchè guarda, davvero, c'era da rotolarsi!!!

Ma non è che Letti tant'è è rimasta abbacinata da cotanto splendore?

Eh Letti?

Sei abbacinata?


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Letty e Lupa*

Ma vi sa proprio fatica andarvelke a trovare nell'opzione altro? Scansafatiche!!!





























































Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Che czho ai screppo Bru?


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che czho ai screppo Bru?


Lupa, se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti!


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupa Lupastra*

Che faccine andate cercando...............le abbiamo tutte............!!!!!
Tu dopo che i lupacchiotti fanno le bizze stai cominciando la caccia al regolamento di conti............. ohh parliamoci chiaro io NON ho un Cappuccetto Rosso e non conosco cacciatori!! 
Rivolgiti a Lettrice che magari ti rimedia qualcosa ...lei è più vicina alla zona Grimm-Andersen etc..... 
Ma per San Pasquale Baylon protettore delle donn...... che cacchio di giornata che mi sto preparando! 
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah Vulvia!
> Peccato che ieri sei arrivata tardi perchè guarda, davvero, c'era da rotolarsi!!!
> 
> Ma non è che Letti tant'è è rimasta abbacinata da cotanto splendore?
> ...


ABBACINATISSIMA oserei dire... e solo per aver intarvisto la luce... via etere...

Sono sicura che le 64 prescelte sono ascese al cielo dopo l'accoppiamento con il divino...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ABBACINATISSIMA oserei dire... e solo per aver intarvisto la luce... via etere...
> 
> Sono sicura che le 64 prescelte sono ascese al cielo dopo l'accoppiamento con il divino...


Sicuro.... quando arriva a 100 da una culata ad Allah e ci si piazza lui!


Ragazze... ehm... detto tra di noi... ma Bruja... sapete mica se ha incominciato farsi? beve, delle volte? Io son preoccupata...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che faccine andate cercando...............le abbiamo tutte............!!!!!
> Tu dopo che i lupacchiotti fanno le bizze stai cominciando la caccia al regolamento di conti............. ohh parliamoci chiaro io NON ho un Cappuccetto Rosso e non conosco cacciatori!!
> Rivolgiti a Lettrice che magari ti rimedia qualcosa ...lei è più vicina alla zona Grimm-Andersen etc.....
> Ma per San Pasquale Baylon protettore delle donn...... che cacchio di giornata che mi sto preparando!
> Bruja


mhhh... credo di essere piu' vicina alla zona GREEN -GRASS che altro


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> mhhh... credo di essere piu' vicina alla zona GREEN -GRASS che altro


Ignorami....fra un po' a forza di mettere in giro voci che sono alcolizzata (leggi Lupa) diventerà pericoloso scrivermi ed avere qualunque rapporto anche indiretto con me.
Tutto perchè da quando in quella tana succede di tutto, gli è cambiato anche l'umore!!!









Bruja

p.s.  Senti e se facessimo una colletta e gli offrissimo un "accompagnatore figo" per il fine settimana dici che si metterebbe calmina??


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ignorami....fra un po' a forza di mettere in giro voci che sono alcolizzata (leggi Lupa) diventerà pericoloso scrivermi ed avere qualunque rapporto anche indiretto con me.
> Tutto perchè da quando in quella tana succede di tutto, gli è cambiato anche l'umore!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ou Ou... simpatia... per tua informazione sto giocando di sponda col Lupo per incastrarlo nel week end in modo e maniera che non interferisca con le mie mire pedofile.

E' una faticaccia...


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ....E' una faticaccia...


è un mondo difficile


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Già*



mailea ha detto:


> è un mondo difficile


La vita è una gara dura............ !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. x Lupa

Se ti serve una mano per distrarre il Lupo faccelo sapere; qualche coniglietta la rimediamo..........  basta che lui abbia le seguenti credenziali:
Che sia sposato o legato a qualcuna,
che non voglia separarsi,
che abbia la compagna impegnata, magari con gravidanze o esaurimenti,
che sappia raccontare frottole e vittimizzarsi,
che sia tediato dalla compagna ma che abbia un alto senso del dovere e resti con lei....
Diversamente conigliette nisba!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Bruja*

Hai dimenticato di menzionare una caratteristica che sembra di tendenza ultimamente:

*Che sia gia' in analisi dallo psicologo*


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2007)

ragazze basta così... vi prego!!!
è da un anno che sfuggo ogni tentazione, ma se continuate con queste descrizioni.. io non resisto!!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ragazze basta così... vi prego!!!
> è da un anno che sfuggo ogni tentazione, ma se continuate con queste descrizioni.. io non resisto!!!


Ma come fai a resistere a questi esemplari di maschi... suvvia fatti trascinare... sul rogo


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Solo le prime due... ma giù le zampe dal Lupo!!!


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Solo le prime due... ma giù le zampe dal Lupo!!!


 
Ti risulta che io e le altre consorelle abbiamo delle zampe? 
Facciamo una fatica immane a nascondere gli artigli, ma le zampe non sia mai!!!!
Su ragazze andiamo nei nostri nidi, non c'è più rispetto per i rapaci !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2007)

ritiriamoci nelle nostre cellette piuttosto, ho una copertina all'uncinetto da ultimare...
..che qui la bella animalona mette fuori le sue di zampe..:condom 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ltre ai canini...


----------



## Bruja (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Giusto*



mailea ha detto:


> ritiriamoci nelle nostre cellette piuttosto, ho una copertina all'uncinetto da ultimare...
> ..che qui la bella animalona mette fuori le sue di zampe..:condom
> 
> 
> ...


Siamo anche in arretrato col vespro............  !!!
Aumentate le preghiere della sera và!!!  Hai visto mai che servissero a qualcuno...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Badessa


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettry*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma come fai a resistere a questi esemplari di maschi... suvvia fatti trascinare... sul rogo


tu hai la bimba...e fa la brava!
io ho l'uncinetto... la badessa ci ha pure aumentato le preghiere della sera... non si può, non si può..!!!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2007)

Buongiorno... 

Oggi va meglio e voi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2007)

*ciaooooo*

Lo staff mi ha risolto il problema e ho potuto collegarmi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




EVVIVA ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Volete un caffé?


----------



## La Lupa (22 Febbraio 2007)

'na mmerda.

Ieri sera ero gonfia come un canotto* e stamattina mi son catapultata giù dal letto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque buongiorno.  

	
	
		
		
	


	









*ho leggermente ecceduto con il consumo di alcol.


----------



## Bruja (22 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupa*

Non ti si può lasciare da sola ( insomma si fa per dire) una sera che tu mi fai la full immersion etilica............... senti tanto per avvertirti, fra un po' finisce il letargo e cominciano a girare leprotti, orsacchiotti etc. etc...... fossi in te comincerei con una curettima primaverile disintossicante, così giusto per essere al meglio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. Buongiorno a tutti/e, il sole è sorto alle 6,48 e tramonta alle 17,40 e la primavera comincia a stiracchiarsi.......


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti/e, il sole è sorto alle 6,48 e tramonta alle 17,40 e la primavera comincia a stiracchiarsi.......


Il sole qua non e' ancora sorto... e forse non si scomodera' oggi... e la primavera e' un miraggio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2007)

*x Lettrice*

*Eugenio Finardi* > *La Forza Dell'Amore (1990)* > *Dolce Italia*

A Boston c'é la neve e si muore di noia 
Urla tristi di gabbiani sull'acqua della baia 
Gente dalla pelle grigia che ti guarda senza gioia 
Tutti freddi e silenziosi chiuse nella loro storia 

*Ma in Italia oh dolce Italia 
In Italia é già primavera* 
In Italia oh dolce Italia 
La gente é più sincera, la vita é più vera 

Ma poi arrivan quei momenti in cui non si sa che dire 
Quando si sa dove si é ma non dove si può andare 
E dopo tante certezze e tante sicurezze 
E' il momento di dubitare, sembra tutto senza valore 

Ma in Italia oh dolce Italia 
In Italia é già primavera 
In Italia oh dolce Italia 
La gente é più sincera, la vita é più vera 

Ma poi tornati qui a Milano sembrano tutti americani 
Vivono vite di sponda ciechi ai loro problemi 
Vorrei metterli su di un Jumbo e poi fargliela vedere 
Quell'America senza gioia, sempre in vendita come una troia 

Ma in Italia oh dolce Italia 
In Italia é già primavera 
In Italia oh dolce Italia 
La gente é più sincera, 
la vita 
Qui in Italia oh dolce Italia 
In Italia é già primavera 
In Italia oh dolce Italia 
La gente é più sincera, la vita é più vera


----------



## La Lupa (22 Febbraio 2007)

Ah! Persichè!
Il mio amato Genio!


----------



## Bruja (22 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Il sole qua non e' ancora sorto... e forse non si scomodera' oggi... e la primavera e' un miraggio


Io mi affido alla mia "latitudine"....... abbi pazienza, qualche nuvoletta c'è anche qui, ma il sole se ne impippa e sorge comunque, Paesi Bassi compresi, purtroppo avete anche le nuvole basse e lo coprono!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque tranquilla, la primavera arriva, lei se ne impippa ulteriormente di mulini, zoccoletti, cuffiette e tulipani.......... e perfino del fatto che siete una monarchia............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io mi affido alla mia "latitudine"....... abbi pazienza, qualche nuvoletta c'è anche qui, ma il sole se ne impippa e sorge comunque, Paesi Bassi compresi, purtroppo avete anche le nuvole basse e lo coprono!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono loro una monarchia prego.. la regina peggio vestita della nobilta' mondiale 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ogni tanto penso al tuo giardinetto col ruscello... e mi girano sai?

Non l'ho ancora digerito


----------



## Bruja (22 Febbraio 2007)

*Su su*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono loro una monarchia prego.. la regina peggio vestita della nobilta' mondiale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensa che devo lavorarci in quel giardino, che oltre ai fiori ci sono anche le erbacce da togliere, le foglie cadute, e i lavori di primavera..... e non sono sciocchezzuole. 
Il ruscello, che posso dirti, è casuale, e proprio nel pendio alla fine del giardino esiuste un vecchissimo mulino ad acqua con meccanismo a cassoni........ha 300 anni ed ancora funziona come reperto storico e quando vogliono attivarlo mettomo una chiusa nel ruscello.......... 
Adesso non ho quasi fiori, solo un gelsomino selvatico giallo e un cespuglietto di fiori rosa, qualche margherita e un angolino con delle violette mammole timidissime e raccolte. La sola cosa bella che adesso è visibile è la mimosa che sta cominciando a fiorire........... si prepara per l'8 marzo.
Su Letty, se ce la faccio cerco di mettere una foto per condividere queste cosette.....
Bruja

p.s. Davvero è la regina peggio vestita del mondo? Non che quelle di Danimarca, Inghilterra etc..... brillino di stile, ma insomma........non possono essere tutte Paola del Belgio o Carolina di Monaco che si vestono a Parigi e a Milano.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2007)

*B come BITCH... non Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Pensa che devo lavorarci in quel giardino, che oltre ai fiori ci sono anche le erbacce da togliere, le foglie cadute, e i lavori di primavera..... e non sono sciocchezzuole.
> Il ruscello, che posso dirti, è casuale, e proprio nel pendio alla fine del giardino esiuste un vecchissimo mulino ad acqua con meccanismo a cassoni........ha 300 anni ed ancora funziona come reperto storico e quando vogliono attivarlo mettomo una chiusa nel ruscello..........
> Adesso non ho quasi fiori, solo un gelsomino selvatico giallo e un cespuglietto di fiori rosa, qualche margherita e un angolino con delle violette mammole timidissime e raccolte. La sola cosa bella che adesso è visibile è la mimosa che sta cominciando a fiorire........... si prepara per l'8 marzo.
> Su Letty, se ce la faccio cerco di mettere una foto per condividere queste cosette.....
> ...


Grazie per la descrizione minuziosa... oh essere supremo... adesso posso morire tranquilla. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Uno di questi giorni piombero' a casa tua... in primavera come le formiche 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: Senti la regina Madre inglese al confronto e' super elegante... quella olandese sembra una contadina che ha vinto alla lotteria e crede che mettendo insieme un sacco di firme la mise funzioni comunque...


----------



## Bruja (22 Febbraio 2007)

*Sii clemente*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Grazie per la descrizione minuziosa... oh essere supremo... adesso posso morire tranquilla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Per le formiche, grazie ho una notevole produzione propria................... quanto alla regina, non è che le firme aggiudichino l'eleganza, diciamo che questa è una regina che predilige colori inadatti, forme inadatte e mises inadatte............ la buona notizia è che comunque la coprono!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




D'altronde la famiglia dgli Orange non mi pare abbia mai brillato per qualcosa in genere ........  perfino il palazzo reale è una cosa un po' così..........
Va beh..........ci sono altre altre cose......... cerca di goderti quelle.... avete la Venezia del Nord  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (22 Febbraio 2007)

Ah Bru!

Prima di abitare dove sto ora, anch'io vivevo in un posto simile... abitavo in una villa del '700 nell'entroterra... e avevo un immenso (era proprio IMMENSO!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) giardino coreografico, del tutto inutile!
Avevo scalinate, la fontana e il roseto, i filari di kiwi e i sempreverdi secolari.

Lo odiavo profondamente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ero sempre col la schiena curva (e nessuno faccia battute).

Quando mi sono liberata del giardino, nonchè del relativo proprietario, ho tirato un sospiro di sollievo!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Febbraio 2007)

*Bruja*

Amsterdam non e' una brutta citta'... anzi e' ben mantenuta a livello architettonico... forse meglio di tante citta' italiane...

...Peccato ci siano gli olandesi ad abitarla 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Comunque in primavera e' abbastanza bello... vista l'abbondanza di verde


----------



## Bruja (22 Febbraio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Amsterdam non e' una brutta citta'... anzi e' ben mantenuta a livello architettonico... forse meglio di tante citta' italiane...
> 
> ...Peccato ci siano gli olandesi ad abitarla
> 
> ...


Insomma qualcosa c'è di cui rallegrarsi........

Quanto a Lupa, ma io ho un giardino normale, ho il mio da fare ma insomma, stare la sera d'estate fuori, mangiare o fare colazione in giardino al mattino  nel gazebo e riuscire a vedere verso l'imbrunire ancora delle lucciole non è proprio penalizzante.  Diciamo che ho dei benefici commisurati al lavoro che comportano. Una residenza come quella che hai detto tu necessitava di servitù e giardinieri............  come vedi sei tu che ti allarghi troppo............  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Adesso ho capito perchè stai bene nella tana  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma qualcosa c'è di cui rallegrarsi........
> 
> Quanto a Lupa, ma io ho un giardino normale, ho il mio da fare ma insomma, stare la sera d'estate fuori, mangiare o fare colazione in giardino al mattino nel gazebo e riuscire a vedere verso l'imbrunire ancora delle lucciole non è proprio penalizzante. Diciamo che ho dei benefici commisurati al lavoro che comportano. Una residenza come quella che hai detto tu necessitava di servitù e giardinieri............ come vedi sei tu che ti allarghi troppo............
> 
> ...


Bruja cara perche' mi devi indispettire la mattina presto ... quando sono solo al mio primo caffe'? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Tu descrivi il tuo giardino con gazebo e io penso al mio metro quadro di balcone... con due sedie e il tavolino...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ... con il mio  rampicante con le spine ( per tenere lontano il vicino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )

Ma torniamo alle cose importanti... 

Buongiorno...


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2007)

*Buongiorno*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bruja cara perche' mi devi indispettire la mattina presto ... quando sono solo al mio primo caffe'?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Su su, io parlavo a Lupa, oggi ad esempio se ce la faccio pianto delle fresie e delle nerine bowdenii che fai prima a cercartele su google che io a spiegartele. Però devo farmi il c... per dissodare, mettere del concime coprire tutto e sperare che fioriscano una a giugno e l'altra a settembre. Sto imparando la virtù della pazienza  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Un'abbracciatona giardiniera con le mani sporche di  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  terra 
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Buon inizio settimana*

Fatto buon week end?

Io si... mi fate un riassunto?


----------



## Bruja (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Fatto buon week end?
> 
> Io si... mi fate un riassunto?


Un riassunto............ciccia fai la tua fatica e leggiti i post, ci saremmo riposate un po' anche noi e..........soprattutto è lunedì.......... tzè, il riassunto, faccio già lo sforzo di rispondere qua e là  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2007)

*W.E.*

Direi abbastanza movimentato, con cenetta sabato in un agriturismo da favola (antipasto di frittatina di verdura, stuzzichini con salsa di carciofi e con sedano, gnocchetti fritti con contorno di mortadella salame casareccio formaggi e confettura dolce di pomodori verdi, lasagne di verdure, crespelle con ricotta e spinaci, guanciale di vitello frollato per tre ore che si scioglieva in bocca e senza un filo di grasso accompagnato da una purea di porri e uno sformatino di cavolfiore con besciamella, arrosto arrotolato di coniglio con verdurine di contorno, per dolce assaggini di torta di mele, torta al cioccolato tipo barozzi, torta alle mandorle, spumini alle mandorle. Il tutto bagnato da un cabernet sauvignon riserva del 2003 dei colli bolognesi e con i dessert, limoncello, nocino, laurino, prugnolo, amaro al rosmarino o grappa. Caffè fatto con la moka.) 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Dopo di che, festa nei paraggi da amici con bevute e canti (musica live con chitarre acustiche elettriche e bassi e con karaoke, fino alle cinque del mattino).

Domenica dedicata al riprendersi dalla nottata tramite letture, musica e film (Alpha dog)....


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Trottolino*

Hai sofferto, povero caro!!!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Direi abbastanza movimentato, con cenetta sabato in un agriturismo da favola (antipasto di frittatina di verdura, stuzzichini con salsa di carciofi e con sedano, gnocchetti fritti con contorno di mortadella salame casareccio formaggi e confettura dolce di pomodori verdi, lasagne di verdure, crespelle con ricotta e spinaci, guanciale di vitello frollato per tre ore che si scioglieva in bocca e senza un filo di grasso accompagnato da una purea di porri e uno sformatino di cavolfiore con besciamella, arrosto arrotolato di coniglio con verdurine di contorno, per dolce assaggini di torta di mele, torta al cioccolato tipo barozzi, torta alle mandorle, spumini alle mandorle. Il tutto bagnato da un cabernet sauvignon riserva del 2003 dei colli bolognesi e con i dessert, limoncello, nocino, laurino, prugnolo, amaro al rosmarino o grappa. Caffè fatto con la moka.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perche' devi sempre parlare di cibo?


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Hai sofferto, povero caro!!!


Effettivamente la vita a volte ci pone di fronte a delle prove davvero impegnative!!


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' devi sempre parlare di cibo?


Perchè sulle altre cose mantengo una naturale riservatezza...


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Trottolino*

Anche perchè  dopo tutto quel cibo e tutto quel vino( conosco la zona!), se sei riuscito a fare roba, ti costruisco un monumento!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche perchè dopo tutto quel cibo e tutto quel vino( conosco la zona!), se sei riuscito a fare roba, ti costruisco un monumento!!!!


Serio!!!... con la panza che ti sara' spuntata non saresti riuscito neanche a vedere la zip dei pantaloni!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Scherzo Trottolo


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche perchè dopo tutto quel cibo e tutto quel vino( conosco la zona!), se sei riuscito a fare roba, ti costruisco un monumento!!!!


Dove te lo mando il blocco di marmo???


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Dove te lo mando il blocco di marmo???


Voglio pure le prove!!! Con testimonianza della fortunata signora.
Il blocco di marmo  mandalo dove vuoi. Il monumento dove devo erigerlo, dalle tue parti?
O lo vuoi accanto a qualche obelisco romano. sai, uno più, uno meno!!!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Dove te lo mando il blocco di marmo???


Vexxxxx 37 10xxMx Amsterdam  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ... pero' guarda che se non e' di carrara non lo accetto.... le misure del mio banco da cucina sono 2,00 x85 e fa angole con 1,65x85...


----------



## Bruja (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Vexxxxx 37 10xxMx Amsterdam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E tu anche le misure fornisci?!! Guarda che lui parlava di lapidi...........quelle in memoria dopo le libagioni che ha trangugiato, un cippo cilindrico, tipo paracarro con sopra: "gli amici, solerti e soccorrenti, posero!"
Poi naturalmente ci sarà la solita resurrezione del giorno dopo ma di quella non serve parlare..........sappiamo tutti come avviene molto, molto faticosamente!!!
Bruja

x Trottolino
Scherzo...... e scherzando............. etc. etc.


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Febbraio 2007)

*cenette*

anch'io ieri sera sono stata a cena fuori: un gruppetto di amici belgi in visita in Italia hanno organizzato una tipica cena belga. Mix di formaggi, salsine e frutta. Tutto buonissimo, tranne forse un dolce a base di riso e latte che mi è rimasto sullo stomaco. Un'acidità degna di Grisù. Durante la notte ho sognato Primo Carnera.

Poi, stamattina, una bella levatina alle 5,30, una bella oretta in mezzo al traffico e poi, finalmente, sul posto di lavoro. Si sarà capito come io ami quel luogo ameno e i miei colleghi. Alle 16,00 di oggi mi veniva da piangere. Sto facendo esattamente il lavoro che volevo, ho fatto "carriera" ma non sono più in grado di reggere questo ambiente, che pure è parte integrante di questo mestiere. Molti mi invidiano ma io mi sento una poveretta che sta facendo una vita di merda. 
Perdonate lo sfogo ma sento di essere al limite.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vexxxxx 37 10xxMx Amsterdam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicura che quelle siano le misure del banco della cucina?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















scherzando scherzando...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Sicura che quelle siano le misure del banco della cucina?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se fosse la mia bara ti avrei comunicato anche la terza dimensione  

	
	
		
		
	


	









E' decisamente la mia cucina... tu malefico essere


----------



## Bruja (28 Febbraio 2007)

*ahhhhhhhh ecco!!!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Se fosse la mia bara ti avrei comunicato anche la terza dimensione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Volevo ben vedere che qualcuno volesse risparmiare anche sulla sua dipartita..... tu stai in Olanda non in Scozia e non mi consta tu abbia parenti genovesi ....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2007)

Miiii... che due palle oggi.... miiiiii... che depressi....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ragazze... dove siete???


----------



## Bruja (28 Febbraio 2007)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Miiii... che due palle oggi.... miiiiii... che depressi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come dove siamo............. è tutto il giorno chre scorazziamo per il forum......... piuttosto tu da quale tana arrivi? Comincio a pensare che la tua sia più che una tana solitaria un tana-residence.
Dai raccontaci le ultime novità o ci passi direttamente la reception??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Miiii... che due palle oggi.... miiiiii... che depressi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho un periodo BUSY a lavoro cara Lupotta...


----------



## La Lupa (1 Marzo 2007)

Novità??????

Vuoi sapere le ultime novità???????























Ho davanti un week-end Hollywoodiano e sono conciata che sembro la signora delle camelie!























C'ho un naso che è un rubinetto e respiro come un mantice!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2007)

*lamentati...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Novità??????
> 
> Vuoi sapere le ultime novità???????
> 
> ...


Averlo davanti un week end hoollywoodiano ...mi sa che ho davanti solo un ..end! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2007)

*lupa*



> Ho davanti un week-end Hollywoodiano e sono conciata che sembro la signora delle camelie!


e cioè?


----------



## La Lupa (1 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Averlo davanti un week end hoollywoodiano ...mi sa che ho davanti solo un ..end!


Eh! C'hai presente Linda Blair nell'esorcista?

Ecco, ho più o meno lo stesso aplomb.


----------



## Bruja (1 Marzo 2007)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh! C'hai presente Linda Blair nell'esorcista?
> 
> Ecco, ho più o meno lo stesso aplomb.


Io sono sempre quella del terra-terra, ma com'è il settore riscladamento nella tua tana? O hai promiscuato dei batteri?  O peggio dormi scoperta?
Lupa cerchiamo di capirci, per pimpante che tu sia cominci ad accusare gli acciacchini..... riguardati, sii prudente, giusto per diventare una Lupa di lungo corso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (1 Marzo 2007)

Ma cosa vuoi che ti dica!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Improvvisamente, dal nulla, ieri pomeriggio mi si è azzeccata questa malanova!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ora faccio così... esco, vado all' hammam e mi sciolgo.

Se passo la notte sono salva. Altrimenti... vi farò sapere come e quando si festeggerà la mia dipartita.


----------



## Bruja (1 Marzo 2007)

*Pure...........*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che ti dica!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti non pder scoraggiarti ma serei in un periodo di spese, possiamo applicare il "non fiori ma opere di pene-ficienza?" 
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (1 Marzo 2007)

*peneficienza..*

badessa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non scordatevi  di me....


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2007)

*PANEficenza*



mailea ha detto:


> badessa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...una bella ciabatta


----------



## Bruja (1 Marzo 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> badessa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vi ho nel cuore tutte come consorelle, ma non è che ho messo in piedi un "penificio"...... perchè non private a bussare al Convento dei fraticelli del Sacro Cordone, che stanno sempre infrattati (leggi Trottolino, Lancillotto, Air, Turn, Pino, b.d. e tutti gli altri in ordine sparso?)

Badessa ............
che per i miracoli è ancora in fase di allestimento, ma stia lavorando alacremente per voi!!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (1 Marzo 2007)

Io sono più per la pene-efficienza.


----------



## Bruja (1 Marzo 2007)

*OK*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Io sono più per la pene-efficienza.


Lupa ti metto nella celletta "test di idoneità"............ così sei responsabile dei validi e dei "riformati per insufficienza pneumatica" .......(sia quella delle vie basse che quella delle vie alte) 
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (1 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lupa ti metto nella celletta "test di idoneità"............ così sei responsabile dei validi e dei "riformati per insufficienza pneumatica" .......(sia quella delle vie basse che quella delle vie alte)
> Bruja


Agli ordini Capo!


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2007)

*badessa*

pure il test psico -attitudinale..ahahahah

ah


pero'...



badessaaaa  e in che consiste?


----------



## La Lupa (1 Marzo 2007)

Vabbè ragazze... io vado a vedere se il turco mi rimette in sesto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ricordatemi nelle vostre preghiere.

Addio.


----------



## Bruja (1 Marzo 2007)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè ragazze... io vado a vedere se il turco mi rimette in sesto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma gironzola da quelle parti o devi andare tu nell'harem????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


x Miciolidia
In che consiste............ ecco, dunque nella misurazione delle circonferenza "non toracica" e nel cronometrare il fiato........... poi per la tecnica si fa un altro test: ma il problema è che qui dobbiamo trovare una testatrice di lunga, lunga, lunga e provata esperienza......... roba che l'Amerigo Vespucci è una bagnarola!!! 













Bruja  
(se mi sente la Badessa mi caccia in clausura per 10 gg. a pane e acqua)


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2007)

Secondo voi l'omicidio e' menzionato nel galateo del buon gollega d'ufficio


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2007)

*lettri*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo voi l'omicidio e' menzionato nel galateo del buon gollega d'ufficio


 
meglio utilizzare bambolina vudu.( si scrive cosi'?


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè ragazze... io vado a vedere se il turco mi rimette in sesto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche ul turco...bleach...


----------



## MariLea (1 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè ragazze... io vado a vedere se il turco mi rimette in sesto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non si fa mancare nulla lei!
e noi qui a pregare pure per lei... comincia a non starmi bene sta cosa...
comunque noi pregheremo affinchè il turco la rimetta in sesto.. ma per il turco chi prega?


----------



## MariLea (1 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...una bella ciabatta


tu... le ciabatte mi sa che le stai piazzando al collega....


----------



## Bruja (1 Marzo 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo voi l'omicidio e' menzionato nel galateo del buon gollega d'ufficio


Credo che se segui una regoletta aurea standard, del galateo e ne puoi infischiare.................NON lasciare indizi e procurati un alibi a tutta prova!
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (1 Marzo 2007)

*Lettrice*



mailea ha detto:


> tu... le ciabatte mi sa che le stai piazzando al collega....


e allora.. ciabatta piazzata?


----------



## MariLea (2 Marzo 2007)

*toc toc....*

Oggi niente cazzeggio.. che sono entrata a fare?
Dove siete belle femminone?
Già immagino i titoli in prima pagina:
"Lettrice arrestata per abusi sessuali sul lavoro.. collega sodomizzato..."
"Turco in rianimazione... La Lupa indagata..."
"Persa ha tagliato la lingua al Trottolo..."
"Bruja è stata fermata dalla polizia perchè guidava a fari spenti al ritorno dalla Festa Del Vin Brulé"


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Oggi niente cazzeggio.. che sono entrata a fare?
> Dove siete belle femminone?
> Già immagino i titoli in prima pagina:
> "Lettrice arrestata per abusi sessuali sul lavoro.. collega sodomizzato..."
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Marzo 2007)

Un gruppo di indiani cattura un cowboy e se lo portano al campo per
incontrare il capo. Il capo dice al cowboy:
"Stai per morire. Ma ci sentiamo dispiaciuti per te, cosi' ti daremo un
desiderio al giorno, per tre giorni. Al tramonto del terzo giorno, morirai.
Qual e' il primo desiderio?"
Il cowboy risponde:
"Voglio vedere il mio cavallo."
Gli indiani gli portano il cavallo. Il cowboy gli afferra l'orecchio e ci
bisbiglia dentro qualcosa, quindi gli da'una pacca sul posteriore.
Il cavallo parte a razzo. Due ore piu' tardi, il cavallo e' di ritorno con
una bionda, nuda. Lei salta giu' dal cavallo ed entra nel teepee con il
cowboy. Gli indiani si guardano tra loro in modo significativo, "Tipico uomo
bianco - riesce a pensare solo a una cosa."
Il secondo giorno, il capo gli chiede:
"Il tuo desiderio di oggi qual e'?"
Il cowboy dice:
"Voglio vedere di nuovo il mio cavallo."
Gli indiani gli portano il cavallo. Il cowboy si piega verso il cavallo e
gli bisbiglia qualcosa nelle orecchie, quindi gli da' una pacca sul
posteriore. Due ore piu' tardi, il cavallo e' di ritorno con una rossa,
nuda. Questa scende e va nel teepee con il cowboy.
Gli indiani scuotono la testa "Tipico uomo bianco - domani morira' e riesce
a pensare solo a una cosa."
Arriva l'ultimo giorno, e il capo chiede:
"Questo e' il tuo ultimo desiderio, uomo bianco. Che cosa vuoi?"
Il cowboy risponde:
"Voglio vedere di nuovo il mio cavallo."
Gli indiani gli portano il cavallo. Il cowboy lo afferra per entrambe le
orecchie, gliele torce con forza e grida:
"Leggimi le labbra! FUGA, dannazione! F- U-G-A!... Con la U!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Marzo 2007)

*ehi cowboy*



trottolino ha detto:


> Un gruppo di indiani cattura un cowboy e se lo portano al campo per
> incontrare il capo. Il capo dice al cowboy:
> "Stai per morire. Ma ci sentiamo dispiaciuti per te, cosi' ti daremo un
> desiderio al giorno, per tre giorni. Al tramonto del terzo giorno, morirai.
> ...


 


leggimi le labbra : qual'è il tuo primo e ultimo desiderio del giorno?


----------



## MariLea (3 Marzo 2007)

*Trottolino...*

non fare l'indiano 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ciao tipico uomo bianco


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2007)

ma senti ste maliziosette!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per ora...digerire lo stinco di maiale!!


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2007)

*Trottolo*



trottolino ha detto:


> ma senti ste maliziosette!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Su su non preoccuparti, noi la leggiamo quotidianamente la tua firma e accettiamo benissimo i tuoi difetti...... siamo delle buone amiche e ne siamo molto fiere, .....vero ragazze???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MariLea (3 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Su su non preoccuparti, noi la leggiamo quotidianamente la tua firma e accettiamo benissimo i tuoi difetti...... siamo delle buone amiche e ne siamo molto fiere, .....vero ragazze????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VERISSIMO!


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Marzo 2007)

*ragazze*

il cow boy ha difetti ?


veramente? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





raccontate raccontate...


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2007)

*Miciolidia e le altre*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> il cow boy ha difetti ?
> 
> 
> veramente?
> ...


No, no, non saremo mai tanto impiccione da raccontarci fra noi quello che senza dubbio vorrà dire lui, di sua propria mano............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Ci manca solo che interpretiamo non perfettamente i particolari e le caratteristiche.......  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Restiamo in spasmodica e trepidante attesa........... (speriamo non ci voglia tutto il week end....!!!) 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Marzo 2007)

Ahhh...andem bein!!! 

Ma senti queste!!! 

I difetti son risaputi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





i pregi... tutti da scoprire!!!


----------



## Bruja (4 Marzo 2007)

*Trotty*



trottolino ha detto:


> Ahhh...andem bein!!!
> 
> Ma senti queste!!!
> 
> ...


 
Senta lei,........... risaputi, certo per quello che ci viene raccontato, e vale anche per i pregi.......  è un buio !!!! 
E noi che siamo tanto care e gentili facciamo un atto di fede.......
Ch'al s'al tegna bein in t'la zoecca!!!
Bruja e le altre tutte ........


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senta lei,........... risaputi, certo per quello che ci viene raccontato, e vale anche per i pregi....... è un buio !!!!
> E noi che siamo tanto care e gentili facciamo un atto di fede.......
> Ch'al s'al tegna bein in t'la zoecca!!!
> *Bruja e le altre tutte ........*


...in perenne ricordo posero!!!


----------



## La Lupa (5 Marzo 2007)

Ho sfidato tutte le leggi della chimica, della bioetica e della fisica riconosciuta.

E sono qua.

Credo.

Non è che ne sono tanto sicura.
Appena finisco l'inventario ve lo dico per certo.

Kerouac mi fa una pippa, Jarmush racconta favolette ai bambini.


E' durissssssssssima.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Buon inizio di settimana a tutti.
Voi che potete.

Io, per ora, sto chiudendo quella passata...


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2007)

*La Lupa*

Buongiorno a te ed a tutti/e.............. lo sò lo sò, è lunedì ed è dura!!!
Su con la vita.... non sò come sia ma le settimane che cominciano dovrebbere ossere meglio di quelle finite ma.......   mah!!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (5 Marzo 2007)

Buongiorno "gentaglia" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che ve lo dico a fare che ho le balle girate giusto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ma ho fatto un buon week end di shopping...

La mia "Sbarellina" compie un anno il prossimo sabato


----------



## Old grace (5 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Buongiorno "gentaglia"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


auguri! che tenerezza ...


----------



## Old grace (5 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ho sfidato tutte le leggi della chimica, della bioetica e della fisica riconosciuta.
> 
> E sono qua.
> 
> ...


dire


----------



## La Lupa (5 Marzo 2007)

Fare e baciare...


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2007)

*La Lupa*






  ....... non è che ti creo disturbo se momentanamente tralascio il testamento???

Bruja




x Letty
Un Hurrà per la "sbarellina"........ ma è consapevole di che mammina le è capitata???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ....... comunque che la provvidenza gliela conservi per sempre!!


----------



## Old grace (5 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ....... non è che ti creo disturbo se momentanamente tralascio il testamento???
> 
> Bruja
> 
> ...


bady cara, non è che costringeresti la lupa ad una confessione? è così reticente ... e io muoio dalla curiosità


----------



## La Lupa (5 Marzo 2007)

grace ha detto:


> bady cara, non è che costringeresti la lupa ad una confessione? è così reticente ... e io muoio dalla curiosità


Ma un attimo!!!

Checcavolo, son sole le 11!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi non è che son reticente, è che sto facendo la conta delle cose che vi posso raccontare e di quelle che no.

Per ora son più quelle che no, quindi... 'spetta 'nattimo!


----------



## Bruja (5 Marzo 2007)

*Psssst psssssst*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma un attimo!!!
> 
> Checcavolo, son sole le 11!!!
> 
> ...


Lupa, non per insistere circa le tue confessioni, ma siamo tutte maggiorenni, vaccinate e pure un po' sfrontatelle............ poi decidi tu...............  dici che per l'ora del tè avrai le idee chiare???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (5 Marzo 2007)

Idee chiare, mai!

Per chi mi hai preso?


... vabbè... a spanne... non è questione di essere adulti, è questione che contavo il numero dei reati... passino i civili... ma i penali me li devo tenere per me...

Comunque, tanto lo so cosa vi interessa a voi...

Vado ad aggiornare topic appositi...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2007)

Giuro ora scendo al piano di sotto acchiappo il mio collega e gli sparo una serie di cazzotti in faccia.. non smetto fino a quando non ha piu' denti!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


























































A costo di risultare razzista.. sapete quanto caxxo e' fastidioso lavorare con certi uomini musulmani che sanno tutto loro e tu donna torna dietro i fornelli e taci!!!! 

Oggi gli faro' dire le preghiere senza denti e in ginocchi perche' le gambe gliele ho spezzata!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (6 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Giuro ora scendo al piano di sotto acchiappo il mio collega e gli sparo una serie di cazzotti in faccia.. non smetto fino a quando non ha piu' denti!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tranquillizzati, e fai invece una cosa molto semplice, portati in ufficio quei fantastici salamini mignon da stuzzichino e tieni la confezione in tasca ed ogni volta che quello apre la bocca tu mangiagli davanti un bel salamino di maiale.......... vedrai come la smetterà di romperti le palle!! Una mia amica ha preso addirittura un fermacarte fatto a maialino, una matita che sembra un cotechino e un porta penne fatto a prosciutto....... il musulmano di turno ha detto che lei fa terrorismo psicologico........ e lei si è fatta quattro risate!!! Loro non infilano dapertutto la stella e la mezzaluna? Qualcuno protesta? Quando mangiano semi e ceci duerante il ramadan qualcuno li disturba, e quando ancora (molti checchè ne dicano) fanno infibulare le ragazzine qualcuno parla di come loro trattano le donne? 
Che pregassero girati verso la Mecca, tutto sommato è il momento in cui creano meno problemi!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tranquillizzati, e fai invece una cosa molto semplice, portati in ufficio quei fantastici salamini mignon da stuzzichino e tieni la confezione in tasca ed ogni volta che quello apre la bocca tu mangiagli davanti un bel salamino di maiale.......... vedrai come la smetterà di romperti le palle!! Una mia amica ha preso addirittura un fermacarte fatto a maialino, una matita che sembra un cotechino e un porta penne fatto a prosciutto....... il musulmano di turno ha detto che lei fa terrorismo psicologico........ e lei si è fatta quattro risate!!! Loro non infilano dapertutto la stella e la mezzaluna? Qualcuno protesta? Quando mangiano semi e ceci duerante il ramadan qualcuno li disturba, e quando ancora (molti checchè ne dicano) fanno infibulare le ragazzine qualcuno parla di come loro trattano le donne?
> Che pregassero girati verso la Mecca, tutto sommato è il momento in cui creano meno problemi!
> Bruja


Noo loro sono sempre vittime!!! Sono musulmani quando gli fa comodo, seguono il Corano alla lettera solo quando possono trarne vantaggio ed essere piu' pigri e negligenti sul lavoro del normale 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Sapete qual'e' il problema, l'integrazione e' una BALLA!!!!!... una grande caxxata che non funziona!!!  Non vivremo0 mai tutti felici in armonia perche' le differenze ci sono e sono pure belle consistenti... tolleranza?.. certo ma mi servono le condizioni per tollerare teste di caxxo simili... che guarda caso sono la stramaggioranza!!!!

La cosa che mi fa piu' girare le palle e' che se tiro fuori la cosa che il mio collega si comporta cosi' perche per sua cultura io sono fondamentalmente inferiore in quanto donna... sono IO una schifosa razzista...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























































































Ora capisco perche' gli Olandesi sono fondamentalmente razzisti e scartano i CV dei musulmani quasi a priori...


----------



## Bruja (6 Marzo 2007)

*Lettrice*

Per assurdo il loro è un razzismo alla rovescia..
Bisognerebbe leggere bene il Corano, soprattutto estrapolando quelle tre o quattro parti  che parlano di buone regole di vita...........e poi altro che Bibbia della Genesi.
Ma si sà noi siamo gli Infedeli, i barbari................ e quelli che cercano il dialogo. 
Vedremo........... I secoli bui hanno prodotto un Saladino che era, per il tempo, un illuminato, questi anni producono i Bin Laden e succedanei.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2007)

Avete presenti quelle giornate NO?

La mia si e' trasformata in una giornata SUPER-NO!!!!!

Sono alle prese con un cazzone al piano di sotto, una incopetente vacca olandese due piani sotto... in piu' quelle teste di legno della UPS hanno girato intorno all'edificio per mezz'ora senza consegnarmi le scarpe perche' si son dimenticati di scrivere l'indirizzo completo 

	
	
		
		
	


	













































































































Di conseguenza credo che adro' a fumarmi una sigaretta... meglio se trovassi in giro una di quelle "simpatiche"


----------



## Bruja (6 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*

Non è che ti servirebbe per accendere la sigaretta un lanciafiamme d'occasione....... magari poi loo dirigi ai piani bassi............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che ti servirebbe per accendere la sigaretta un lanciafiamme d'occasione....... magari poi loo dirigi ai piani bassi............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non hai capito che per accendere la sigaretta me la son poggiata sulla fronte


----------



## Bruja (6 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non hai capito che per accendere la sigaretta me la son poggiata sulla fronte


 
Huuu huuu.. va bene........... quindi neppure un bazooka d'occasione ti tornerebbe utile.
Ah, aspetta, e un cestino di primule per l'olandesona, con dentro due cari crotalini?
Va beh......... ha da passà a nuttata!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (6 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Huuu huuu.. va bene........... quindi neppure un bazooka d'occasione ti tornerebbe utile.
> Ah, aspetta, e un cestino di primule per l'olandesona, con dentro due cari crotalini?
> Va beh......... ha da passà a nuttata!
> Bruja


Mi sta passando ora... lentamente ma sta passando...

Sono tanto buona..per dire... ma quando mi girano divento una iena... specie se riguarda lavoro sprecato e causa di una testa di legno...

Ma che ci vuoi fare... la tortura e' considerata disumana!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

*lettrice / pampine tutte*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sta passando ora... lentamente ma sta passando...
> 
> Sono tanto buona..per dire... ma quando mi girano divento una iena... specie se riguarda lavoro sprecato e causa di una testa di legno...
> 
> Ma che ci vuoi fare... la tortura e' considerata disumana!!!


Buon giorno cara/E


come va oggi? hai sentito già  il suo profumo?

ps. che dici lettrice...di che colore metto la borsetta e scarpine oggi?


----------



## Bruja (7 Marzo 2007)

*hihihihihihi*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buon giorno cara/E
> 
> 
> come va oggi? hai sentito già il suo profumo?
> ...


 
Un bel verde acido?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




     Buongiorno, oggi piove e la faccenda non si presenta un granchè bene........  che ne dite se crotaleggiamo un po??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buon giorno cara/E
> 
> 
> come va oggi? hai sentito già il suo profumo?
> ...


Micia io c'ho la fissa del verde in questo periodo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tra l'altro se UPS non mi consegna le mie pepette nuove gli brucio il magazzino 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Oggi non scendo ai piani bassi... ho deciso di darmi alla macchia  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... ieri mi sono innervosita troppo... fa male alla pelle quindi oggi recupero col cazzeggio piu' sfrenato  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... messo chiaramente sul conto del lavoro creativo


----------



## Bruja (7 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Micia io c'ho la fissa del verde in questo periodo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ommarioasantissimaussignur........... vuoi dire che diventi creativa qui da noi? Vado a farmi il caffè con l'orzo mi sa che sarà una giornata agitata!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ommarioasantissimaussignur........... vuoi dire che diventi creativa qui da noi? Vado a farmi il caffè con l'orzo mi sa che sarà una giornata agitata!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo proprio che ti convenga... ho una confezione appena aperta di quella favolosa tisanina allucinoggena guarana' e cicoria....


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

*Bru..*



Bruja ha detto:


> Un bel verde acido?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bella la chioccia..l'acido è okkei...ma è il verde che fa troppo tendenza..

porca  l'oca..me tocca lavorare e saro' a singhiozzo....ho molta voglia di crotaleggiare.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Micia io c'ho la fissa del verde in questo periodo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ee che so' le pepette? aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah..gli scarponi che ti dovevano consegnare...

colore e modello?


----------



## Bruja (7 Marzo 2007)

*Caspita Letty*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ee che so' le pepette? aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah..gli scarponi che ti dovevano consegnare...
> 
> colore e modello?


Non è che dopo il nuovo avatar le pepette te le devi far cambiare nel modello "palmato"????  

	
	
		
		
	


	








     Va beh, giusto per restare in tema, possiamo anche fare giallo acido......... perfetto con zampette e becco!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ee che so' le pepette? aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah..gli scarponi che ti dovevano consegnare...
> 
> colore e modello?


So belle  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... tipo mocassino col tacco 9cm... tacco stabile... niente spilli e stiletti... hanno dei cerchietti di metallo sul fronte... un poaio nere un paio merron... non sapevo scegliere


----------



## Bruja (7 Marzo 2007)

*Pos Micio....*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che dopo il nuovo avatar le pepette te le devi far cambiare nel modello "palmato"????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Scusa ho fatto confuzione fra il tuo avatar e quello di lettrice.......... però mi era venuta bene l'idea  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   , va beh troveremo un altro modo di cazzeggiare!
Bru'


----------



## Bruja (7 Marzo 2007)

*ehhhh^^^*



Lettrice ha detto:


> So belle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sapevi scegliere?  ................. quindi le hai prese entrambe.   Hai mai pensato che potrebbe essere un'idea da apllicare agli uomini?........no no come non detto alla fine anzichè sopportarne uno diventano due........ poi viene la voglia di sopprimerli entrambi!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sapevi scegliere? ................. quindi le hai prese entrambe. Hai mai pensato che potrebbe essere un'idea da apllicare agli uomini?........no no come non detto alla fine anzichè sopportarne uno diventano due........ poi viene la voglia di sopprimerli entrambi!!
> Bruja


Mai Bruja... doppia rottura di zebedei... e mai che si abbinino alla mia mise  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Inizio a credere che si viva proprio bene da single 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... si flirta, ci si tiene informa.. visto che si sta sempre a caccia, l'umore e' raramente nero a causa dell'omo a casa... certo mi girano per quelli a lavoro ma non si puo' mica avere tutto no?.. la casa resta pulita... il frigo pieno...


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

*Bruja..*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non è che dopo il nuovo avatar le pepette te le devi far cambiare nel modello "palmato"????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Squackkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

*lettri*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai Bruja... doppia rottura di zebedei... e mai che si abbinino alla mia mise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




Se ti sposi ti stropiccio...

una figlia c'è..la kelly te la regalo io appena vinco ..a che ti serve un uomo fisso?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

*lettri*



Lettrice ha detto:


> So belle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

cerchietti di metallo...ohhhh 

e magari anche di camoscio?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

*Micia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> cerchietti di metallo...ohhhh
> 
> e magari anche di camoscio?


SONO ARRIVATE!!!!!!

Belle loro no sono pelle e cavallino... animalisti non mi rompete le balle 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma che uomo fisso Micia... ho troppe scarpe non c'e' piu' posto nel ripostiglio


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> SONO ARRIVATE!!!!!!
> 
> Belle loro no sono pelle e cavallino... animalisti non mi rompete le balle
> 
> ...


pelle e cavallino?!!!!

mon dieu..che meraviglia!



guarda..in merito allla battuta del ripostiglio...la condivido talmente che non riesco a sorridere.


----------



## Bruja (7 Marzo 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> SONO ARRIVATE!!!!!!
> 
> Belle loro no sono pelle e cavallino... animalisti non mi rompete le balle
> 
> ...


Pazienza gli uomini ma hai anche sfrattato gli zoccoletti olandesi? Roba che la Regina si indispettisce, sei sempre in un Paese (Basso) ospite, che diamine, io li appenderei in cucina con le pentole e i mestoli!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Pazienza gli uomini ma hai anche sfrattato gli zoccoletti olandesi? Roba che la Regina si indispettisce, sei sempre in un Paese (Basso) ospite, che diamine, io li appenderei in cucina con le pentole e i mestoli!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niente zoccoli per le zoccole!!!

Nossi manco vicino alle mie pentole... ne vado troppo fiera... un uomo nel mezzo mi rovinerebbe l'immagine della mia cucina.. ammeno che' non si chiami Jamie Oliver


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Ok penso di essere seriamente malata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ne dovro' parlare col mio analista.... vado in giro per l'ufficio con le mie scarpe nuove.. la cosa preoccupante e' che non sapendo scegliere se la nera o la marron... ho la sinistra merron e la destra nera


----------



## Bruja (7 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok penso di essere seriamente malata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Già considerano gli italiani dei casinisti, se poi tu giri con una scarpa di un colore e la'tra di un altro............ guarda che quella fantasia se la poteva permettere solo Eistein, e lui si limitava ai calzini !!!
Letty bisognerà che ti dai una regolata......rischi di alimentare la maldicenza di quei "tulipani" di olandesi!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Già considerano gli italiani dei casinisti, se poi tu giri con una scarpa di un colore e la'tra di un altro............ guarda che quella fantasia se la poteva permettere solo Eistein, e lui si limitava ai calzini !!!
> Letty bisognerà che ti dai una regolata......rischi di alimentare la maldicenza di quei "tulipani" di olandesi!!
> 
> 
> ...


impossibile... va tutto in conto alla stranezza dei creativi


----------



## MariLea (7 Marzo 2007)

Buon pomeriggio a voi tutti
gran manica di sfaticati!
Io sono STANCAAAAAAAAAAA  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ormai sogno un solo lavoro: *la vedova del ricco!*
AAAAAAAAAAAAA cercasi ricco moribondo o depresso con manie suicide che voglia fare la sua ultima opera di bene prima di lasciare questa terra.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Marzo 2007)

*Mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio a voi tutti
> gran manica di sfaticati!
> Io sono STANCAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> ...


 
NO, Cara, mai contare sulla volonta' di un uomo... specie se c'e' di mezzo il suo suicidio e il tuo futuro patrimonio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chiedi certificato medico... e secondo parere sulla mortalita' edlla malattia...meglio non affidarsi al caso in certe faccende


----------



## MariLea (7 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> NO, Cara, mai contare sulla volonta' di un uomo... specie se c'e' di mezzo il suo suicidio e il tuo futuro patrimonio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti terrò presente come consulente creativa


----------



## MariLea (7 Marzo 2007)

...anche perchè sono molto disinteressata d'istinto... e poi magari mi pento! (beh non troppo però)
Figurati che nella separazione non ho neanche voluto assegno per i figli, stabilendo che ciascuno avrebbe provveduto come voleva e direttamente a loro....


----------



## La Lupa (7 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ormai sogno un solo lavoro: *la vedova del ricco!*


Bella sister!!!!

Lei di cosa si occupa signora?

Sono la vedova di un riccastro.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fichissima!!!

Oh, comunque io una volta ho letto su una carta d'identità, alla voce professione: benestante.

Ve lo giuro.


----------



## MariLea (7 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bella sister!!!!
> 
> Lei di cosa si occupa signora?
> 
> ...








   come sta? 
benestante grazie!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Marzo 2007)

*bel mestiere...*



mailea ha detto:


> come sta?
> benestante grazie!


Negli anni '70 avevano fatto un bellissimo film sull'amore nonostante tutto delle donne "Il bel mostro" con Helmut Berger e Virna Lisi (un sovradosaggio dui bellezza) e il protagonista alla domanda: "Che lavoro svolge" rispondeva:"Nessuno, Vivo di rendita"
Ah ..che sogno poter dare questa risposta...
Però ho sentito donne dire:"Se rinasco sposo uno ricco"
Ma che?!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se rinasco sono ricca io !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	















​


----------



## Bruja (7 Marzo 2007)

*Bimbe*

Lo stato di "benestante" esiste sul documento di identità................. quindinessuna meraviglia!
Bruja

x mailea
Per la faccenda del ricco, moribondo ed ammennicoli vari, tesoro non per deluderti ma dovresti metterti in fila........la lunghissima fila dell'Est   

	
	
		
		
	


	




















    (sarebbe meglio essere gnocca, faccino da madonnina, senza inibizioni e capace d'innamorarsi a comando; hai queste caratteristiche?)


----------



## MariLea (7 Marzo 2007)

*(premesso che mio marito non è ricco)*

io voglio proprio fare di mestiere la "vedova del ricco"...
ma quale moglie e moglie  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cara persichè, questa è l'unica vita di cui ho certezza
x la prossima prima vediamo come inizia  

	
	
		
		
	


	






x Bruja: quelle doti lì richiedono stomaco e gran fegato... essendone sprovvista, mi appellavo al buon cuore dei ricchi moribondi...
non le fa nessuno le opere di bene?
miiii ragazze però.. nessuna che mi dia speranze!


----------



## Bruja (8 Marzo 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> io voglio proprio fare di mestiere la "vedova del ricco"...
> ma quale moglie e moglie
> 
> 
> ...


 
Allota tesoro sei nata per soffrire......... però ogni tanto dai un colpo di coda come gli squali......aiuta!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

*FERMI TUTTI!!!!*





*C"E" IL SOLE!!!!!!*​


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)




----------



## Bruja (8 Marzo 2007)

*Ma certo!!!*

Certo che c'è il sole, oggi è la nostra festa ed il padreterno, che non è un ometto qualunque, invece della mimosa ci ha regalato la più bella "cosa gialla" che ci sia.....
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo che c'è il sole, oggi è la nostra festa ed il padreterno, che non è un ometto qualunque, invece della mimosa ci ha regalato la più bella "cosa gialla" che ci sia.....
> Bruja


Le piccole gioie della vita... c'e' una parte di quest'edificio che ha il tetto di vetro...

gente che goduria col sole


----------



## Bruja (8 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Le piccole gioie della vita... c'e' una parte di quest'edificio che ha il tetto di vetro...
> 
> gente che goduria col sole


Vedi, ogni giornata ha una piccola cosa che vale la pena di averla vissuta...........  ma dimmi un po' da quel lucernario non si potrebbe far scendere "per direttissima" l'olandesona?
No no, non oggi, è la festa della donna.............. ne parliamo domani!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedi, ogni giornata ha una piccola cosa che vale la pena di averla vissuta........... ma dimmi un po' da quel lucernario non si potrebbe far scendere "per direttissima" l'olandesona?
> No no, non oggi, è la festa della donna.............. ne parliamo domani!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Non male come idea...il tetto e' a spioventi e finisce pure sull'acqua


----------



## Bruja (8 Marzo 2007)

*Eh no allora.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non male come idea...il tetto e' a spioventi e finisce pure sull'acqua


Non va bene, l'acqua attutisce la caduta e se sa nuotare siamo punto e a capo........... e dimmi, dall'altra parte su cosa spiove il tetto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *C"E" IL SOLE!!!!!!*​


 
Due giorni di fila sarebbe stato troppo... non e' mica Natale... quindi grigio di nuovo


----------



## Lettrice (13 Marzo 2007)

Non azzardatevi a far uscire questo post dalla lista


----------



## Bruja (13 Marzo 2007)

*hihihihihihi*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non azzardatevi a far uscire questo post dalla lista


 
...........purchè esca il sole!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (13 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ...........purchè esca il sole!!
> Bruja


 
Quello c'e' 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ieri mi sono sbragata al sole col mio cane... sembravamo due licertole... specie io, con la mia lingua biforcuta


----------



## Bruja (13 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Quello c'e'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adoro chi sa farsi autocritica  

	
	
		
		
	


	




























    e detto da una brontolona è un complimento al quadrato ..........
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (16 Marzo 2007)

Che palle gente ma dove siete 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Io mi sto annoiando a lavoro ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque sappiate che vi abbandonero' per qualche giorno... Lettrice e Sbarellina vanno in Spagna!!!


----------



## La Lupa (16 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che palle gente ma dove siete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooo... vengo anch'io!!!

Dove ve ne andtae di bello? Vacaciones?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ooooo... vengo anch'io!!!
> 
> Dove ve ne andtae di bello? Vacaciones?


Madrid... peccato ho gia' invitato la baby sitter


----------



## La Lupa (16 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Madrid... peccato ho gia' invitato la baby sitter


Mai stata a Madrid.
Tra l'altro io la prossima settimana c'avrei un appartamento gratis a Fuerteventura... Madrid è comodissima....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... verrebbe benissimo....


----------



## Bruja (16 Marzo 2007)

*La Lupa*

Lettrice ha detto che va in Spagna, a Madrid............... inutile che tu faccia la "portoghesa"............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








    tanto più che viaggia con la nurse....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (16 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lettrice ha detto che va in Spagna, a Madrid............... inutile che tu faccia la "portoghesa".............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La baby sitter mi serve perche' sola non ce la faccio.... poi il lunedi' e' di lavoro... devo pur lasciare la Sbarellina in mani fidate... infatti il padre era escluso in partenza


----------



## Bruja (16 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> La baby sitter mi serve perche' sola non ce la faccio.... poi il lunedi' e' di lavoro... devo pur lasciare la Sbarellina in mani fidate... infatti il padre era escluso in partenza


Lo davo per scontato............  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2007)

*OI LUPAAAAAAAA*

quando taci mi fai preoccupà...

che stai a fa?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quando taci mi fai preoccupà...
> 
> che stai a fa?


O!
Qua sto!

... hei... psssss... ragazze.... c'è il samurai on-line...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> O!
> Qua sto!
> 
> ... hei... psssss... ragazze.... c'è il samurai on-line...


pssss...ehi...
to o' regalo...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Marzo 2007)

Miiiiiiiii.......



























































































































































   ..............


Mi metto un'attimo qua perchè sto schiattando!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















































































































   ...........................


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

miiiiiiiiiii come sei!
tu ridi a crepapelle....
e di là c'è chi soffre!


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2007)

*e se non fai la brava ...*

te ne regalo DUE!


uno in formato mignon...


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

ne voglio uno anch'io!
ufffffffffff
lo hanno avuto tutte ed io no!


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Marzo 2007)

*a mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> ne voglio uno anch'io!
> ufffffffffff
> lo hanno avuto tutte ed io no!


lo regaliamo GONFIABILE 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























mamma mia...giuro che ho le lacrime.....giuro....


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

no 

	
	
		
		
	


	




voglio quello gonfiatooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
uffffff


----------



## Bruja (21 Marzo 2007)

*Pimpe.....*

E' una cosa lunga? ......... lo chiedo in tutti i sensi!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2007)

*pimpa Bruja*

noooo... magari....
è un mignon...gonfiato...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Marzo 2007)

BACK!!!!

Son tornata... mi mancava un po' di grigiore


----------



## Bruja (22 Marzo 2007)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> BACK!!!!
> 
> Son tornata... mi mancava un po' di grigiore


Ben ritrovata "olandesina volante"   

	
	
		
		
	


	








Su su che in questi giorni abbiamo argomenti scoppiettanti............. fatti un giretto e vedrai!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ben ritrovata "olandesina volante"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho appena notato che mi sono persa il ritorno del Chen..


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2007)

*letty*

dai dai... sei in tempo.. altre tre e... poi ti proponi tu


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2007)

Oggi sto sperimentando quanto sia orrendo lavorare in un uffico nel quale le donne sono in gran maggioranza!!!!

E' un vespaio... e io odio tutto questo "bitching"... su chi ha il culo piu' grosso ecc!!!!

Non so... a me prende proprio alle balle!!!


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi sto sperimentando quanto sia orrendo lavorare in un uffico nel quale le donne sono in gran maggioranza!!!!
> 
> E' un vespaio... e io odio tutto questo "bitching"... su chi ha il culo piu' grosso ecc!!!!
> 
> Non so... a me prende proprio alle balle!!!


Sono secoli che subiamo la coercizione di essere belle, gnocche e seduttive esteticamente per l'uomo e per noi stesse in competizione, e queste cose lasciano il segno, nonostante l'intelligenza aiuti......
L'istinto di primeggiare ne dimostrare che si ha qualcosa di più bello di qualcun'altra è più forte di noi............... su questo si fondano anche i concorsi di bellezza........ la cosa più patetica e commerciale che esista.  Fare una classifica su qualcosa che ti è capitato per genetica è sostanzialmente una sciocchezza e caratterialmente una svicolata meschinella................ ma si sà il genere umano la saggezza se la deve conquistare e........ ancora non è "passata à nuttata"!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono secoli che subiamo la coercizione di essere belle, gnocche e seduttive esteticamente per l'uomo e per noi stesse in competizione, e queste cose lasciano il segno, nonostante l'intelligenza aiuti......
> L'istinto di primeggiare ne dimostrare che si ha qualcosa di più bello di qualcun'altra è più forte di noi............... su questo si fondano anche i concorsi di bellezza........ la cosa più patetica e commerciale che esista. Fare una classifica su qualcosa che ti è capitato per genetica è sostanzialmente una sciocchezza e caratterialmente una svicolata meschinella................ ma si sà il genere umano la saggezza se la deve conquistare e........ ancora non è "passata à nuttata"!!
> Bruja


Gia' ma t'immagini che rottura di santissime?

Ma poi a lavoro chi cavolo se ne frega?

Se una/o svolge il suo lavoro cosa importa se pesa 50 o 150 kg?

( tra l'atro chi sta spettegolando in questo momento non potrebbe permetterselo... tanto per fare lo stesso gioco)


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi sto sperimentando quanto sia orrendo lavorare in un uffico nel quale le donne sono in gran maggioranza!!!!
> 
> E' un vespaio... e io odio tutto questo "bitching"... *su chi ha il culo piu' grosso ecc!!!!*
> 
> Non so... a me prende proprio alle balle!!!


Tu come ti sei piazzata???


----------



## Bruja (24 Marzo 2007)

*Trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> Tu come ti sei piazzata???


 
Occhio che chi di c... ferisce di c... "morisce!!!  Statt' accuorto!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Occhio che chi di c... ferisce di c... "morisce!!! Statt' accuorto!!
> Bruja


Non ho da temere, il mio c... regge ancora bene!!!


----------



## Bruja (24 Marzo 2007)

*Trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> Non ho da temere, il mio c... regge ancora bene!!!


 
Come regge ancora bene?................ fammi capire................. non è che anche tu hai in giro foto con qualche trans???  Occhio prechè non essendo neppure portavoce di qualcuno....... sono cavoli !!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




























Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Tu come ti sei piazzata???


Ho taglia 38-40  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  ... non ti ci mettere pure tu... oggi sbrano!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2007)

*Lettrice*

Cavolo se sbrani il lunedì che facciamo a metà settimana...............????
Ma cosa succede in quel paese di tulipani?? La solita assenza di sole e presenza di rottura di palle?
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cavolo se sbrani il lunedì che facciamo a metà settimana...............????
> Ma cosa succede in quel paese di tulipani?? La solita assenza di sole e presenza di rottura di palle?
> Bruja


Non so 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Ma c'e' il sole oggi... e non mi cambia l'umore


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2007)

*Letty*

Senti, inutile che ci provi, mi sono informata, gli olandesi non li posso trasferire.......!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dai su!Non mi dire che la tua Sbarellina oggi non ha fatto nulla di divertente che ti abbia fatto sorridere almeno un po'!!

Ci sarà stato almeno un raggio di luce nella tua giornata!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2007)

BASTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


MA ne vado in vacanza!!!!!

A vita...


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> BASTAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> 
> MA ne vado in vacanza!!!!!
> ...


 
EHi ma cosa succede??


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2007)

*Lettyl*

Porca paletta, ma cos'hanno trovato una bomba nell'atrio del palazzo dove lavori o hai avuto un frontale con l'olandesona???   
Comincio a preoccuparmi.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. Se devi far fuori qualcuno ti passo qualche dritta..... ho qualche nozione di tossicologia...fammi sapere!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

*bru'*



Bruja ha detto:


> Porca paletta, ma cos'hanno trovato una bomba nell'atrio del palazzo dove lavori o hai avuto un frontale con l'olandesona???
> Comincio a preoccuparmi..........
> 
> 
> ...


 
avanti... aspetto con lettrice.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Porca paletta, ma cos'hanno trovato una bomba nell'atrio del palazzo dove lavori o hai avuto un frontale con l'olandesona???
> Comincio a preoccuparmi..........
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Micia ha detto:
			
		

> avanti... aspetto con lettrice


E poi vi lamentate se i maschietti stan alla larga dal forum!??!? Spirito di sopravvivenza fu!!


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2007)

*Trottolo*



trottolino ha detto:


> E poi vi lamentate se i maschietti stan alla larga dal forum!??!? Spirito di sopravvivenza fu!!


Sentilo lui............. la voce della reazione........!!!

Non abbiamo mica detto che propiniamo venefici a tutti, solo ai "pampini cattifi und strunz.." .. per caso ti ci riconosci???
Bruja

p.s. Per le care ragazze
Intanto, giusto per non avere difficoltà do approvvigionamento di materia prima procuratevi qualche piante..........

ACETOSA, [FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times]e' tossica soprattutto dopo la fioritura, perche' le foglie contengono la massima concentrazione di acido ossalico che puo' causare insufficienza renale. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times]ACONITO[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times]_molto pericoloso, contiene un veleno molto rapido e molto potente che agisce anche a piccolissime dosi: causa anche nell'uomo paralisi cardiaca, parestesie diffuse in tutto il corpo, vomito, diarrea, shock, depressione respiratoria. Le radici possono essere confuse con quelle del rafano._ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times]ALBICOCCO [FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times]:</B> _i nòccioli contengono glucosidi cianogenici che provocano sintomi di intossicazione di tipo neurologico con convulsioni, spasmi e difficoltà respiratorie_ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times]AZALEA: _molto pericolosa, ha effetto ritardato, contiene andromedotossina e graianotossina, causa sintomi gastroenterici_[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times]_e graianotossina, causa sintomi gastroenterici_ [/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times][FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times]*...........va beh........questa è per la lettera A.........se serve vado avanti........*[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia,Times New Roman,Times]
[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sentilo lui............. la voce della reazione........!!!
> 
> Non abbiamo mica detto che propiniamo venefici a tutti, solo ai "pampini cattifi und strunz.." .. per caso ti ci riconosci???
> Bruja
> ...


 
O come Oleandro...velenosissimo.....!!


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2007)

*Dererum*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> O come Oleandro...velenosissimo.....!!


 
Prima di arrivare alla lettera O hai voglia a piante velenose.........  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Prima di arrivare alla lettera O hai voglia a piante velenose.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O come Ortica 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ... presente!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O come Ortica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Quella però non gliela farei ingerire...ma la utilizzerei diversamente...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Quella però non gliela farei ingerire...ma la utilizzerei diversamente...


le "vie" del signore sono infinite


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

*trottolo*



trottolino ha detto:


> E poi vi lamentate se i maschietti stan alla larga dal forum!??!? Spirito di sopravvivenza fu!!


 
anzi, Don trottolo...vai a recitare le preghiere...a cuccia..non è giornata...


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2007)

*Diversamente?*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Quella però non gliela farei ingerire...ma la utilizzerei diversamente...


Utilizzo diverso????
Defecazio tormentosa con nettata dolorosa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anzi, Don trottolo...vai a recitare le preghiere...a cuccia..non è giornata...


Vedo...indi mi defilo!!


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Vedo...indi mi defilo!!


 
 prendi esempio da lui








 e combatti, non deporre le armi coraggio trottolo!


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2007)

*Micio........*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> prendi esempio da lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma poveretto prima gli diamo del don, poi pretendiamo anche il coraggio.......... un po' di carità cristiana!! Diamine....
Le scusi sa caro il nostro Don Trottolo Abbondio!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2007)

ma quale poveretto e poveretto...

Don Trottolo gli sta a meraviglia.

Badessa è un genio!


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma poveretto prima gli diamo del don, poi pretendiamo anche il coraggio.......... un po' di carità cristiana!! Diamine....
> Le scusi sa caro il nostro Don Trottolo Abbondio!!!!
> Bruja


Guarda, credo che mi si possa dir di tutto...ma del Don abbondio  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Al massimo il richiamato da micia...don Diego della Vega!!


----------



## dererumnatura (26 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Guarda, credo che mi si possa dir di tutto...ma del Don abbondio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Che te ne pare di Margarito Don...Trotten...











Va bene mi ritiro da sola....


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Marzo 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Che te ne pare di Margarito Don...Trotten...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Bruja (27 Marzo 2007)

*Don Trottolo*

Sei irriconoscente, noi ci sbattiamo per trovarti un nome che ti piaccia e tu.......... davvero una bella gratitudine.
Dove trovio tanta pazienza e tanto interesse per la tua sfera personale (quella sopra la cintura) tanto umana e diposnibie?
Anche la Badessa mi ha detto con l'occhietto bieco che  i tuoi "esercizi spirituali" sono in predicato......... fatti due conti !!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (27 Marzo 2007)

Ahhhh...C'e' proprio un bel sole quassu'...

...Sto felicemente bevendo una Fanta con ghiaccio... volevo aggiungerci un goccino di alcohol ma mi son scordata di portare in ufficio le bottigliette che ho rubato dall'hotel in Spagna...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Marzo 2007)

CHE PALLE GENTE DOVE SIETE? 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Mi annoio cosi' tanto che mi manca persino Fa... naaa non esageriamo


----------



## La Lupa (29 Marzo 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> CHE PALLE GENTE DOVE SIETE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda Leeti, di là c'è Steel se ti vuoi divertire un pò...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma mi sembra che sia un pò giù di tono...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Guarda Leeti, di là c'è Steel se ti vuoi divertire un pò...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero... ha postato una frase che non conteneva parole come Suino, puttane etc...


----------



## Bruja (29 Marzo 2007)

*Che carognette........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Vero... ha postato una frase che non conteneva parole come Suino, puttane etc...


 
Sta cominciando ad incamminarsi sulla strada per diventare "comme il faut" e voi niente........... dure e insensibili!  
Su su siate un po' farfalline, madonnine, ciccioline ...ops no no quella meglio di no!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sta cominciando ad incamminarsi sulla strada per diventare "comme il faut" e voi niente........... dure e insensibili!
> Su su siate un po' farfalline, madonnine, ciccioline ...ops no no quella meglio di no!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Dubito, ha gia' ripreso i suoi passi postando una frase da pietra miliare


----------



## Lettrice (2 Aprile 2007)

Non mi fate sparire questo Thread please


----------



## La Lupa (2 Aprile 2007)

Apparizioni....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... sparizioni....


----------



## Bruja (2 Aprile 2007)

*Ho capito*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Apparizioni....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
........forza ragazze, ho chiamato la Badessa, sono aperte le prenotazioni per il treno bianco.......... se non le troviamo a Lourdes le apparizioni.........quando mai!!!!
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (2 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ........forza ragazze, ho chiamato la Badessa, sono aperte le prenotazioni per il treno bianco.......... se non le troviamo a Lourdes le apparizioni.........quando mai!!!!
> Bruja


Senti Bru, senza offesa, ma io ultimamente ne ho avute parecchie di visioni, non ti rincresce vero se passo il giro?


----------



## MariLea (2 Aprile 2007)

ma quale treno bianco e treno bianco....
dì alla badessa che ne prenoti uno rosso... che le murate si son scocciate e vogliono fare una spedizione punitiva ad Amsterdam....


----------



## Bruja (2 Aprile 2007)

*Mah*



mailea ha detto:


> ma quale treno bianco e treno bianco....
> dì alla badessa che ne prenoti uno rosso... che le murate si son scocciate e vogliono fare una spedizione punitiva ad Amsterdam....


Una che ha le visioni come se facesse zapping, l'altra che fa i pellegrinaggi ad Amsterdam (ma che santuari ci sono? Santa Marjuana? Santa Zoccoletta Olandese? San Tulipene?)
............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Meglio che mi sto zitta..........
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (2 Aprile 2007)

non ti preoccupare...
ognuno si voterà al santo che capita... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. mica male però quelli che hai citato


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Una che ha le visioni come se facesse zapping, l'altra che fa i pellegrinaggi ad Amsterdam (ma che santuari ci sono? Santa Marjuana? Santa Zoccoletta Olandese? San Tulipene?)
> ............
> 
> 
> ...


Bhe' se scegli la Santa Marjuana giusta ci stanno anche le visioni


----------



## Bruja (3 Aprile 2007)

*Zitta tu*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' se scegli la Santa Marjuana giusta ci stanno anche le visioni


Abitatrice di luoghi di perdizione, meretricio e..............pure inondazioni .................. hihihihihih 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Abitatrice di luoghi di perdizione, meretricio e..............pure inondazioni .................. hihihihihih
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensa se lo venissero a sapere Steel e Traditorialrogo in che razza di luogo di perdizione vivo casa direbbero...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

Sono molto emozionata... sabato vado a ritirare la mia nuova bicicletta...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ve la voglio mostrare.. e' stato amore A PRIMA VISTA... ma la mia sara' gialla... e sul "cassone" avra' scritto yellow submarine 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.fietsfabriek.nl/index_eng.htm


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2007)

*la bici*

sfiziosissima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> sfiziosissima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sbarellina va in cassone con Spretzel ( il cane)... Due donne in bicicletta... per tacer del cane


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sbarellina va in cassone con Spretzel ( il cane)... Due donne in bicicletta... per tacer del cane


uno spettacolo!
ma non è che me li terrorizzi... Sbarellina e Spretzel aggrappati ai bordi del cassone con gli occhi cosi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> uno spettacolo!
> ma non è che me li terrorizzi... Sbarellina e Spretzel aggrappati ai bordi del cassone con gli occhi cosi
> 
> 
> ...


Sbarellina tanto quanto visto che ha la sua cinturina di sicurezza... e' Spretzel che ho paura di perdere per strada


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2007)

che taglia è Spretzel?


----------



## Lettrice (3 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> che taglia è Spretzel?


Taglia piccola... piu' larga che alta porella lei


----------



## MariLea (3 Aprile 2007)

na pallina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




già mi vedo la scena di voi tre in giro....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Aprile 2007)

*eh eh*


----------



## Bruja (3 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*

E meno male che stai in Olanda, se stavi in Lapponia sai che spesa la slitta con i cani!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>















pover cucciola di zia....me la sta rovinando, me la sta, la mamma...


----------



## Bruja (3 Aprile 2007)

*Stai serena*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> pover cucciola di zia....me la sta rovinando, me la sta, la mamma...


Dalle tempo di guardarsi intorno e fare qualche piano............. vedrai chi comanderà su quella bicicletta!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Aprile 2007)

*vero..*

Lettrice sul seggiolino, oppure al posto del cane


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2007)

*Bruja e Micia*

penso che finiro' al posto del cane


----------



## Bruja (4 Aprile 2007)

*Consolati*



Lettrice ha detto:


> penso che finiro' al posto del cane


Noi ti saremo sempre amiche .............fedeli!!!!  Però la vedo dura per lo shopping di scarpe...........  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

Siete tutti la su' a filosofeggiare... quindi ho deciso di riprendere il thread piu' bello del forum per raccontarvi una cosa disgustosa...

Ho la mia tazza "da trasporto" termica con tanto di coperchietto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma non la usavo da tanto.. oggi l'ho aperta x andare in riunione ( se vado con una tazza di the' sembra che non abbia intenzione di distrarmi x un the' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )... ma aveva la muffa!!!!

Che schifo ora la devo lanciare nella lavastoviglie a 70 gradi


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Siete tutti la su' a filosofeggiare... quindi ho deciso di riprendere il thread piu' bello del forum per raccontarvi una cosa disgustosa...
> 
> Ho la mia tazza "da trasporto" termica con tanto di coperchietto
> 
> ...


Io avrei offerto da bere al mio capo...quale migliore occasione


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io avrei offerto da bere al mio capo...quale migliore occasione


MAI...IL MIO CAPO E' UN FIGHO PAZZESCO 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...  e non parlo esteticamente... e' figho di testa


----------



## Nobody (12 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MAI...IL MIO CAPO E' UN FIGHO PAZZESCO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti parlavo del mio capo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




p.s.: beata te!


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> MAI...IL MIO CAPO E' UN FIGHO PAZZESCO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adesso capisco perchè vuoi fuori dalla palle l'olandesona!!  Hihihihihihi
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2007)

*ehm*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Siete tutti la su' a filosofeggiare... quindi ho deciso di riprendere il thread piu' bello del forum per raccontarvi una cosa disgustosa...
> 
> *Ho la mia tazza "da trasporto" termica con tanto di coperchietto*
> 
> ...


Appeno ho iniziato a leggere pensavo a una ..tazza ...come il vasetto per Sbarellina ..tra 12 mesi


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Adesso capisco perchè vuoi fuori dalla palle l'olandesona!! Hihihihihihi
> Bruja


No la voglio far fuori xche' e' un imbecille... comunque per capo parlo del BIG BOSS... il mega presidente intergalattico fantozziano per intenderci...

Comunque la storia me la farei tranquillamente... se non fosse sposato


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> No la voglio far fuori xche' e' un imbecille... comunque per capo parlo del BIG BOSS... il mega presidente intergalattico fantozziano per intenderci...
> 
> Comunque la storia me la farei tranquillamente... se non fosse sposato


 Non avrai la pretesa che un megaboss affascinante, con relativo potere seduttivo ...... sia anche a piede libero...........???!!! Dovrebbe essere un misogino nato..........  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non avrai la pretesa che un megaboss affascinante, con relativo potere seduttivo ...... sia anche a piede libero...........???!!! Dovrebbe essere un misogino nato..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'hai beccato in pieno  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Mi piacerebbe tanto contare le corna di quella povera donna... anche se credo che pure lui stando sempre a giro non scherzi 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bruja ti devo dire una cosa disgustosa e son sicura tu capirai il mio disgusto... la compagnia x cui lavoro e' stata recentemente acquistata da una multibrand americana... tra i primi cambiamenti c'e' stato quello dei parcheggi... piu' alto e' il livello piu' sono vicini all'entrata... ma la cosa piu' divertente e' il parcheggio di questo Big Boss... e' lastricato in marmo e ha la tettoietta... non metto faccine perche' son rimasta basita


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2007)

*....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> C'hai beccato in pieno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> C'hai beccato in pieno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io trovo la cosa lugubre........un parcheggio che sembra una tomba di famiglia!! 
Ma ci sono anche i ceri ai lati e la corona di alloro a mo' di stemma sulla tettoia e la scritta "per il Boss, l'Amministrazione pose?"?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io trovo la cosa lugubre........un parcheggio che sembra una tomba di famiglia!!
> Ma ci sono anche i ceri ai lati e la corona di alloro a mo' di stemma sulla tettoia e la scritta "per il Boss, l'Amministrazione pose?"?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io veramente mi aspettavo una vaccona in gonna striminzita come ai motor show


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io veramente mi aspettavo una vaccona in gonna striminzita come ai motor show


Mi meraviglio, se questo Boss è come dici, ti pare che si perda per una stile "velina"? Sarebbe così poco "blasé"........dovrà pure darsi un contegno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi meraviglio, se questo Boss è come dici, ti pare che si perda per una stile "velina"? Sarebbe così poco "blasé"........dovrà pure darsi un contegno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bruja sapra' pure il fatto suo ma rimane pursempre un uomo  

	
	
		
		
	


	













...ma e' un figo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bruja sapra' pure il fatto suo ma rimane pursempre un uomo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Guarda che ho capito che vorresti andare a prendere un gelato con lui-------- 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che ho capito che vorresti andare a prendere un gelato con lui--------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 









  ... mi piacerebbe una cena a sette portate +

...vi lasci intendere il +


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ... mi piacerebbe una cena a sette portate +
> 
> ...vi lasci intendere il +


Quel + si chiama "allargarsi"............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Brujaq


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quel + si chiama "allargarsi"............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O allungare i tentacoli


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*..............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> O allungare i tentacoli


Polipessa!!!
Bru'


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Oggi da impiegata modello quale sono... mi son data malata 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quindi giornata meravigliosa... mi gratto le squacquere, vado dal parrucchiere e metto su il mio film preferito 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxrfVFBZWL4

Shhh...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2007)

Giornata pesante oggi... per me povera Iena... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ragazzi qua c'e' un sole meraviglioso... mi sa che vado a cercare qualche carogna tanto per fare un break


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giornata pesante oggi... per me povera Iena...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai mai ascoltato "ballate per piccole iene" degli Afterhours? Bellissimo!!!


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Giornata pesante oggi... per me povera Iena...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma come...........sono finiti gli sciacalli???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma come...........sono finiti gli sciacalli???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basta per oggi... forse... non so magari dopo faccio un salto a leggere... lassu cos'altro mi e' stato detto 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Il fatto e' che mi diverto pure... sono un po' come Fa... attaccabrighe 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buonpomeriggio Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

*psssss.... ragazzi.....*

..... Ma ve li siete beccati Chen e Nada?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Un dialogo tra sordi!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque, c'ho ragione io. Chen è esclusivamente un provocatore.
Non glie ne frega un cazzo di tutto il resto.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ..... Ma ve li siete beccati Chen e Nada?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No oggi ero busy ora vado a controllare il dialogo tra menti elette


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2007)

*Avvertenza*

Questo post ha raggiunto la 59a pagina e quasi 600 interventi..... che si fa? Lo aggiorniamo o si va per millesimo???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo post ha raggiunto la 59a pagine e quasi 600 interventi..... che si fa? Lo aggiorniamo o si va per millesimo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il post rimane... lo difendero' a spada tratta... a costo di dover sacrificare le vite di Nada e Chen...


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2007)

*Uff*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Il post rimane... lo difendero' a spada tratta... a costo di dover sacrificare le vite di Nada e Chen...


Era solo una constatazione, mica una minaccia..... sempre guerrafondaia tu!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bruja

p.s. Non venite a cercar soldi per i fiori............... per loro solo opere di pene!  (questa non mer la perdonano, lo sò  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## La Lupa (17 Aprile 2007)

Ma... per me può andare avanti all'infinito.
Tanto è puro cazzeggio che non dura mai più di qualche post alla volta.
Non mi pare ci sia necessità di andare a cercare indietro, no?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2007)

I livelli di tristezza che stiamo raggiungendo nei post lassu'  mi fanno pensare che questo thread sia uno dei piu' interessanti


----------



## Old kyaranat (17 Aprile 2007)

...la vera tristezza è che è passata Pasqua e ora nemmeno più il "casatiello" ci possiamo mangiare...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2007)

Buongiorno gentaglia,

Il sole splende e spero che oggi sia una giornata piu' rilassata di quella di ieri... visto che ho passato due orette a litigare per telefono con un ITALIANO 'sta volta... senza generalizzare, che i milanesi non me ne vogliano, ma lui era proprio il classico milanese testa di caxxo !!!!

Comunque oggi indosso un paio di sandali Jimmy Choo.. niente puo' andar storto


----------



## Bruja (18 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Buongiorno gentaglia,
> 
> Il sole splende e spero che oggi sia una giornata piu' rilassata di quella di ieri... visto che ho passato due orette a litigare per telefono con un ITALIANO 'sta volta... senza generalizzare, che i milanesi non me ne vogliano, ma lui era proprio il classico milanese testa di caxxo !!!!
> 
> Comunque oggi indosso un paio di sandali Jimmy Choo.. niente puo' andar storto


 
Se non becchi una buca o un tombino sono certa che la tua falcata sarà strepitosa!!! (Insomma non tenere il naso per aria e guarda dove metti i piedi) 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se non becchi una buca o un tombino sono certa che la tua falcata sarà strepitosa!!! (Insomma non tenere il naso per aria e guarda dove metti i piedi)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La giornata sta gia' deviando.... nonstante i miei sandali favolosi


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La giornata sta gia' deviando.... nonstante i miei sandali favolosi


Non hai messo su le lentine giuste e hai già beccato la prima "buca" ...?


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Non hai messo su le lentine giuste e hai già beccato la prima "buca" ...?


No ho beccato uno stronzo spocchioso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2007)

*Insomma....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Buongiorno gentaglia,
> 
> Il sole splende e spero che oggi sia una giornata piu' rilassata di quella di ieri... visto che ho passato due orette a litigare per telefono con un ITALIANO 'sta volta... senza generalizzare, che i milanesi non me ne vogliano, ma lui era proprio il classico milanese testa di caxxo !!!!
> 
> Comunque oggi *indosso un paio di sandali Jimmy Choo.. niente puo' andar storto*


Non so ...ho visto i prezzi ..per me sarebbe andato storto già l'averli pagati...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2007)

*x Lettrice*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so ...ho visto i prezzi ..per me sarebbe andato storto già l'averli pagati...


Consulenza professionale.
Ho delle ballerine viola e fucsia che sono un incanto. Ma è vero che nn si usa più la borsa in tinta?
In ogni caso le viola che ho trovato sono un po' carucce (meno della metà dei tuoi sandali, però) e in pelle mentre le ballerine sono in camoscio...
Cosa dici per fare casual è meglio una borsa in pelle fucsia o una bianca (le ho già)...


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Consulenza professionale.
> Ho delle ballerine viola e fucsia che sono un incanto. Ma è vero che nn si usa più la borsa in tinta?
> In ogni caso le viola che ho trovato sono un po' carucce (meno della metà dei tuoi sandali, però) e in pelle mentre le ballerine sono in camoscio...
> Cosa dici per fare casual è meglio una borsa in pelle fucsia o una bianca (le ho già)...


Ma senti queste!!!


----------



## Lettrice (18 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Consulenza professionale.
> Ho delle ballerine viola e fucsia che sono un incanto. Ma è vero che nn si usa più la borsa in tinta?
> In ogni caso le viola che ho trovato sono un po' carucce (meno della metà dei tuoi sandali, però) e in pelle mentre le ballerine sono in camoscio...
> Cosa dici per fare casual è meglio una borsa in pelle fucsia o una bianca (le ho già)...


Credo che sia una questione di gusto. Fregatene se e' fuori moda... se a te piace abbinare scarpe e borsa vai... io trovo assolutamente adorabile chi lo fa... un GLAMOUR dei bei tempi che furono... un gusto che non conosce mode 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Io non abbino mai in nessuna occasione... anzi cerco di "scozzare" il piu' possibile borsa e scarpe 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fossi in te andrei sulla borsa bianca (che belle le borse bianche 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )... bianco e viola o fucsia... e' un abbinamento che risulta fresco e primaverile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2007)

*Attento...*



trottolino ha detto:


> Ma senti queste!!!


Non farci pensare alla cavatta salmone che ...mi ha fatto cadere un mito...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2007)

*mmm*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che sia una questione di gusto. Fregatene se e' fuori moda... se a te piace abbinare scarpe e borsa vai... io trovo assolutamente adorabile chi lo fa... un GLAMOUR dei bei tempi che furono... un gusto che non conosce mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aggiudicata la borsa bianca!!
Ho già top e maglia sovrapposta che richiamano le scarpe... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (lascio alla tua immaginazione la biancheria  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ...ma quanto sono raffinata!)
Figurati che da bambina studiavo per diventare una "signorina" per bene e distiguevo mise da mattina, pomeriggio e sera...
Poi ...è arrivato il '68 e ha scompaginato tutto...
Ma l'abbinamento dei colori mi è restato dentro...
Ho borse e scarpe di tutti colori (meno il verde e il turchese che mi fanno rabbrividire...e ingiallire il viso..ma il verde militare o bosco mi sta d'incanto)...e del viola sento la mancanza...


----------



## Bruja (18 Aprile 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non farci pensare alla cavatta salmone che ...mi ha fatto cadere un mito...


Trottolino è un sentimentale........ anche con i colori, sta consultando la rifrazione dei colori per capire come accidenti li abbiniamo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Lo sapevo che prima o poi avrei scoperto anche il suo lato "tradizionalista"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Aprile 2007)

*P/R*

Forse abbiam concetti diversi sul color "salmone"....

Io intendevo una cravatta tipo questa.... con una gradazione più vicina all'ultimo rettangolino in basso...


Ma che ve lo dico a fà... antiche!!!


----------



## Bruja (18 Aprile 2007)

*Trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> Forse abbiam concetti diversi sul color "salmone"....
> 
> Io intendevo una cravatta tipo questa.... con una gradazione più vicina all'ultimo rettangolino in basso...
> 
> ...


Io manco ho parlato, e tu subito a fare fasci e catafasci, che ti credi di essere delle "Belle Arti"?........ tsè ha parlato il vetusto salmonato!!!!
Bruja

p.s. La cravatta non è male............


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Aprile 2007)

*Aaah*



trottolino ha detto:


> Forse abbiam concetti diversi sul color "salmone"....
> 
> Io intendevo una cravatta tipo questa.... con una gradazione più vicina all'ultimo rettangolino in basso...
> 
> ...


Meglio...
Però la descrizione dell'insieme faceva Mimì metallurgico in tiro...


----------



## Bruja (19 Aprile 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meglio...
> Però la descrizione dell'insieme faceva Mimì metallurgico in tiro...


Pensavo alle espressioni di Giannini........ da schiattare!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (19 Aprile 2007)

*F.A.L.P.*

A tutti gli amici.

State fermi.
Non muovetevi.


----------



## Bruja (19 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> A tutti gli amici.
> 
> State fermi.
> Non muovetevi.


Tratteniamo anche il respiro?..... Non è che abbia una grande autonomia, sii umana  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2007)

Guardate che carina questa foto con sbarellina


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Aprile 2007)

*tenerezza...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Guardate che carina questa foto con sbarellina


Esprimi tutto il tuo spirito materno !


----------



## Bruja (19 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*

Va beh.... ma almeno lasciala sbarellare da sola !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va beh.... ma almeno lasciala sbarellare da sola !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No porella...ancora non e' autosufficiente... e se il padre continua a viziarla non lo sara' mai...

Lo uccido che dici


----------



## La Lupa (19 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tratteniamo anche il respiro?..... Non è che abbia una grande autonomia, sii umana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non lo sopporto più Bru, non lo sopporto più.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2007)

*Bruja*

Bruja sei una donna veramente affascinante... ti posso scrivere in privato? ...ma dimmi dove abiti?... ci possiamo incontrare al Pedrocchi per farci una chiaccherata sui massimi sistemi? possiamo anche avventurarci nel favoloso mondo della grammatica italiana...


----------



## Bruja (19 Aprile 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Non lo sopporto più Bru, non lo sopporto più.


Potresti tentare di ignorarlo per un po'???  E' solo una domanda...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (19 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bruja sei una donna veramente affascinante... ti posso scrivere in privato? ...ma dimmi dove abiti?... ci possiamo incontrare al Pedrocchi per farci una chiaccherata sui massimi sistemi? possiamo anche avventurarci nel favoloso mondo della grammatica italiana...


 
Serva sua siora Lettrice, ma mi 'e ciacole 'e fasso solo al  Florian..... !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (19 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Potresti tentare di ignorarlo per un po'??? E' solo una domanda......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma Bru, credo di essere una di quelli che l'hanno meno schizzato di tutti.
E se vedi non gli rispondo proprio.

Però lo trovo veramente abominevole.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Serva sua siora Lettrice, ma mi 'e ciacole 'e fasso solo al Florian..... !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruja scusa la mia ignoranza elevata alla massima potenza... ma non e' che me la traduci questa?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma Bru, credo di essere una di quelli che l'hanno meno schizzato di tutti.
> E se vedi non gli rispondo proprio.
> 
> Però lo trovo veramente abominevole.


Lupa per me c'e' di peggio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*Scherzi...*

Serva sua siora Lettrice, ma mi 'e ciacole 'e fasso solo al Florian..... !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Lettrice ha detto:


> Bruja scusa la mia ignoranza elevata alla massima potenza... ma non e' che me la traduci questa?


Scherzi, vero? Una impara l'inglese e non capisce il veneziano?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

*Eddai P/R*

E da una sarda trapiantata in Olanda passando per l'Inghilterra nun te pare de pretendere troppo??

Letty, alla fine io sarò anche quello brutto sporco cattivo ed infido ma tel chi la traduzione:

Seva sua signora Lettrice (e fin qui vabbeh...), ma io le chiacchiere le faccio solo al Florian (noto posto da ricchi ed arricchiti in piazza San Marco a Venezia)  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ps. Solo che mò Fa mi fa il geloso che non gli ho ancora tradotto la canzonetta di zorro!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*Trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> E da una sarda trapiantata in Olanda passando per l'Inghilterra nun te pare de pretendere troppo??
> 
> Letty, alla fine io sarò anche quello brutto sporco cattivo ed infido ma tel chi la traduzione:
> 
> ...


 
Hihihihihihihih!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Lettrice, il nostro Feddy ha tradotto perfettamente..... Più che per snobismo ho scelto il Florian perchè fra i vari Caffè storici italiani è ancora l'unico in cui non abbia visto giapponesi in bermuda e sandali con tracolle tecnologhiche, o turisti di varie nazionalità vestiti in tale modo da essere un attentato al paesaggio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

Porco dito..sono le 9.00am...sono solo al secondo caffe' e gia' m'avete rovinata 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P/R...scusa prometto che prendero' lezioni di veneziano appena possibile 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Feddy... grazie caro... poi tranquillo con gli elementi che girano in questo forum hai perso il trono del brutto e cattivo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bruja... senti ci vediamo al "Cinghiale bianco" a Fi x una bella pappata di fagioli all'uccelletto e salsicce 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... tanto a me i posti raffinati urtano


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Porco dito..sono le 9.00am...sono solo al secondo caffe' e gia' m'avete rovinata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vada per il Cinghiale bianco", ma guarda che non si tratta di raffinatezza, è solo che ultimamente, nonostante la pubblicità battente, nei mesi caldi mi becco di quelle zaffate da ascelle felpate e da piedi che non capiscono che con i sandali dovrebbero avere una igiene più frequente..........e non voglio parlare di sandali con calzini spesso non freschi di bucato......  In certi ambienti è meno facile avere incontri ravvicinati del genere. 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2007)

*..e poi...*

Il Florian è bellissimo e su piazza San Marco ...
...va be' che Lettrice vive nella Venezia del nord ...ma Venezia è Venezia...e il Florian e il Florian...vale la pena di saltare un paio di pasti per un aperitivo lì (non perché siano particolarmente abbondanti i salatini, ma per il costo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ..riesce a essere caro anche rispetto gli altri locali di Venezia 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   )


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il Florian è bellissimo e su piazza San Marco ...
> ...va be' che Lettrice vive nella Venezia del nord ...ma Venezia è Venezia...e il Florian e il Florian...vale la pena di saltare un paio di pasti per un aperitivo lì (non perché siano particolarmente abbondanti i salatini, ma per il costo
> 
> 
> ...


D'altronde "l'antiquariato autentico" ha un costo di gestione...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> D'altronde "l'antiquariato autentico" ha un costo di gestione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma anche il cibo e' d'antiquariato?


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche il cibo e' d'antiquariato?


Anche fosse è meglio di quella roba che si mangia in Olanda!!!
Tsè!!!
Bruja

p.s. Oggi ho mangiato un ottimo risotto alle ortiche..........dici che potrebbe passare per una forma velata di cannibalismo?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

*Bruja*

Bruja ti trovo assente... stai smessaggiando col chen?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bruja ti trovo assente... stai smessaggiando col chen?


Era a prenderci un thè insieme!! Me l'ha comunicato ora l'intelligence del *F.A.L.P. !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Era a prenderci un thè insieme!! Me l'ha comunicato ora l'intelligence del *F.A.L.P. !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mammina bella


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*????*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bruja ti trovo assente... stai smessaggiando col chen?


Guarda che io ormai sono una brava "housewife" non disperata ma indarrafata.... qualche volta
Stai attenta che non ti appioppi una delle mie lettere con carta a mano, scritta con cannuccia e pennino, inchiostro blu reale e siogillata con ceralacca rossa o verde, nastrino e sigillo con le iniziali......... roba che le poste olendesi restano di stucco!! 
Tsè, smessaggiando... dice lei!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che io ormai sono una brava "housewife" non disperata ma indarrafata.... qualche volta
> Stai attenta che non ti appioppi una delle mie lettere con carta a mano, scritta con cannuccia e pennino, inchiostro blu reale e siogillata con ceralacca rossa o verde, nastrino e sigillo con le iniziali......... roba che le poste olendesi restano di stucco!!
> Tsè, smessaggiando... dice lei!!!!
> 
> ...


Confessa... e' amore, vero?


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> mammina bella


Tu già sei una personcina che travisa le informazioni, se poi ascolti quelle di Trottolino, sei alla frutta... lui non pensa solo male, lui è di quelli che crede che con la calunnia, insistendo insistendo, qualcosa resti .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Stasera insisterò particolarmante con la mia solita preghierina della sera: "Signore dammi il senso del ridicolo, tutto il resto me lo hai dato in abbondanza..." (liberamente tratto da San Tommaso Moro).
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (20 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu già sei una personcina che travisa le informazioni, se poi ascolti quelle di Trottolino, sei alla frutta... lui non pensa solo male, lui è di quelli che crede che con la calunnia, insistendo insistendo, qualcosa resti ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suvvia Bruja... non se la prenda... mai oserei mettere in dubbio la sua parola 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si scherzava.. oggi si stava un po' a cazzeggio e ci siamo fatti scappare la mano...


----------



## Bruja (20 Aprile 2007)

*???*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Suvvia Bruja... non se la prenda... mai oserei mettere in dubbio la sua parola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scappare la mano? Ma siete  arrivati alle clavicole ormai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2007)

*Bruja*

però s'era capito subito che questo è pazzo          

	
	
		
		
	


	




                    di te!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*veramente*



mailea ha detto:


> però s'era capito subito che questo è pazzo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...anche senza di lei


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2007)

*Bruja*

Ma che gli fai agli uomini???!?!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tu si che sai prenderli....per il cervello!!!


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2007)

*????*

Ma sentili!!!  Associazione a delinquere di stampo conversativo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2007)

*Bruja*

Ma un altro cosi' dove lo trovi? Son sicura che rutta cultura 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Buon giorno Bruja,

oggi mi son svegliata piu' cazzona del solito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*Letti*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma un altro cosi' dove lo trovi? Son sicura che rutta cultura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei una bomba!
Come puoi non avere difficoltà con gli uomini ...la figura degli arguti la vogliono fare loro


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma un altro cosi' dove lo trovi? Son sicura che rutta cultura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me ne sono accorta......... all'anima del buongiorno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Comunque quel "rutta cultura" è sublime!! Lo tengo da parte !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2007)

*Vero...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei una bomba!
> Come puoi non avere difficoltà con gli uomini ...la figura degli arguti la vogliono fare loro


A volte è meglio sembrare tarde, ci trovano più riposanti e gestibili...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Sono così teneri che neppure se ne accorgono, piccolini loro...!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*Eh?*



Bruja ha detto:


> A volte è meglio sembrare tarde, ci trovano più riposanti e gestibili...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Come ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma dici sul serio? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Come vado ?


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2007)

sei veramente sulla buona strada persichè!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*Eh*



mailea ha detto:


> sei veramente sulla buona strada persichè!!!!


..sulla strada buona per cosa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ? Dove devo andare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Ma emoticon con l'aria affascinante e le ciglia che sbattono non ce ne sono? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ah e ...un'aria nobile


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..sulla strada buona per cosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per la... tarda, riposante e gestibile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e proprio questo emoticon che avevi usato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vedi le cigliette che sbattono 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e lo sguardo sperduto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  bisognoso di protezione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  irresistibile!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2007)

*invece...*



mailea ha detto:


> per la... tarda, riposante e gestibile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loro....


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *A volte è meglio sembrare tarde,* ci trovano più riposanti e gestibili...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce ne accorgiamo, ce ne accorgiamo...ma non vogliamo privarvi del farvi sentire voi stesse!!


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ce ne accorgiamo, ce ne accorgiamo...ma non vogliamo privarvi del farvi sentire voi stesse!!


..raramente.. quasi mai..


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2007)

*Toh....*



trottolino ha detto:


> Ce ne accorgiamo, ce ne accorgiamo...ma non vogliamo privarvi del farvi sentire voi stesse!!


E' stupendo vedere che avete tutta questa generosità che non potete permettervi, ma come si dice, quando anche le pulci hanno la tosse, le si lasciano tossire...





  Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2007)

Allora oggi sono andata a Rotterdam a fare shopping... e ho visto il tipo di donna di cui parlate... la si riconosce subito dalla mise ROSA CONFETTO.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...bioda fintissima... rossetto rosa...'nzomma na ciofeca con le gambe... anche sbarellina nel suo nuovo passeggino Hawaii, s'e' sporta di lato a farsi una vomitatina... sentire i discorsi assolutamente inutili su tonalita' di rosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... m'ha fatto venire uno sfogo sulla schiena... intanto stava accompagnato a un tizio alla Mc Steamy di grace's anatomy... spero che vista la scelta della compagna sia un idiota... spero


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora oggi sono andata a Rotterdam a fare shopping... e ho visto il tipo di donna di cui parlate... la si riconosce subito dalla mise ROSA CONFETTO..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
























e con quella di coloro che "ruttano cultura" oggi sto apposto !


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora oggi sono andata a Rotterdam a fare shopping... e ho visto il tipo di donna di cui parlate... la si riconosce subito dalla mise ROSA CONFETTO..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che vi siete comprate a Rotterdam.. dicci..dicci ruttatrice di eleganza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma il rosa... manco a sbarellina?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> che vi siete comprate a Rotterdam.. dicci..dicci ruttatrice di eleganza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il rosa per sbarellina solo abbinato al verde militare... e' meno drammatico 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senti il fatto e' che la compagnia x cui lavoro regala ai dipendenti 600 euro in buoni da spendere nei nostri (loro) negozi ogni 6 mesi... siccome in genere la roba mi fa un po' cacare e costa pure (dai giacchetta per sbarella 60 euro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )... scelgo rotterdam perche' ha il piu' vasto assortimento 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .... ma sudo per spenderli e in genere ci faccio regali


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Il rosa per sbarellina solo abbinato al verde militare... e' meno drammatico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ti smentisci mai, la roba è appena masticabile e tu la "ricicli" in prima battutra facendo regali.... non male!!  Sei unica..... d'altronde non è che l'Olanda tutta rutti eleganza  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2007)

io suderei molto meno a spenderli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e poi la passeggiatina fuori città... che bello!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

ruttare eleganza sarebbe gia' troppo... ma almeno una puzzetta di buon gusto sarebbe sufficente!!!!

L'altro giorno un specie di collega... che gia' devo dire  madre natura non e' stata proprio clemente con lei... in piu' non fa una mazza d'esercizio... e' magrissima di busto poi cia' panza e culo una cosa abominevole...  usa pantaloni tipo capri 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... e stivali da cowboy 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... comunque arriva a lavoro con questa sorta di zoccolo di gomma roba per lavorare in giardino o i medici e le infermiere usano qualcosa di simile... comunque i suoi erano rosa logicamente...  tutte che si misuravano questi zoccoli per apprezzarne la comodita'... che ci credo siano comodi... mi fa "provali" o risposto che se avessi messo una cosa simile i miei piedi si sarebbero auto-amputati all'istante!! Ma anche i gay del piano sono stati veramente inclementi a rispetto degli zoccoli


----------



## Bruja (22 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*

Sei inclemente con le colleghe, povera quella donna, che poteva mettersi con quel lardo che deve portarsi come bagaglio appresso?  E poi non sai che mettere scarpe orrende evita di puntare l'attenzione sui piedi che potrebbero essere pure peggio??  
Bisognerà che ti dia quaklche lezione di malizia al curaro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora oggi sono andata a Rotterdam a fare shopping... e ho visto il tipo di donna di cui parlate... la si riconosce subito dalla mise ROSA CONFETTO..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ieri ho accompagnato le figlie a fare shopping...avevano bisogno della carta di credito al seguito!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chissà perchè han detto che preferiscono andarci con me che con loro madre!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ps. è incredibile come fan presto a spenderne!! E anche una maglietta di pinco palla costa na cifra...miiiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*non offenderti*



trottolino ha detto:


> Ieri ho accompagnato le figlie a fare shopping...avevano bisogno della carta di credito al seguito!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che le tue figlie sono innamorate di te e vogliono sentirti dire che sono carine da te ...non lo hai ancora capito solo tu ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E non ti offendere, stavo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  lta!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

A giugno vado a "casa" in Sardegna per batezzare sbarella... guardate che vestitino di battesiomo le ho comprato... lo so ma a me i classici vestiti da battesimo mi fanno un po' cacare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*Che carino!!!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A giugno vado a "casa" in Sardegna per batezzare sbarella... guardate che vestitino di battesiomo le ho comprato... lo so ma a me i classici vestiti da battesimo mi fanno un po' cacare


Però mia figlia impazziva (e ancora adesso è contentissima di averli avuti) per i classici vestitini di picché con il nido d'ape e i fiorellini applicati. Lei li chiamava "da principessa" ...era una delizia!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però mia figlia impazziva (e ancora adesso è contentissima di averli avuti) per i classici vestitini di picché con il nido d'ape e i fiorellini applicati. Lei li chiamava "da principessa" ...era una delizia!


Lo so ma poi quando le rimetto i vestiti da principessa? Mai perche' e' sempre sporca 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Quando avra' facolta' di scelta potra' anche sceglire di vestirsi di rosa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ora puo' solo subire le mie scelte... poi a 13 mesi credo che poco le interessi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*Infatti*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so ma poi quando le rimetto i vestiti da principessa? Mai perche' e' sempre sporca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mia figlia era sempre in tuta, perché fosse libera di sporcarsi, e solo ogni tanto le mettevo vestitini, ma* le interessavano solo dai tre anni*...
Ora...fa lo stesso: abitualmente jeans e maglietta, ma quando mette i vestiti ....sono strepitosi...


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A giugno vado a "casa" in Sardegna per batezzare sbarella... guardate che vestitino di battesiomo le ho comprato... lo so ma a me i classici vestiti da battesimo mi fanno un po' cacare


 
ma è bellissimo!

Voglio una sbarellina, l'ho sempre voluta..e sempre la vorro'...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma è bellissimo!
> 
> Voglio una sbarellina, l'ho sempre voluta..e sempre la vorro'...


io volevo un maschietto... mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto diventasse pilota di formula1


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> io volevo un maschietto... mi sarebbe tanto piaciuto diventasse pilota di formula1


 

rokkettaro e di formula uno allora... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





garantito che ti saresti ritrovato uno che  avrebbe detestato le automobili e amante della  musica sinfonica


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mia figlia era sempre in tuta, perché fosse libera di sporcarsi, e solo ogni tanto le mettevo vestitini, ma* le interessavano solo dai tre anni*...
> Ora...fa lo stesso: abitualmente jeans e maglietta, ma quando mette i vestiti ....sono strepitosi...


gia' a 3 anni inizia la fase principessa... si vedra'... magari amera' il rosa... comunque quando era piccola la mia famiglia non aveva tanti soldi... quindi avevo un solo vestito della domenica... fatto da mia zia... quasi tutti gli altri miei vestiti erano stati delle mie sorelle... non c'e' da sorprendersi se ora esagero un po'


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> rokkettaro e di formula uno allora...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo so... tremendo... sarei morta...


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che le tue figlie sono innamorate di te e vogliono sentirti dire che sono carine da te ...non lo hai ancora capito solo tu !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naaaa..nun me offendo...che siano innamorate del papi è normale no?!?? Specie se sruffianandolo un pò...sgancia di più!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma stavolta ti garantisco nessuna sfilata per farsi ammirare, chiuse nello spogliatotio (c'era anche una loro amica)...io ho visto la roba solo sul bancone due secondi prima di passare la carta di credito alla cassiera!!


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A giugno vado a "casa" in Sardegna per batezzare sbarella... guardate che vestitino di battesiomo le ho comprato... lo so ma a me i classici vestiti da battesimo mi fanno un po' cacare


che chiccheria!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(che non cresca troppo in questi due mesi... non le dovesse venire più il vestitino..)


----------



## Bruja (22 Aprile 2007)

*Trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> naaaa..nun me offendo...che siano innamorate del papi è normale no?!?? Specie se sruffianandolo un pò...sgancia di più!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cosa volevi fare, controllare le prove nel camerino?... Feddy rassegnati un papy è un ufficiale pagatore a vita!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Però quando ti guiardano grate e ti dicono grazie, sei il migliore papà del mondo tu...... devi cambiarti l'intimo appena a casa!





  Bruja


----------



## Bruja (22 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*

Allegra la vestina per il battesimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....... ma dimmi un po', sò che non sei una spilorcia, ma non è che casualmente hai pensato che con un'aggiunta in fondo, 
hai pronta la divisa per il College? 





















Vi voglio bene..... ma a quella bimba fra qualche anno dovrò fare un discorsetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

Sapete che mi sa che questo thread ha seccato tutti con 680 interventi inutili?... che si stappi lo spumantino avanzato da fine anno!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

































PS: il mio era il 681esimo


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sapete che mi sa che questo thread ha seccato tutti con 680 interventi inutili?... che si stappi lo spumantino avanzato da fine anno!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vabbè che spendi tutto per vestirti figlietta cara...
ma lo spumantino di fine anno a noi NO!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> vabbè che spendi tutto per vestirti figlietta cara...
> ma lo spumantino di fine anno a noi NO!


Bho' era un'idea 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

l'idea è ottima, ma anzicchè gli avanzi di fine anno...
stappiamo dell'ottimo spumante fornito dalla cantina della badessa che è una vera intenditrice


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> l'idea è ottima, ma anzicchè gli avanzi di fine anno...
> stappiamo dell'ottimo spumante fornito dalla cantina della badessa che è una vera intenditrice


bello frizzantino? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

































Ci sta ci corroda lo stomaco


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> l'idea è ottima, ma anzicchè gli avanzi di fine anno...
> stappiamo dell'ottimo spumante fornito dalla cantina della badessa che è una vera intenditrice


 
Mmmm....con due schegge di parmigiano...


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mmmm....con due schegge di parmigiano...


ma si allarghiamoci pure........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2007)

*al momento*

sto mangiando gelato al cioccolato e caffè...non mi va lo spumante...


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> sto mangiando gelato al cioccolato e caffè...non mi va lo spumante...


 









  non puoi...tu sei sempre la solita...e la torta al cioccolato...e il gelato al cioccolato...e il lesso a mezzogiorno col sugo...ma non puoi tentarci con le tue leccornie 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   chi ci entra poi nel vestito rosso che ho appena comprato??


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non puoi...tu sei sempre la solita...e la torta al cioccolato...e il gelato al cioccolato...e il lesso a mezzogiorno col sugo...ma non puoi tentarci con le tue leccornie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Qua non e' questione di vestito rosso... e' questione di fame causa mancanza di materia prima tipo bove senzamalattie per il bollito!!!

Questo e' un forum sul tradimento... che si parli di corna non di cosa serie come un bollito col sugo


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Mmmm....con due schegge di parmigiano...


...con sopra due gocce di aceto  balsamico tradizionale!!


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> ...con sopra due gocce di aceto balsamico tradizionale!!


quanto mi piace quest'uomo!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> quanto mi piace quest'uomo!









E me lo dici con quei due fanali blu sgranati così???


----------



## MariLea (22 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> E me lo dici con quei due fanali blu sgranati così???








 così va meglio


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> così va meglio


Okkkeyyy!! Vaaaaabbeneeeeee!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Entiendido!


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Compagnia a perdere...*

Quando avrete finito la vostra fiera enogastronomica informatemi che vi faccio iniziare gli esercizi spirituali col digiuno ed il silenzio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buon Dio è vero che la penitenza avvicina a te, ma non ti sembra di esagerare nell'affibbiarmi questa combriccola??? Comunque sia fatta la Tua
volontà!!!
Badessa



p.s. Tre Pater, Ave e Gloria per tutti.....


----------



## MariLea (23 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando avrete finito la vostra fiera enogastronomica informatemi che vi faccio iniziare gli esercizi spirituali col digiuno ed il silenzio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*La buona novella...*

Nuntio vobis gaudium magnum.....Fedifrago, Feddy per gli amici è tornato fra noi.......... ed era ora, quel Trottolino era simpatico ma gli andava proprio "stretto"  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quando avrete finito la vostra fiera enogastronomica informatemi che vi faccio iniziare gli esercizi spirituali col digiuno ed il silenzio...
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2007)

*...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> mailea ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Beh, da buon feddy....hai foto indirizzo e il numero di 'sta Gloria?!?!?
> ...


----------



## MariLea (23 Aprile 2007)

*GAUDIUM MAGNUM !!!*

il ritorno del feddyol prodigo...


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Come no...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> mailea ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Beh, da buon feddy....hai foto indirizzo e il numero di 'sta Gloria?!?!?
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2007)

*ma...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Fedifrago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Allora, Via Vitruvio 15, citofonare Gloria, massaggi personalizzati, serietà, distinzione e ambiente discreto.
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fedifrago ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Allora, Via Vitruvio 15, citofonare Gloria, massaggi personalizzati, serietà, distinzione e ambiente discreto.
> ...


----------



## MariLea (23 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...come hai avuto l'indirizzo della bionda raffinata di Nada ?
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no... era la 63 di chen... glielo ha scritto in privato....
> ...


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Ecco....*



mailea ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no... era la 63 di chen... glielo ha scritto in privato....
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2007)

Ciao Bruja,

come stai... ho cercato di scriverti diverse volte... ma poi m'e' preso come un nodo alla milza e ho cancellato tutto!! Sento il bisogno di parlare con te ed esternarti i miei pensieri piu' segreti... ti prego ascoltami... ieri sono stato con la 67esima... e la settima volta sul frullatore non e' stato bello cme un tempo... la mia mente era altrove!!! Ti prego incontriamoci...


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ciao Bruja,
> 
> come stai... ho cercato di scriverti diverse volte... ma poi m'e' preso come un nodo alla milza e ho cancellato tutto!! Sento il bisogno di parlare con te ed esternarti i miei pensieri piu' segreti... ti prego ascoltami... ieri sono stato con la 67esima... e la settima volta sul frullatore non e' stato bello cme un tempo... la mia mente era altrove!!! Ti prego incontriamoci...


 
Ricevo nel mio studio in mezzo al Lago previo appuntamento dalle 14 alle 19 dal lunedì al venerdì. Segnalare se si preferiscono tarocchi piacentini, milanesi, napoletani, marsigliesi o egiziani, per la chiromanzia portare la mano sinistra ben lavata, mentre per le foto Kirlian lavarle tutte e due (vedi esempio)..... non sono attrezzata per foto a grandezza persona.
Bruja

p.s. Non faccio fattura, portare contanti!!!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ricevo nel mio studio in mezzo al Lago previo appuntamento dalle 14 alle 19 dal lunedì al venerdì. Segnalare se si preferiscono tarocchi piacentini, milanesi, napoletani, marsigliesi o egiziani, per la chiromanzia portare la mano sinistra ben lavata, mentre per le foto Kirlian lavarle tutte e due (vedi esempio)..... non sono attrezzata per foto a grandezza persona.
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Non faccio fattura, portare contanti!!!


prorpio in nero... ma ti consulti anche con Vanna Marchi e il Maestro du Nascimiento? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si possono avere referenze?


----------



## Bruja (23 Aprile 2007)

*Scherzi!!!!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> prorpio in nero... ma ti consulti anche con Vanna Marchi e il Maestro du Nascimiento?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lettrice ha detto:
> 
> 
> > prorpio in nero... ma ti consulti anche con Vanna Marchi e il Maestro du Nascimiento?
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

Ragazze!!! Porco giuda!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Cuorna e bicuorna.... ma non lo sapete che è nero quello????

Non avete idea, non avete!

Toccate toccate, mannaggia....


----------



## MariLea (23 Aprile 2007)

davvero.. come lo sai?


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> davvero.. come lo sai?


'Un te lo posso dì!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però fidati.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque, cari miei, mi sto controcendo dalle risate, se vi può far piacere.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> 'Un te lo posso dì!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


famme ride pure a me...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> famme ride pure a me...


E ma... gioia.... basta che leggi il deficiente di là...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Aprile 2007)

mi ammorba.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2007)

Ok magari e' un po' fulminato... ma non e' tutto sto coglione che dite... se qualcuno mi va sulle balle lo ignoro... ma "agire come un branco" e' molto peggio che fare il sapientino... forse e' un po' un disadattato ma chi non lo e'? Io lo sono e quasi me ne vanto... intanto ha palle per ripresentarsi tutti i giorni... poi guardate che se non si sa dove cercare e hai voglia di cercare!!!

E non lo difendo perche' oggi c'ho dialogato... tra l'altro un discorso piu' interessante che piangersi le corna date e/o ricevute... Io sono ignorante... e' solo una questione di ragionamento!!!!

Lettrice va in sciopero


----------



## Bruja (24 Aprile 2007)

*A proposito*

Nonc'entra niente ma fa lo stesso.....  prova a sostituire il tuo thè verde con quello rosso!!!
Si chiama appunto thè rosso o Rooibos Tea, caffeina molto bassa: 0,054%, elevato polifenoli antiossidanti e pochi tannini. Quindi senza retrogusto amaro, da consumare anche senza zucchero.  (personalmente preferisco la marca Aboca)
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok magari e' un po' fulminato... ma non e' tutto sto coglione che dite... se qualcuno mi va sulle balle lo ignoro... *ma "agire come un branco" e' molto peggio che fare il sapientino..*. forse e' un po' un disadattato ma chi non lo e'? Io lo sono e quasi me ne vanto... intanto ha palle per ripresentarsi tutti i giorni... poi guardate che se non si sa dove cercare e hai voglia di cercare!!!
> 
> E non lo difendo perche' oggi c'ho dialogato... tra l'altro un discorso piu' interessante che piangersi le corna date e/o ricevute... Io sono ignorante... e' solo una questione di ragionamento!!!!
> 
> Lettrice va in sciopero


A me ha sempre spaventato questa cosa qua. Chen è senza dubbio _atipico_. Nel modo di esprimersi, nel relazionarsi. A volte è fortemente sgradevole. Ma è sicuramente intelligente. Alcuni spunti poi sono davvero interessanti. Chi non lo sopporta, potrebbe ignorarlo. 
Ma una cosa mi colpisce. Fortemente. Andare a segno su chi parla con lui. Questa è la vera logica del branco. Non emarginare uno diverso, ma chi parla col diverso. E qualcuno, che tra l'altro ho imparato a stimare, *abbocca* a questa logica.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nonc'entra niente ma fa lo stesso..... prova a sostituire il tuo thè verde con quello rosso!!!
> Si chiama appunto thè rosso o Rooibos Tea, caffeina molto bassa: 0,054%, elevato polifenoli antiossidanti e pochi tannini. Quindi senza retrogusto amaro, da consumare anche senza zucchero. (personalmente preferisco la marca Aboca)
> Bruja


A me piace


----------



## La Lupa (24 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me ha sempre spaventato questa cosa qua. Chen è senza dubbio _atipico_. Nel modo di esprimersi, nel relazionarsi. A volte è fortemente sgradevole. Ma è sicuramente intelligente...


Ma tu lo pensi davvero Moltimò?

Sarà che io proprio non riesco a leggerlo... le prime volte ci provavo anche, ma trovo che scriva in maniera proprio sgradevole.
E anche i contenuti... ragazzi, a parte eventuali discussioni di fisica quantistica che mi trovano totalmente ignorante e che se ne volessi sapere qualcosa andrei ad informarmi altrove... ma pensa di aver a che fare con gente uscita dall'uovo di pasqua?

No, perchè, non è che io non sappia scrivere e non sappia pensare.
Solo che non lo devo dimostrare o sottolineare ogni volta.
Se proprio ci tenesse, si andasse a leggere quello che ognuno di noi ha scritto e come lo ha scritto "prima della sua venuta".

E poi, sostanzialmente, potrebbe pure essere un genio di proporzioni mai viste, ma per quanto mi riguarda, la maleducazione di cui ha dato prova è sufficiente a farmi saltare a piè pari i suoi interventi.

Detto ciò, che è già molto per un soggetto simile, il discorso del branco invece non l'ho capito.

Io, per esempio, faccio branco.
Sempre e comunque nella mia vita.

E poi gioco un sacco.

E per giocare bisogna essere bambini.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma tu lo pensi davvero Moltimò?
> 
> Sarà che io proprio non riesco a leggerlo... le prime volte ci provavo anche, ma trovo che scriva in maniera proprio sgradevole.
> E anche i contenuti... ragazzi, a parte eventuali discussioni di fisica quantistica che mi trovano totalmente ignorante e che se ne volessi sapere qualcosa andrei ad informarmi altrove... ma pensa di aver a che fare con gente uscita dall'uovo di pasqua?
> ...


Aho' lupa il mondo è bello perchè è vario. Io branco proprio non riesco a farlo. Ma gioco lo stesso, e pure tanto.
Su Chen non voglio proseguire...odio parlare di terzi. Ho già detto troppo. Solo una cosa ripeto...ognuno si forma un'opinione. Ma pizzicare chi parla con chi ti sta sulle palle, solo perchè quello ti sta sulle palle...no. E' sleale. Chiaro che non mi riferisco a te.


----------



## La Lupa (24 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Aho' lupa il mondo è bello perchè è vario. Io branco proprio non riesco a farlo. Ma gioco lo stesso, e pure tanto.
> Su Chen non voglio proseguire...odio parlare di terzi. Ho già detto troppo. Solo una cosa ripeto...ognuno si forma un'opinione. Ma pizzicare chi parla con chi ti sta sulle palle, solo perchè quello ti sta sulle palle...no. E' sleale. Chiaro che non mi riferisco a te.


A, questo non lo so.
Cioè, voglio dire, non ho letto... oggi c'ho da fare (cose da pazzi!) e non mi sono accorta...

No, certo, anche io mica te lo meno perchè fate pucci-pucci... cazzi tuoi, se ci sballi... a proposito, quando scoprirai in che Istituto lo trattengono fammelo sapere che gli mando una scatola di biglie colorate.


E' più forte di me... abbi pazienza...


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A, questo non lo so.
> Cioè, voglio dire, non ho letto... oggi c'ho da fare (cose da pazzi!) e non mi sono accorta...
> 
> No, certo, anche io mica te lo meno perchè fate pucci-pucci... cazzi tuoi, se ci sballi... a proposito, quando scoprirai in che Istituto lo trattengono fammelo sapere che gli mando una scatola di biglie colorate.
> ...


ahahahahahahahahah...che canini


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2007)

*Credo*



moltimodi ha detto:


> A me ha sempre spaventato questa cosa qua. Chen è senza dubbio _atipico_. Nel modo di esprimersi, nel relazionarsi. A volte è fortemente sgradevole. Ma è sicuramente intelligente. Alcuni spunti poi sono davvero interessanti. Chi non lo sopporta, potrebbe ignorarlo.
> *Ma una cosa mi colpisce. Fortemente. Andare a segno su chi parla con lui. Questa è la vera logica del branco. Non emarginare uno diverso, ma chi parla col diverso. E qualcuno, che tra l'altro ho imparato a stimare, abbocca a questa logica*.


Penso che il suo scopo sia questo: osservare le reazioni di una comunità virtuale...
Lupa è da branco...tu e Letti individualisti ...io ...beh decidete voi...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Penso che il suo scopo sia questo: osservare le reazioni di una comunità virtuale...
> Lupa è da branco...tu e Letti individualisti ...io ...beh decidete voi...


per te cara c'ho l'ambulanza pronotata


----------



## La Lupa (24 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Penso che il suo scopo sia questo: osservare le reazioni di una comunità virtuale...


Non credo.

Credo che il suo scopo sia quello di piacere.
Ma non sa come si fa e allora si incazza e diventa cattivo.

Quello che hai detto tu sono convinta che sia lo scopo di chi ci tiene in vita. Da non escludere che Chen sia un "prodotto" inserito appositamente nel forum... anzi.. a proposito...


*Vorrei salutare quel team di alieni che ci mantiene qua sopra per studiarci!*
*Ciao ciao   

	
	
		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2007)

*A sto punto...*

...aspetto l'arrivo di Neo ...al più presto


----------



## La Lupa (24 Aprile 2007)

Ah Ah Ah... l'importante è saper cogliere il meglio...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Aprile 2007)

Mi sembra piu' attinente

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzts-sspY3U


----------



## Bruja (24 Aprile 2007)

*Ragazze....*

Rileggevo un passo di un libro di Papini e mi sono inchiodata qui:
"Leggendo un trattato di malattie mentali quello che più stupisce è di trovarvi i ritratti morali dei nostri migliori amici..."!
Poi ho cominciato a riflettere; cavolo è vero, di alcuni potrei dire che avrebbero bisogno di una terapia di sostegno pesante!!! 
Va beh vi ho rese partecipi.... potete anche mandarmi dove vi pare!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (24 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rileggevo un passo di un libro di Papini e mi sono inchiodata qui:
> "Leggendo un trattato di malattie mentali quello che più stupisce è di trovarvi i ritratti morali dei nostri migliori amici..."!
> Poi ho cominciato a riflettere; cavolo è vero, *di alcuni potrei dire che avrebbero bisogno di una terapia di sostegno pesante!!!*
> Va beh vi ho rese partecipi.... potete anche mandarmi dove vi pare!!
> ...


Io posso dirlo per il 100% dei miei.
Includerei un buon numero di stretti famigliari, me stessa e ovviamente, il mio fidanzato.

Ma almeno, siamo simpaticissimi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2007)

*...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Rileggevo un passo di un libro di Papini e mi sono inchiodata qui:
> "*Leggendo un trattato di malattie mentali quello che più stupisce è di trovarvi i ritratti morali dei nostri migliori amici..."!*
> Poi ho cominciato a riflettere; cavolo è vero, di alcuni potrei dire che avrebbero bisogno di una terapia di sostegno pesante!!!
> Va beh vi ho rese partecipi.... potete anche mandarmi dove vi pare!!
> ...


...il guaio è quando troviamo i nostri tratti...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2007)

da mo' che  dico di voler  un sostegno...


----------



## La Lupa (24 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> da mo' che dico di voler un sostegno...


A me per il bombarolo mi danno l'accompagnamento...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A me per il bombarolo mi danno l'accompagnamento...





























ho davanti a me la legge quadro 104


----------



## Bruja (24 Aprile 2007)

*E va beh.....*

Fra un po' l'accompagnamento me lo daranno per assisterMI autonomamente!!! Chi dovesse assistermi potrebbe chiedere l'invalidità schok psicologico.... sto cominciando a parlare alle piante.... almeno non rispondono con delle caxxate... assumono un silenzio così dignitoso ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2007)

*e.....*



Bruja ha detto:


> Fra un po' l'accompagnamento me lo daranno per assisterMI autonomamente!!! Chi dovesse assistermi potrebbe chiedere l'invalidità schok psicologico.... sto cominciando a parlare alle piante.... almeno non rispondono con delle caxxate... assumono un silenzio così dignitoso ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contraccambiano coi fatti !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Aprile 2007)

*Avatar*

Ho un avatar da XXV aprile.
"La ciociara" per ricordare chi paga il prezzo delle guerre...


----------



## Bruja (25 Aprile 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho un avatar da XXV aprile.
> "La ciociara" per ricordare chi paga il prezzo delle guerre...


Direi più che mai idoneo, vista la continua diffusione di guerre e guerriglie; le migliori sono quelle di religione, vi si commettono i crimini più efferati proprio verso le donne.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (25 Aprile 2007)

Qua non e' festa


----------



## Lettrice (25 Aprile 2007)

Che palle siete tutti in vacanza e io in ufficio senza passatempo


----------



## Bruja (25 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Che palle siete tutti in vacanza e io in ufficio senza passatempo


Coraggio, c'è anche chi si scoccia perchè arriva la "famigliola riunita" annessi e connessi... la frase fatale è: "...abbiamo pensato di fare in giretto al lago e ci sembrava brutto non passare a trovarti!"  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    Sgrunt!!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (25 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Coraggio, c'è anche chi si scoccia perchè arriva la "famigliola riunita" annessi e connessi... la frase fatale è: "...abbiamo pensato di fare in giretto al lago e ci sembrava brutto non passare a trovarti!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sbarrare porte e finestre per prevenire no?


----------



## Bruja (25 Aprile 2007)

*Credi?*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sbarrare porte e finestre per prevenire no?


hai presente le cavallette?...... hai voglia a sbarrare!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Coraggio, c'è anche chi si scoccia perchè arriva la "famigliola riunita" annessi e connessi... la frase fatale è: "...abbiamo pensato di fare in giretto al lago e ci sembrava brutto non passare a trovarti!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 la faccia di Bruja quando hai aperto la porta 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















coraggio...Bru'...puo' sempre piovere...cosi te li incolli in casa


----------



## Bruja (25 Aprile 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> la faccia di Bruja quando hai aperto la porta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io ho degli ottimi nemici scelti e selezionati............ lo sapevo che con le amicizie mi fregavo con la mia "democratica apertura"......  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho degli ottimi nemici scelti e selezionati............ lo sapevo che con le amicizie mi fregavo con la mia "democratica apertura"......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a ri


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Sentite un po' che figlia che c'ho... e che madre che c'ha... allora le ho gonfiato 4 palloncini... ma moscetti cosi' non li scoppia e comunque il botto non e' dannoso... riesce con gioia a farne esplodere uno.. lei tutta felice io raccolgo i brandelli credendo di averli raccolti tutti... tutto bene... vado a cambiarle il pannolino... visto che mi stava impestando la casa ... e che ci trovo... un pezzo del palloncino... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













































































no comment please


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

gbyyhjknl;kolvbsdrff  bhjklm8, bn          hhbmn l .

Sbarella ha volutoscrivere la sua versione dei fatti


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> gbyyhjknl;kolvbsdrff bhjklm8, bn hhbmn l .
> 
> Sbarella ha volutoscrivere la sua versione dei fatti


----------



## Lettrice (28 Aprile 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


son sicura che Sbarella sia l'utente piu' givane del forum... non mi pare che ci sia nessuno di eta' inferiore ai 14 mesi... sulla carta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2007)

*Per me*



Lettrice ha detto:


> gbyyhjknl;kolvbsdrff bhjklm8, bn hhbmn l .
> 
> Sbarella ha volutoscrivere la sua versione dei fatti


..è attendibile ...!
Comprensibile anche che kolvbsdrff bhjklm8 e pure io credo bn hhbmn !!!


----------



## Bruja (28 Aprile 2007)

*Infatti*



Lettrice ha detto:


> son sicura che Sbarella sia l'utente piu' givane del forum... non mi pare che ci sia nessuno di eta' inferiore ai 14 mesi... sulla carta


E' certo la più giovane, ma mica è tonta, ha dato la sua versione perchè "dei portavoce" non si fida, anche se si chiamano "mammina"!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' certo la più giovane, ma mica è tonta, ha dato la sua versione perchè "dei portavoce" non si fida, anche se si chiamano "mammina"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spero proprio rimanga cosi'...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2007)

Beata ignoranza mia... io mi rintano qua sotto... sono libera dall'oppressione del lavoro... mi prendo un bel pomeriggio da Templare ...ricordo il mio motto: bere e bestemmiare come un templare


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sentite un po' che figlia che c'ho... e che madre che c'ha... allora le ho gonfiato 4 palloncini... ma moscetti cosi' non li scoppia e comunque il botto non e' dannoso... riesce con gioia a farne esplodere uno.. lei tutta felice io raccolgo i brandelli credendo di averli raccolti tutti... tutto bene... vado a cambiarle il pannolino... visto che mi stava impestando la casa ... e che ci trovo... un pezzo del palloncino...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

L'amo.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2007)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Beata ignoranza mia... io mi rintano qua sotto... sono libera dall'oppressione del lavoro... mi prendo un bel pomeriggio da Templare ...ricordo il mio motto: bere e bestemmiare come un templare


 
a me ultimamente parte in automatico


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a me ultimamente parte in automatico


zitta che oggi son scappata da lavoro... la bestemmia non era piu' sufficiente per esprimere il mio disappunto


----------



## Bruja (3 Maggio 2007)

*Senti Letty*

Non per far piovere sul bagnato, ma dai una controllatina al sistema idraulico di Sbarellina, hai visto mai stavolta nelle pieghe del pannolino avesse il tuo bancomat!! 





















    (mi sento molto soddisfatta come zia adottiva...)
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2007)

*lettri*



Lettrice ha detto:


> zitta che oggi son scappata da lavoro... la bestemmia non era piu' sufficiente per esprimere il mio disappunto


 





naaaaaaaaaaa 

	
	
		
		
	


	






io invece sono rimasta fino alla fine insieme al mio stomaco che mi ddddduole .


Anche per me sul lavoro il bestemmio non serve piu' a nulla.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2007)

*zia Bru'*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non per far piovere sul bagnato, ma dai una controllatina al sistema idraulico di Sbarellina, hai visto mai stavolta nelle pieghe del pannolino avesse il tuo bancomat!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ti sono fischiate le orecchie nei giorni scorsi? ero alle Murate .


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2007)

*Bruja e Micia*

Guardate che a me m'e' quasi preso un collasso... come caxxo a fatto a inghiottirlo?!!

Aiuto... mia figlia e' un tritarifiuti!!!!... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Bruja mi accorgerei della mancanza del bancomat.. credimi


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guardate che a me m'e' quasi preso un collasso... come caxxo a fatto a inghiottirlo?!!
> 
> Aiuto... mia figlia e' un tritarifiuti!!!!...
> 
> ...


se fa..se fa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









è figlia tua


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se fa..se fa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me c'ha pure bevuto su' ...mia figlia si prende gioco di me


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2007)

*non preoccuparti*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo me c'ha pure bevuto su' ...mia figlia si prende gioco di me


Mio figlio si era mangiato il deodorante appeso nel cesso ...senza danni !!!


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo me c'ha pure bevuto su' ...mia figlia si prende gioco di me


 

No 

	
	
		
		
	


	





sei tu che sottovaluti la sua capacità di imparare da quello che vede, e non da quello che le insegni


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mio figlio si era mangiato il deodorante appeso nel cesso ...senza danni !!!


 










e ha fatto le puzzette profumate?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2007)

*no*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e ha fatto le puzzette profumate?


..era arrabbiatissimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  perché glielo toglievo di bocca!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> naaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono una non violenta... ma mi sarei volentieri tolta i tacchi per passare alle mani 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non capisco come la deficenza umana possa non avere confini


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2007)

*il peggio*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono una non violenta... ma mi sarei volentieri tolta i tacchi per passare alle mani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per me il peggio è quando dici "sì, sì" per cose superflue e pretendono attenzione per spiegartele convinti che tu non abbia capito...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono una non violenta... ma mi sarei volentieri tolta i tacchi per passare alle mani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Non sarebbe umana cara Lettri.

ma è meglio cambiare discorso senno' l'ulcera perfora anche il monitor.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mio figlio si era mangiato il deodorante appeso nel cesso ...senza danni !!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non sarebbe umana cara Lettri.
> 
> ma è meglio cambiare discorso senno' l'ulcera perfora anche il monitor.


 
Serio... e vi dico che mi sto sorseggiando un amaretto di saronno con ghiaccio e succo d'arancia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... domani io e Sbarella siamo in Svezia... al lavoro di 2 mesi rovinato pensero' martedi


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2007)

Godetevela! 



Sberellinaaaa...dai una occhiata a mamma ogni tanto!


----------



## Bruja (3 Maggio 2007)

*Micio........*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Godetevela!
> 
> 
> 
> Sberellinaaaa...dai una occhiata a mamma ogni tanto!


 
Ma stai scherzando? Quella povera figlia ha già abbastanza da badare alla vita da globetrotter che le fa fare sua madre!!!
Non può rispettare un appuntamento con i compagni di giochi, neppure l'happy hours del biberon delle 19......... che vita da jene!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando? Quella povera figlia ha già abbastanza da badare alla vita da globetrotter che le fa fare sua madre!!!
> Non può rispettare un appuntamento con i compagni di giochi, neppure l'happy hours del biberon delle 19......... che vita da jene!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Che scherzi... ora col bel tempo e' sempre nella piscinetta con gli amichetti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabe' si perdera' la torta del venerdi'...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Gente..ho fatto un pollo con funghi e cipolle in salsa d'ostrica e soya... da panico.. sto leccando il piatto 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Niente ve lo volevo dire... tanto per alleviare la tensione... giornata dura sul campo di battaglia oggi.. due morti e quattro feriti 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























PS: mi dispiace non riesco ad essere seria


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gente..ho fatto un pollo con funghi e cipolle in salsa d'ostrica e soya... da panico.. sto leccando il piatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


immagino


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> immagino


Non essere maligna ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Maggio 2007)

*santo cielo!!!*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Gente..ho fatto un pollo con funghi e cipolle in salsa d'ostrica e soya... da panico.. sto leccando il piatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perché?
Perché aggiungere salsa d'ostriche (ma come si fa?!) e soya a un meraviglioso pollo con i funghi?!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io sono per altre cose ...ad esempio melanzane alla parmigliana...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Maggio 2007)

*in effetti...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Gente..ho fatto un pollo con funghi e cipolle in salsa d'ostrica e soya... da panico.. sto leccando il piatto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono arrivata tardi e non ho seguito ...ho visto solo la carneficina


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Perché aggiungere salsa d'ostriche (ma come si fa?!) e soya a un meraviglioso pollo con i funghi?!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ma a me mancano le materie prime per la parmigiana... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













La feci tempo fa e: le melanzane sapevano di cartone, il parmigiano era finto e il pomodoro sapeva di nulla 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e la parmigiana m'e' sempre venuta da dio 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Le materie prime sono il motivo per cui non vado nei ristoranti italiani fuori dall'italia... non c'e' niente da farela verdura non sa di nulla


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono arrivata tardi e non ho seguito ...ho visto solo la carneficina


Forse mi sarei dovuta trovare qualcosa da fare... prima della caduta del reggimento


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Forse mi sarei dovuta trovare qualcosa da fare... prima della caduta del reggimento


Dato l'effetto del piatto, perchè non scuci la ricetta.... magari interessa chi non sa più come cucinarsi un pollo in modo diverso!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Tra l'altro in vena di caxxate.. oggi m'e' arrivata una cartolina dalla Russia... si felicitavano per la vincita della seconda Guerra Mondiale... Ho pensato a uno scherzo... invece no...il 5 maggio era l'anniversario della liberazione qua in Olanda e il partner russo della compagnia ha scritto la cartolina per congratularsi.. Bho... io me la son fatta sul posto dalle  risate...


----------



## MariLea (9 Maggio 2007)

Rientro e... mi fate subito inorridire?
no, non mi riferisco ai topi che ho sfogliato lassù....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sono ancora convalescente abbiate pietà!
Ma voglio dire...  e va bene il pollo coi funghi... ti voglio concedere la salsa di soia... ma la salsa di ostriche NO  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   con quegli ingredienti è un delitto!!!!!!
Ma come... una donna di buongusto come Lettrice!?
Hai toppato madre di sbarella...  
ti sei aggiudicata le Lelly Kelly


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Rientro e... mi fate subito inorridire?
> no, non mi riferisco ai topi che ho sfogliato lassù....
> 
> 
> ...


Noooo la Lelly Kelly nooooo... ti prego abbi pieta' 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Comunque e' una salsa giapponese... si chiama Oyster sauce... ma io non so se sia a base di ostriche... comunque il sapore non c'entra un tubo con le ostriche


----------



## MariLea (9 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Noooo la Lelly Kelly nooooo... ti prego abbi pieta'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i giapponesi la metteranno di sicuro sul pesce  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   mica pizza e fichi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Maggio 2007)

*l'ho cercata*



mailea ha detto:


> i giapponesi la metteranno di sicuro sul pesce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho cercato di capire che salsa è ..ma non ho capito niente. E' usata nella cucina cinese e tra gli ingredienti del pollo ai funghi in un ristorante italiano in Inghilterra... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però dovrei dare fiducia a Letty...
Anche la ricetta delle seadas se non le hai mai mangiate ti lascia perplessa ...poi le mangi e ...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> i giapponesi la metteranno di sicuro sul pesce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No e' troppo forte per il pesce... si usa per le carni... nella cucina giapponese il pesce in genere e' crudo o leggermente grigliato... sono puristi anche nel cibo... e non confondiamo con i pastrocchi cinesi


----------



## MariLea (9 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho cercato di capire che salsa è ..ma non ho capito niente. E' usata nella cucina cinese e tra gli ingredienti del pollo ai funghi in un ristorante italiano in Inghilterra...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi lasciano per niente perplessa gli ingredienti delle seadas, che mi piacciono tantissimo, come un pò tutta la cucina sarda, tranne una pasta con fagioli e cozze (non ricordo come si chiama) che mi son rifiutata di assaggiare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Maggio 2007)

*insomma*



mailea ha detto:


> Non mi lasciano per niente perplessa gli ingredienti delle seadas, che mi piacciono tantissimo, come un pò tutta la cucina sarda, tranne una pasta con fagioli e cozze (non ricordo come si chiama) che mi son rifiutata di assaggiare.


Il formaggio per le seadas è salato e l'idea di usarlo per un dolce ..può sorprendere...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Onestamente il cibo mi piace tutto... non ho tabu'...Sarda, Toscana, Abruzzese (gli arrosticini li sogno la notte), Tailandese, Giapponese, Indiana... basta che sia buona... ci sono accostamenti che fanno un po' senso... ma poi nella pietanza ci dicono...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Maggio 2007)

*...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente il cibo mi piace tutto... non ho tabu'...Sarda, Toscana, Abruzzese (gli arrosticini li sogno la notte), Tailandese, Giapponese, Indiana... basta che sia buona... ci sono accostamenti che fanno un po' senso... ma poi nella pietanza ci dicono...


Era quello che volevo dire io ...andare oltre le abitudini...
Non riesco solo con la cucina indiana ..ci provo, ma poi vomito. Anche a loro fa spesso questo effetto la nostra cucina ...ci provano, ma lo stomaco non ce la fa


----------



## MariLea (9 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il formaggio per le seadas è salato e l'idea di usarlo per un dolce ..può sorprendere...


sarà che anche io amo i contrasti salato/dolce o amaro/dolce
da bambina mi spalmavo di marmellata i crackers salati 
ed ora mi piace la gelatina di caffè assolutamente amaro con un pò di panna dolce


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> sarà che anche io amo i contrasti salato/dolce o amaro/dolce
> *da bambina mi spalmavo di marmellata i crackers salati*
> ed ora mi piace la gelatina di caffè assolutamente amaro con un pò di panna dolce


Anche io... ma mi vergognavo a dirlo... poi sembro veramente un ET


----------



## MariLea (9 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era quello che volevo dire io ...andare oltre le abitudini...
> Non riesco solo con la cucina indiana ..ci provo, ma poi vomito. Anche a loro fa spesso questo effetto la nostra cucina ...*ci provano, ma lo stomaco non ce la fa*


certo se gli proponi la casseula... non è facile


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> certo se gli proponi la casseula... non è facile


 
Ragazze..sono bloccata in ufficio senza cena......mi state facendo venire un'acquolina in bocca a forza di parlare di cibo.................


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Maggio 2007)

*io*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ragazze..sono bloccata in ufficio senza cena......mi state facendo venire un'acquolina in bocca a forza di parlare di cibo.................


..ho fatto semplici spaghettini n°3 al pomodoro


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..ho fatto semplici spaghettini n°3 al pomodoro


 



















fammi fare almeno la scarpetta......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Maggio 2007)

*ehm*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> fammi fare almeno la scarpetta......


L'ho già fatta io


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> certo se gli proponi la casseula... non è facile


Un po credo che derivi dal fatto che essendo abiatuati a sapori piuttosto forti... alla fine il palato va in malora... e la cucina Italiana... dio al benedica... e' molto purista... i sapori son delicati... una carezza per il palato... loro hanno bisogno d'un ceffone in pieno viso altrimenti non sentono niente


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho già fatta io


 




















un biscottino...


----------



## MariLea (9 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ragazze..sono bloccata in ufficio senza cena......mi state facendo venire un'acquolina in bocca a forza di parlare di cibo.................


chi ti blocca in ufficio... il boss.. o un collega fico?


----------



## MariLea (9 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *un biscottino*...


ecco lo sapevo!


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> chi ti blocca in ufficio... il boss.. o un collega fico?


 
nessuna delle due.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





devo consegnare una gara...sto aspettando gli ultimi contributi......................................................................................................................................


----------



## MariLea (9 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un po credo che derivi dal fatto che essendo abiatuati a sapori piuttosto forti... alla fine il palato va in malora... e la cucina Italiana... dio al benedica... e' molto purista... i sapori son delicati... una carezza per il palato... loro hanno bisogno d'un ceffone in pieno viso altrimenti non sentono niente


è proprio vero


----------



## MariLea (9 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> nessuna delle due....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vabbè... se ti può consolare... sappi che io stasera ho cenato con latte e muesley (ma stanotte non rispondo di me..)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Maggio 2007)

*infatti*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Un po credo che derivi dal fatto che essendo abiatuati a sapori piuttosto forti... alla fine il palato va in malora... e la cucina Italiana... dio al benedica... e' molto purista... i sapori son delicati... una carezza per il palato... loro hanno bisogno d'un ceffone in pieno viso altrimenti non sentono niente


E' quello che mi hanno spiegato loro. Farò una terapia a scalare alle "mie" bambine: porterò del curry e ne metteranno meno un po' ogni giorno.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però, stranamente, apprezzano pasta in bianco e formaggio quark...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Dererum ...ma che biscottino vuoi?


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' quello che mi hanno spiegato loro. Farò una terapia a scalare alle "mie" bambine: porterò del curry e ne metteranno meno un po' ogni giorno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uno di quelli della bahlsen..col cioccolato sopra...


Mi sono sempre dimenticata di chiederti ....ma chi sono queste bambine?
Alunne?Insegni?


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Uno di quelli della bahlsen..col cioccolato sopra...
> 
> 
> Mi sono sempre dimenticata di chiederti ....ma chi sono queste bambine?
> Alunne?Insegni?


Ecco tipo questi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Maggio 2007)

*Sì*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Uno di quelli della balsen..col cioccolato sopra...
> 
> 
> Mi sono sempre dimenticata di chiederti ....ma chi sono queste bambine?
> Alunne?Insegni?


Alunne ...alunni ...ex alunne ... dai sei anni ai 27 ...(quelle/i più grandi erano in un'altra zona e non le/li vedo più).
Nello specifico quelle del continente indiano sono bambine (...ma ho esperienza di numerose nazionalità), ma ho anche maschi, ovvio.


Vanno bene questi?
Però visto che è virtuale ...posso fare di meglio


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Alunne ...alunni ...ex alunne ... dai sei anni ai 27 ...(quelle/i più grandi erano in un'altra zona e non le/li vedo più).
> Nello specifico quelle del continente indiano sono bambine (...ma ho esperienza di numerose nazionalità), ma ho anche maschi, ovvio.
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie ora ....sono sazia....


----------



## Lettrice (10 Maggio 2007)

E oggi a cena zuppa di pomodoro!!!!

La amo... con tanto basilico... e un pochino di aceto balsamico...hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Maggio 2007)

*mmmm*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E oggi a cena zuppa di pomodoro!!!!
> 
> La amo... con tanto basilico... e un pochino di aceto balsamico...hmmmmmmmm


Io invece ...amatriciana  

	
	
		
		
	


	








..però a pranzo yogurt greco 0%


----------



## MariLea (10 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E oggi a cena zuppa di pomodoro!!!!
> 
> La amo... con tanto basilico... e un pochino di aceto balsamico...hmmmmmmmm


ti tratti bene piccola...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ti tratti bene piccola...


piu' che altro e' poco calorica... visto che oggi ho fatto veramente schifo a me stessa... mangiando 5 fettone di torta superpannosa... con cioccolato e compagnia bella...


----------



## MariLea (10 Maggio 2007)

*Persichè*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io invece ...amatriciana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa se sono la solita rompi, ma il mio avatar avrà pure il suo bel perchè  

	
	
		
		
	


	




avresti dovuto fare al contrario: a pranzo amatriciana e la sera lo yogurt se hai un metabolismo sonnecchiante


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Maggio 2007)

*lo so*



mailea ha detto:


> scusa se sono la solita rompi, ma il mio avatar avrà pure il suo bel perchè
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma a pranzo ero sola, a cena ero con mio figlio


----------



## MariLea (10 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> piu' che altro e' poco calorica... visto che oggi ho fatto veramente schifo a me stessa... mangiando 5 fettone di torta superpannosa... con cioccolato e compagnia bella...


si, ma ho notato che ti cucini cose buonine... quindi ti coccoli... e fai benissimo!


----------



## MariLea (10 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma a pranzo ero sola a cena con mio figlio


appunto! proprio quello per cui mi complimentavo con Letty....


----------



## Lettrice (10 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> si, ma ho notato che ti cucini cose buonine... quindi ti coccoli... e fai benissimo!


Il cibo e' sacro  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Se devo mangiare per mangiare e non per piacere.. che campo a fare!!!

Per l'angolo della cultura spicciola: evviva Epicuro!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Maggio 2007)

*...*



mailea ha detto:


> appunto! proprio quello per cui mi complimentavo con Letty....


...già ma Sbarellina mangia da pupetta ...mio figlio da camionista  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e già a pranzo mangia per conto suo ...un abbozzo di famiglia almeno una volta al giorno ci vuole


----------



## Lettrice (10 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...*già ma Sbarellina mangia da pupetta* ...mio figlio da camionista
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  ... in Svezia s'e' mangiata 12 polpette a pranzo... mi aspettavo di vederla vomitare... invece le ha digerite piuttosto bene...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Maggio 2007)

*accipicchia !*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ... in Svezia s'e' mangiata 12 polpette a pranzo... mi aspettavo di vederla vomitare... invece le ha digerite piuttosto bene...


Fai bene a risparmiare per l'università ...le costerà la mensa!


----------



## MariLea (10 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...già ma Sbarellina mangia da pupetta ...mio figlio da camionista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh su questo hai ragione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    anche se Sbarellina a quanto pare non mangia proprio da pupetta


----------



## Lettrice (10 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> beh su questo hai ragione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... e che c'ha da sfamare il camionista che e' in lei


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)

LA RADIO MI STA TRASMETTENDO THE CLASH!!!!! MAGNIFICENT 7 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























































   ...niente puo' andar male oggi


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)

*Mailea*

Torta pure oggi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono alla seconda fetta... prima cioccolato... ora fragole,crema e panna


----------



## Bruja (11 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ... in Svezia s'e' mangiata 12 polpette a pranzo... mi aspettavo di vederla vomitare... invece le ha digerite piuttosto bene...


Tu ci confermi che tua figlia è geneticamente non modificata vero?.... polpette.......... tsè.... e le macina come una bettoniera!! 
Mah!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


p.s. Tu invece sei un'idrovora, che mangia cibo di classe, ma sempre idrovora!!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Torta pure oggi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non ti dico dove ti mando...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Torta pure oggi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tronzilla 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ..mi hai fatto venire una voglia tremenda... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













e poi..12 polpette a quella povera creatura...ma come si fa...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non ti dico dove ti mando...


Ok la terza fetta che mi sto scofanando proprio ora e' divina... un sottile strato di mango, panna, crema e farina di cocco


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok la terza fetta che mi sto scofanando proprio ora e' divina... un sottile strato di mango, panna, crema e farina di cocco


 

mangiane una quarta cara 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  prova


----------



## Bruja (11 Maggio 2007)

*Micio...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> mangiane una quarta cara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che dobbiamo rassegnarci, Lettrice è la SUA propria persona preferita e farebbe qualunque cosa per sè stessa!!  Lascia che si scofani quel che le pare .....  avrà un fegato e una cavolo di cistifellea che prima o poi entrerà in sciopero!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che dobbiamo rassegnarci, Lettrice è la SUA propria persona preferita e farebbe qualunque cosa per sè stessa!! Lascia che si scofani quel che le pare ..... avrà un fegato e una cavolo di cistifellea che prima o poi entrerà in sciopero!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gelosia mi acceca e mi uccide... assurda malattia...tarararra... che caspio di canzone era?

HELP!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gelosia mi acceca e mi uccide... assurda malattia...tarararra... che caspio di canzone era?
> 
> HELP!!!


ha ragione Bruja..coccola la tua cistifella...e vai con la quinta


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ha ragione Bruja..coccola la tua cistifella...e vai con la quinta


Mi spiace c'ho il cornetto anti malocchio


----------



## Bruja (11 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi spiace c'ho il cornetto anti malocchio


Ti pareva se non eri premunita.......... mica sei una continentale tu!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## MariLea (11 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Torta pure oggi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indecente!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

*Mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> indecente!


è arrivata alla terza se è per questo...la iena...


----------



## MariLea (11 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è arrivata alla terza se è per questo...la iena...


sssssssss... zitta... non voglio inorridire ulteriormente


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)

C'ho lo stomaco appesantito.. cosa sara', le torte... o le vostre maledizioni?


----------



## MariLea (11 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'ho lo stomaco appesantito.. cosa sara', le torte... o le vostre maledizioni?


e... dopo questa giornata di duro lavoro a strafogarti... che ti sei mangiata stasera per tenerti leggera?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> e... dopo questa giornata di duro lavoro a strafogarti... che ti sei mangiata stasera per tenerti leggera?


Una tisanina al finocchio selvatico... c'ho la panza gonfia


----------



## MariLea (11 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una tisanina al finocchio selvatico... c'ho la panza gonfia


la peperonata più tardi...


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> la peperonata più tardi...


 
ma...sbaglio o ho viso un avatar di un bimbo col dito medio alzato???


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

*dere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma...sbaglio o ho viso un avatar di un bimbo col dito medio alzato???


Lo abbiamo visto in due...


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lo abbiamo visto in due...


 
Feeddddi dove ti nascondi vieni fuori !!!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Feeddddi dove ti nascondi vieni fuori !!!


è incacchiato nero credo...e non ha tutti i torti.


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è incacchiato nero credo...e non ha tutti i torti.


ecco lo sapevo..sto via mezza giornata e mi perdo il meglio..( o il peggio?).chi l'ha fatto incacchiare al nostro trottolino?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)




----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ecco lo sapevo..sto via mezza giornata e mi perdo il meglio...chi lìha fatto incacchiare al nostro trottolino?


ma no..mica oggi...ieri Dere...credo che sia stato il clima in generale a fargli perdere la voglia, lo ha scritto nel thread di Rita- mi pare-

Freddi...dai...


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma no..mica oggi...ieri Dere...credo che sia stato il clima in generale a fargli perdere la voglia, lo ha scritto nel thread di Rita- mi pare-
> 
> Freddi...dai...


 
sono andata a leggermi il thread.....

però non si può andar via per questo.Non concordo..è un darla vinta a chi si diverte a provocare e a creare trambusto.

Non concordo nemmeno con chi chiede l'intervento di un moderatore.

Mi sembra fascista.

Basta ignorare e non fomentare.


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


Dì la tua...quel faccino silenzioso mi turba...


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> sono andata a leggermi il thread.....
> 
> però non si può andar via per questo.Non concordo..è un darla vinta a chi si diverte a provocare e a creare trambusto.
> 
> ...


beh..ieri è stato un autentico schifo...ma la responsabilità è solo nostra che alimentiamo certe provocazioni che dovremmo IGNORARE. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





guarda che quel disturbato è stato davvero  pesante...oggi gli avrei spaccato veramente il muso...giuro.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)

ma di che thread parlate?

Guardate che mi sa' che Feddy e Lupa si son girati di balle sul thread Rimpianti o... o qualcosa di questo tipo


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma di che thread parlate?
> 
> Guardate che mi sa' che Feddy e Lupa si son girati di balle sul thread Rimpianti o... o qualcosa di questo tipo


 

si , hai ragione.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si , hai ragione.


bhe'... mi spiace ma le balle son girate pure alla sottoscritta.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> bhe'... mi spiace ma le balle son girate pure alla sottoscritta.


me ne sono accorta...


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma di che thread parlate?
> 
> Guardate che mi sa' che Feddy e Lupa si son girati di balle sul thread Rimpianti o... o qualcosa di questo tipo


 
l'ho visto adesso.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









non c'è più equilibrio...è come se si fosse spezzato qualcosa...


----------



## Bruja (12 Maggio 2007)

*Calmatevi*

Feddy sa bene che il forum è anche suo, non lo molla, ha preso solo una paura per non leggere troppe sciocchezze o per non dover leggere le solite baruffe e andarsi a vedere su google quello che altri hanno riportato da google........
E se non sbaglio qualche volta ha anche dei meeting, o comunque riunioni di lavoro che lo fannno assentare.
Presto la "normalità" prenderà il sopravvento.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2007)

Oggi io e Sbarella siamo andate alla vendita del campionario... chiaramente quello della compagnia per cui lavoro... piu' gli altri holdings... ci siamo comprate un sacco di cose... in particolare sbarelle ha scelto( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  un vestito carinissimo... appena ho la foto ve la spedisco 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























jkqHW  91]82UE= 'QPW[Q[k

questa era la descrizione


----------



## Bruja (12 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi io e Sbarella siamo andate alla vendita del campionario... chiaramente quello della compagnia per cui lavoro... piu' gli altri holdings... ci siamo comprate un sacco di cose... in particolare sbarelle ha scelto(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sbarella ancora deve raggiungere l'età dell'autogestione e tu già la contrabbandi per shopping selvaggi!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Manda pure la foto...... prometto che non la mostrerò alla Badessa! Lei è ferma ai vestitini alla marinara!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sbarella ancora deve raggiungere l'età dell'autogestione e tu già la contrabbandi per shopping selvaggi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
in effetti lo spettacolo di oggi potevo risparmiarglielo... donne taglia 46 che cercano di strizzarsi dentro una taglia da campionario.. 40-42... roba da stephen king... le risparmiero' i prossimi fino alla maggiore eta'


----------



## Bruja (12 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> in effetti lo spettacolo di oggi potevo risparmiarglielo... donne taglia 46 che cercano di strizzarsi dentro una taglia da campionario.. 40-42... roba da stephen king... le risparmiero' i prossimi fino alla maggiore eta'


Urca urca, ma questo è un colpo di saggezza da segnare sul calendario!!! 
Come disse, più o meno, l'arcangelo Gabriele a Constantine "hai imboccato un sentiero più alto" !!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi io e Sbarella siamo andate alla vendita del campionario... chiaramente quello della compagnia per cui lavoro... piu' gli altri holdings... ci siamo comprate un sacco di cose... in particolare sbarelle ha scelto(
> 
> 
> 
> ...












   Evviva Sbarellina!! 


Lettri....mi sono comprata altre due paia di scarpe...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Evviva Sbarellina!!
> 
> 
> Lettri....*mi sono comprata altre due paia di scarpe*...


tutto regolare Dere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...io manco vado piu' nei negozi.. me le faccio spedire in ufficio


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> tutto regolare Dere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 










Per corrispondenza!!

Non ho più posto....non ho nemmeno un angolino libero nella scarpiera.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque questi sandali sono dorati....e poi ho preso un paio di scarpette nere.......


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> *Per corrispondenza!!*
> 
> Non ho più posto....non ho nemmeno un angolino libero nella scarpiera....
> 
> ...


 
yoox.com docet


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Maggio 2007)

*uhm*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Per corrispondenza!!
> 
> Non ho più posto....non ho nemmeno un angolino libero nella scarpiera....
> 
> ...


Li ho d'argento ..dorati mi mancano


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Li ho d'argento ..dorati mi mancano





















Ti sto vicina in questo momento dii dolore.stop. Verranno tempi piu' luminosi. stop.

Un forte abbaraccio stop.

Lettrice stop


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Maggio 2007)

*Bruja..*



Bruja ha detto:


> Feddy sa bene che il forum è anche suo, non lo molla, ha preso solo una paura per non leggere troppe sciocchezze o per non dover leggere le solite baruffe e andarsi a vedere su google quello che altri hanno riportato da google........
> E se non sbaglio qualche volta ha anche dei meeting, o comunque riunioni di lavoro che lo fannno assentare.
> Presto la "normalità" prenderà il sopravvento.
> Bruja


Sai che non è così.
Niente meeting o riunioni, niente ricerche su google, certi passaggi li salto proprio a piè pari così come certi coglioni, ai quali rispondo "ironicamente" solo per non scendere a loro livello.

Se me ne son allontanato è perchè proprio non lo riconosco molto.
Rileggiti in ciò che speravi non divenisse, su ciò che speravi rimanesse al margine...poi ne riparliamo...se mai in privato.

Notte


----------



## Bruja (13 Maggio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sai che non è così.
> Niente meeting o riunioni, niente ricerche su google, certi passaggi li salto proprio a piè pari così come certi coglioni, ai quali rispondo "ironicamente" solo per non scendere a loro livello.
> 
> Se me ne son allontanato è perchè proprio non lo riconosco molto.
> ...


 
Feddy, premesso che di impegni di lavoro ne hai parlato spesso, e su quello mi sono vagamente riferita, sò benissimo che hai i tuoi validi motivi per leggere selettivamente e rispondere solo con qualche boutade.
So anche però che queste sono fasi ritornanti, e che se la parte positiva si lascia prevaricare dalla zavorra e dalle provocazioni si rischia di lasciare ancpora di più in manoi sbagliate quello che era un sito piacevole e per certi versi utile.
Non ho nulla da insegnare a nessuno e sòà bene con che spirito hai scritto ciò che leggo, ma pensa a questo, a volte, io che per principio sono prudente ma disponibile, ho avuto situazioni in cui mi sono resa conto che si è cercato di strumentalizzare me o quello a cui pèartecipavo.  L'ho permesso una volta, poi ho ignorato il problema  perchè non riconosco a nessuno la capacità di infastidirmi o di farmi cambiare atteggiamento verso qualcosa che ho stabilito mi piaccia o desti il mio interesse. 
Probabilmente tu hai ragione nel sostenere che non ti va o non trovi abbia senso sforzarsi di partecipare nonostante i disagi contingenti, e capisco le problematiche che mi elevi, le no notate stai tranquillo, ma ritengo giusto insistere verso chi sò possa essere un valore aggoiunto a questo nostro salotto.  
Vedila così, il forum è come la sala di aspetto di un medico, quasi sempre si entra perchè si ha un problema, magari solo per sentire un parere, poi ci si trova bene e si resta regolarmente perchè piace l'ambiente e per la cura efficace trovata, ma sai bene che in ogni consorzio o agglomerato umano cui sono sempre quelli che hanno regole tutte loro, credono di potersi comportare come sparvieri che impongono  il loro imperio ed i loro modus.... e creano insofferenza nell'ambiente. Per questi pochi non è giusto che i molti siano penalizzati dalla sparizione o quasi di presenze gradevoli.
Sia chiaro, sai che io non ho problemi a dire ciò che penso, quindi mi spiacerebbe il tuo continuare a diradarti dal forum, ma sai anche che ho un tale rispetto per le decisioni personali che non ti tedierei ulteriormente se tu preferissi continuare su questa linea; quello che mi piacerebbe lo sai, quello che farai lo considererò legittimo.... 
Quanto al privato.... sai che non ci sono problemi, a tua discrezione.
Con simpatia
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2007)

...


----------



## Bruja (14 Maggio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ...


Se hai qualche commento da fare parla ora o taci per sempre....... (ti ci voglio vedere...)





















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

Via di mezzo... zittisco fino a che' il limite nn viene superato


----------



## Bruja (14 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Via di mezzo... zittisco fino a che' il limite nn viene superato


Sono preoccupatissima...... hai il temperamento di Patton e vuoi muoverti come Rommel! Prima o poi arriva il botto!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

Io sono realmente sconcertata... ma come si fa?

Una che scrive in sanscrito... quell'altra che ha il lessico di un "protettore"... non so


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io sono realmente sconcertata... ma come si fa?
> 
> Una che scrive in sanscrito... quell'altra che ha il lessico di un "protettore"... non so


c'è da morire  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   era da un pò che non seguivo queste discussioni in diretta...
e poi sbucano fuori tutti assieme... l'uno tira l'altro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  le ciliegine del forum...


----------



## Bruja (14 Maggio 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> c'è da morire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se hai pazienza arrivano anche le ciliegie sotto spirito....... il "sotto" và letto letteralmente 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se hai pazienza arrivano anche le ciliegie sotto spirito....... il "sotto" và letto letteralmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

Ho trovato questa... e ora son depressa e c'ho la bava 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi ricorda tanto la nonna di un mio amico livornese... no la nonna non l'ho mai conosciuta... ma ne mangiai spesso i manicaretti... come questo

*Le pappardelle al ragù di cinghiale e porcini*

*La ricetta di oggi è invernale e tipica della Toscana. In questo caso ce l'ha fornita Grazia di Greve in Chianti.*


Tempo di cottura: 3 ore e 40 minuti

_Ingredienti per 4 persone:_
_500/600 gr. di cinghiale_
_1 cipolla bianca o rossa di medie dimensioni_
_1 ciuffo di prezzemolo_
_Olio extravergine d'oliva_
_1 foglia di alloro_
_250 gr. di funghi porcini freschi_
_Passata di pomodori q.b._
_Mezzo bicchiere di vino rosso_
_Sale grosso _


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Maggio 2007)

*mmmm*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho trovato questa... e ora son depressa e c'ho la bava
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sabato ho mangiato un capriolo in salmì con polenta taragna in Valtaleggio che era un capolavoro...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sabato ho mangiato un capriolo in salmì con polenta taragna in Valtaleggio che era un capolavoro...


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2007)

Allora visto che si parla di prelibatezze...domenica ravioli con pasta al nero di seppia e ripieno di cernia. Letti, Via Napoli "Delizos"


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora visto che si parla di prelibatezze...domenica ravioli con pasta al nero di seppia e ripieno di cernia. Letti, Via Napoli "Delizos"


Scrivo


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2007)

*va beh....*

Sono la solita pellegrina che si è accontentata di un branzino al sale...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sono la solita pellegrina che si è accontentata di un branzino al sale......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E chi lo butta via... manco una sogliolina bollita ti butto via


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Maggio 2007)

*oggi...*

falafel


----------



## MariLea (15 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> falafel


sono le polpette egiziane?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Maggio 2007)

*Sì*



mailea ha detto:


> sono le polpette egiziane?


A base di farina di ceci o di fave. Io preferisco quelle di fave.


----------



## MariLea (15 Maggio 2007)

*so troppo brava eh?*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A base di farina di ceci o di fave. Io preferisco quelle di fave.


mmmmm.....buonissime!


----------



## MariLea (15 Maggio 2007)

hai il ristorante egiziano vicino casa... o le hai fatte tu con le tue manine...?
Che poi loro aggiungono certi aromi...
Ma tu sai che ho mangiato egiziano per la prima volta proprio a Milano, invece di girare l'angolo qui...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Maggio 2007)

*...*



mailea ha detto:


> hai il ristorante egiziano vicino casa... o le hai fatte tu con le tue manine...?
> Che poi loro aggiungono certi aromi...
> Ma tu sai che ho mangiato egiziano per la prima volta proprio a Milano, invece di girare l'angolo qui...


La migliore amica di mia figlia è egiziana e ha un ristorante...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> falafel


Sono favica


----------



## Lettrice (16 Maggio 2007)

Comunque se passate a Fi vi consiglio di fermarvi in via della colonna da AMON.. Panino Kofta piu' Humus


----------



## Bruja (16 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque se passate a Fi vi consiglio di fermarvi in via della colonna da AMON.. Panino Kofta piu' Humus


Senti, detto fra dinoi.... ma è quell'AMON ??? (Tutankamon).... non vorrei che gli ingredienti del cibo fossero un po' datati!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Maggio 2007)

*quindi...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono favica


...devi escludere tutti i legumi?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...devi escludere tutti i legumi?


No solo le fave


----------



## Lettrice (16 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti, detto fra dinoi.... ma è quell'AMON ??? (Tutankamon).... non vorrei che gli ingredienti del cibo fossero un po' datati!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Taci infedele... tra l'altro vi ho dato l'indirizzo sbagliato... vabbe' era la parallela 

http://it.viaggi.yahoo.com/p-guida_viaggi-1105795-action-info_turistiche-amon_firenze-i


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Maggio 2007)

*mmm*







Lettrice ha detto:


> No solo le fave


Bene! Mica tanto ..insomma ..però puoi mangiare i falafel di farina di ceci !


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Maggio 2007)

*gioie...*

Vado spesso a Fi. vedete darmi indicazioni che fanno schifo che poi facciamo i conti


----------



## Lettrice (16 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Vado spesso a Fi. vedete darmi indicazioni che fanno schifo che poi facciamo i conti


Baldovino, Piazza santa Croce


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Baldovino, Piazza santa Croce


----------



## Lettrice (16 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


Conosci anche lo Yellow?


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Conosci anche lo Yellow?


 

no...ma ho un'amica che vive a S. Croce....ci devo andare?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no...ma ho un'amica che vive a S. Croce....ci devo andare?


 
No lo Yellow non e' proprio in piazza santa Croce... 

http://it.viaggi.yahoo.com/p-guida_viaggi-1105815-action-info_turistiche-yellow_bar_firenze-i


Fanno la pasta fresca a mano  

	
	
		
		
	


	









e la tagliata con la rucola che e' una poesia


----------



## Bruja (16 Maggio 2007)

*Va beh...*

.... ragazze voi andate in avanscoperta e se i locali sono come e dove dice Letty, ci faccio un pensierino....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (16 Maggio 2007)

*O.T.*

Scusate ma e' tanto tempo che aspetto l'occasione di riusarlo... ma Fa non si e' ancora presenteto.. 

BECCATEVI QUESTO

......................../¯/
....................../../
.............../¯/¯/../¯¯\
..............|..'...'..'..|¯\¯|
..............|............¯../
...............\..........._/..........................._
................|.........|.................................\
................|.........|..................................|
................|.........|...../|............./............|
................|.........|.../..|.........../............./
............../|..........|./....|........./............/
............/..|..........|......|......./............/
...........|...|..........|¯\¯\¯\¯\/............/
............\..\...........\_|_|_|_|........../
..............\_\............................../
...................\........................./


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Maggio 2007)

*grazie, oggi mi è mancato...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusate ma e' tanto tempo che aspetto l'occasione di riusarlo... ma Fa non si e' ancora presenteto..
> 
> BECCATEVI QUESTO
> 
> ...


uno al giorno e ti toglie il medico di torno


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .... ragazze voi andate in avanscoperta e se i locali sono come e dove dice Letty, ci faccio un pensierino....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
okkei Bade', fidati di me..non di quella iena!


----------



## Bruja (17 Maggio 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> okkei Bade', fidati di me..non di quella iena!


Sai che diceva mia nonna? Guarda un po' il setaccio che parla male del colapasta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Maggio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Sai che diceva mia nonna? Guarda un po' il setaccio che parla male del colapasta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


ok. faccio il colpasta.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ok. faccio il colpasta.


Il setaccio... sono sempre stata un po' snob


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Maggio 2007)

*Lettri'*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Il setaccio... sono sempre stata un po' snob


lo intuivo sai..per quello ti ho lasciato il setaccio è piu' elegante 

	
	
		
		
	


	





...dicono di me la stessa cosa, ma non so quanto corrisponda alla realtà...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo intuivo sai..per quello ti ho lasciato il setaccio è piu' elegante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bella mia... visto il tuo bel visino... mi associo a chi ti crede snob... o quantomeno selettiva


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2007)

Mi son distratta un attimo oggi...
.... un attimo sufficiente da permettere a Sbarella di mangiarsi una maciata del cibo di Spretzel 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  ... per fortuna Spretzel mangia pollo, riso e verdure 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  ... che dite la vomitera' eventualmente no?


----------



## Bruja (18 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi son distratta un attimo oggi...
> .... un attimo sufficiente da permettere a Sbarella di mangiarsi una maciata del cibo di Spretzel
> 
> 
> ...


 
Scherzi, digerirà benissimo, Sbarella al massimo vomita gli omogeneizzati!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scherzi, digerirà benissimo, Sbarella al massimo vomita gli omogeneizzati!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pare di si... visto che si e' appena addormentata... russa lei.... l'unica   non esattamente felice e' Spretzel che si e' vista derubare di parte della sua pappa


----------



## Bruja (18 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Pare di si... visto che si e' appena addormentata... russa lei.... l'unica non esattamente felice e' Spretzel che si e' vista derubare di parte della sua pappa


Povera bestia, scippata del suo cibo e neppure risarcita!!
Una vita da cani................. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Maggio 2007)

*ebbene sì*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi son distratta un attimo oggi...
> .... un attimo sufficiente da permettere a Sbarella di mangiarsi una maciata del cibo di Spretzel
> 
> 
> ...


Queste sì che sono momenti emozionanti !


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Queste sì che sono momenti emozionanti !


 





















   Persa..ma lo sai quante volte succede..anche a me sarebbe preso un colpo...vita da iene yunior...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2007)

Oggi ho fatto shopping per Sbarella... le ho comprato un altro costumino da bagno... e un completino da mare da panico al Poetto: la maglietta nera con un teschio rosso di pagliettes... e il pantaloncino corto bianco a strisce rosse con un teschietto piccino sulla zampina sisnista


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Maggio 2007)

*DAIIIII*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi ho fatto shopping per Sbarella... le ho comprato un altro costumino da bagno... e un completino da mare da panico al Poetto: la maglietta nera con un teschio rosso di pagliettes... e il pantaloncino corto bianco a strisce rosse con un teschietto piccino sulla zampina sisnista


La VOGLIO vedereee !!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Maggio 2007)

*Porca paletta!!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La VOGLIO vedereee !!!


Anch'io lo voglio vedere........... non vorrei che sembrasse la bimba di Belfagor!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*al Poetto...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Anch'io lo voglio vedere........... non vorrei che sembrasse la bimba di Belfagor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...sembra una figlia di Johnny Deep


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2007)

Sta benissimo... anche perche' l'ironia del teschio sdrammatizza la combinazione bionda occhi azzurri 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Con quel completino li voglio vedere quale bambino cerchera' di fregarle il secchiello e la paletta


----------



## Bruja (20 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sta benissimo... anche perche' l'ironia del teschio sdrammatizza la combinazione bionda occhi azzurri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perche secondo te a Sbarella serve il completino sciuè sciuè per piazzare un bernoccolo all'imprudentissimo bimbo che allungasse anche solo la mano sui suoi giochi???  Quella non lo querela per appropriazione indebita solo perchè ancora non sa scrivere!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















































Bruja


----------



## MariLea (20 Maggio 2007)

*Succede...*

Quando mio figlio aveva l'età di Sbarella, non capivo perchè il cane (buonissimo anzi proprio un mammalucco come tutti i miei cani) gli ringhiava tutte le volte che se lo ritrovava vicino... non riuscivo a capire perchè, visto che non lo faceva con nessun'altro.
Poi ho scoperto il "perchè"  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ero sconvolta... io igienista rompi che per poco non gli sterilizzavo pure le manine... e poi lui, in un batter d'occhio, gli fregava la pappa al cane!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Maggio 2007)

lea, ti avevo messo a disposizione un avatar qualche post indietro...nun te piace?


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Quando mio figlio aveva l'età di Sbarella, non capivo perchè il cane (buonissimo anzi proprio un mammalucco come tutti i miei cani) gli ringhiava tutte le volte che se lo ritrovava vicino... non riuscivo a capire perchè, visto che non lo faceva con nessun'altro.
> Poi ho scoperto il "perchè"
> 
> 
> ...


 
NOOOO!!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Maggio 2007)

*Meglio così..........*

A forza di sterilizzarli questi bimbi quando se le creano le difese immunitarie???
Qualche sana porcheriola aiuta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Quando mio figlio aveva l'età di Sbarella, non capivo perchè il cane (buonissimo anzi proprio un mammalucco come tutti i miei cani) gli ringhiava tutte le volte che se lo ritrovava vicino... non riuscivo a capire perchè, visto che non lo faceva con nessun'altro.
> Poi ho scoperto il "perchè"
> 
> 
> ...


 






















   da mori'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*...*



Bruja ha detto:


> A forza di sterilizzarli questi bimbi quando se le creano le difese immunitarie???
> Qualche sana porcheriola aiuta
> 
> 
> ...


Quando mia figlia era piccola bollivo tutto (nessun liquido per sterilizzare perché non si abituasse al sapore odore della candeggina) poi è andata al nido...ha cominciato a gattonare ...e ho visto che si succhiava le scarpe...mi sono limitata a lavare le stoviglie.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sentite questa: nella mia scuola hanno chiesto che i termometri in uso (elettronici ..per carità quelli a mercurio sono pericolosi... Ma voi vi siete mai mangiati il mercurio? Chissà perché tutti pensano che i bambini siamo scemi!?) venissero sostituiti con quelli laser senza contatto per evitare il passaggio da un'ascella all'altra (tra l'altro vengono disinfettati dopo l'uso!!) ?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Naturalmente i bambini giocano rotolandosi per terra (come tutti i bambini) e si mettono le mani in bocca!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bah ...non ci resta che ...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2007)

*Persa...solo con questa risata si puo' sopravvivere*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijhig6klaJU&mode=related&search=http://tradimento.net/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=56725


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*delizioso*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijhig6klaJU&mode=related&search=


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2007)

*Difese immunitarie*

Oggi io e Sbarella siamo andate al parco con gli zii di tendenza... chiacchera, chiacchera... sparla, sparla... Sbarella se magnava la terra come fosse la merendina 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... m'e' pigliato un collasso... gli zii di tendenza m'hanno _inpanicata _e via tutti al prontosoccorso... quando ho raccontato alla tizia cosa era successo... mi ha quasi mandata a fanculo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





senza visita chiaramente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma c'aveva ragione visto che poi ha mangiato l'arrosto e il pure' degli zii di tendenza 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senza vomitare... nulla va sprecato


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi io e Sbarella siamo andate al parco con gli zii di tendenza... chiacchera, chiacchera... sparla, sparla... Sbarella se magnava la terra come fosse la merendina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tutta cacca e tutta salute..e anche questa è andata...


----------



## Bruja (20 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*

Quella figliolina se vede l'ebola lo piglia a palettate..... non hai ancora capito che Sbarella fa spallucce anche al livello 4...?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quella figliolina se vede l'ebola lo piglia a palettate..... non hai ancora capito che Sbarella fa spallucce anche al livello 4...??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zitta va... che gli zii di tendenza mi hanno strssata sul monitorare Sbarella tutta la notte piazzandole uno specchietto sul muso e vedere se s'appanna


----------



## Bruja (20 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Zitta va... che gli zii di tendenza mi hanno strssata sul monitorare Sbarella tutta la notte piazzandole uno specchietto sul muso e vedere se s'appanna


 
La prossima volta che tornano fagli trovare al posto del campanello un saliscendi sonoro con un mazzetto di corna di corallo e gobbetti... portassero rogna!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*ma va...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Zitta va... che gli zii di tendenza mi hanno strssata sul monitorare Sbarella tutta la notte piazzandole uno specchietto sul muso e vedere se s'appanna


Tutti i bambini hanno mangiato terra ...il pericolo più grosso sono i vermi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..ma li vedresti tra qualche giorno...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutti i bambini hanno mangiato terra ...il pericolo più grosso sono i vermi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  ... ops...Grazie  Persa... controllero 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Oggi ho fatto cena con verdurine in padella e tofu 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... mo mi sto a bere un birrino in attesa di "Law and Order: Criminal intent"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Maggio 2007)

*stasera*

Ha preparato mia figlia rigatoni al pomodoro e straccetti (carne da carpaccio cotta) con pomodorini olive e capperi..


----------



## Bruja (20 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ... ops...Grazie Persa... controllero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io mi sto sciroppando tutta la serata su fox crime........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ma cosa bevo non te lo dico  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io mi sto sciroppando tutta la serata su fox crime........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dai che le cavallette se ne sono andate..e domani è lunedi


----------



## Old Angel (21 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijhig6klaJU&mode=related&search=


Sparatevi questa al mattino e vi garantisco che la giornata sarà n'altra cosa  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8is3yk1XQuw&mode=related&search=


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Sparatevi questa al mattino e vi garantisco che la giornata sarà n'altra cosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


YESSSSSSSSS...Buon Giorno Angel!!!


----------



## Bruja (21 Maggio 2007)

*.............*

Buongiorno! Il cielo è sereno, le cavallette sono rientrate, il lunedì si preasnnuncia pacifico e se qualcuno non gufa dovrebbe essere na giornata di relax (si fa per dire...)!!!  
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2007)

Oggi c'ho drinks a lavoro!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Niente e'  che volevo farvi girare gli zebedei


----------



## Bruja (6 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi c'ho drinks a lavoro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando si dice la solidarietà..... ma i drinks non fanno venire acidità di stomaco???  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (6 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando si dice la solidarietà..... ma i drinks non fanno venire acidità di stomaco???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al massimo a me l'acidita' l'abbassano


----------



## Bruja (6 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Al massimo a me l'acidita' l'abbassano


Hai il ph dell'allume!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Giugno 2007)

http://www.duiops.net/seresvivos/galeria/leopardos/ph-14644.jpg



lo voglio .


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.duiops.net/seresvivos/galeria/leopardos/ph-14644.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> lo voglio .


è bellissimo micia...
poi però diventa accussì


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> è bellissimo micia...
> poi però diventa accussì


 
e ce lo so tesora...soffrirebbe con me..sarebbe una lite continua 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Mi acconteto di immaginarmelo cosi... al mio fianco.


----------



## Bruja (7 Giugno 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e ce lo so tesora...soffrirebbe con me..sarebbe una lite continua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco immaginatelo, è il miglior servizio che puoi rendergli, questi animali devono sentire la libertà sul pelo, nelle zampe, negli odori, nell'assoluta autonomia delle scelte .... noi possiamo solo offrire loro il bene più prezioso, lasciargliela...!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Giugno 2007)

Vi comunico che ieri il party era vagamente over the top 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non mi son divertita per nulla... e mi hanno presentato i responsabili per l'Italia e son andata via anche disgustata


----------



## Lettrice (7 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e ce lo so tesora...soffrirebbe con me..sarebbe una lite continua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma e' di ceramica?


----------



## Bruja (7 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma e' di ceramica?


Sei stonata forte.... ma che ti hanno fatto i responsabili per l'Italia, o erano proprio incapaci di intendere e di volere..??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei stonata forte.... ma che ti hanno fatto i responsabili per l'Italia, o erano proprio incapaci di intendere e di volere..???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uno era tanto stupido che se l'avessi chiamato Tontolo avrebbe sorriso comunque... l'altro non c'ho parlato granche' perche' non lo si poteva guardare


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uno era tanto stupido che se l'avessi chiamato Tontolo avrebbe sorriso comunque... l'altro non c'ho parlato granche' perche' non lo si poteva guardare


L'esteta che bada ar capello..bah..

ma che-nen sai che dietro quella parvenza da mongolo si nasconda un leone...conoscendolo/i


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma e' di ceramica?


Okkei. Sei stonata.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco immaginatelo, è il miglior servizio che puoi rendergli, questi animali devono sentire la libertà sul pelo, nelle zampe, negli odori, nell'assoluta autonomia delle scelte .... noi possiamo solo offrire loro il bene più prezioso, lasciargliela...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Giugno 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> L'esteta che bada ar capello..bah..
> 
> ma che-nen sai che dietro quella parvenza da mongolo si nasconda un leone...conoscendolo/i


Meglio niente Robolo...fidati


----------



## Bruja (7 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Meglio niente Robolo...fidati


Della serie che se fosse l'ultimo rimasto sulla Terra ti dai una mano di cemento a presa rapida???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (7 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Della serie che se fosse l'ultimo rimasto sulla Terra ti dai una mano di cemento a presa rapida???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Esatto... una bella muratina e non se ne parla piu'


----------



## Lettrice (8 Giugno 2007)

*Serial Mom*

Ieri ho visto un film vecchiotto che mi fa sempre ridere, Serial Mom, con kathleen Turner nella parte di una mamma serial killer...  e' favolosa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La parte piu' bella e' la fine quando una volta scagionata uccide una donna della giuria perche' portava le scarpe bianche in ottobre 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























Niente vi rendevo partecipi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS:Le scarpe erano oscene, forse un pensierino l'avrei fatto anche io


----------



## Bruja (8 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ieri ho visto un film vecchiotto che mi fa sempre ridere, Serial Mom, con kathleen Turner nella parte di una mamma serial killer... e' favolosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lo ricordo, un film esilarante .... andava ammazzando chiunque le creasse un pronlema... era un po' reattiva la signora!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. in effetti le scarpe erano inguardabili!!!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

Tra 15 minuti ho un compleanno a cui attendere 

	
	
		
		
	


	









I Love Cakes


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Giugno 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra 15 minuti ho un compleanno a cui attendere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non sarà mica il tuo eh?!?!?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma non sarà mica il tuo eh?!?!?


No, il mio comparira' nel forum.... tipo miracolo


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> No, il mio comparira' nel forum.... tipo miracolo


 
La Jena di Fatima.... ma dirai anche i tuoi segreti?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La Jena di Fatima.... ma dirai anche i tuoi segreti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E gia'


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2007)

Aaaahhhh.

Mò mi siedo un pò qua.

Ahhhh... ma come si sta bene in questi giardinetti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





All'ombra, bello fresco... che mi sono anche portata il pane secco per le papere... ahhh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2007)

*Sì*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Aaaahhhh.
> 
> Mò mi siedo un pò qua.
> 
> ...


Io mi metto sull'amaca a riposare un po'...tanto la lettura noiosa l'ho già fatta


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2007)

Io c'ho pure l'anguria...


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Uff...*

Nessuno ha pensato a portare un plaid? Mica bastano queste panchine...!!!
Ah... ho portato anche lo spray per gli insetti.... e una bottiglia di vinello bianco fresco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2007)

Ha sentito signora?

La signora Iris c'ha l'anguria... guardi un pò... io mi ero portata anche un pò di focaccia... allora facciamo merenda tra un pò?


...hei tu! Con quel pallone!!!! Te lo scoppio se ti avvicini un'altra volta!!!


Fffff.... 'sti ragazzetti son tremendi.... eeeee.... dica un pò.... cosa legge signora Persica?


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nessuno ha pensato a portare un plaid? Mica bastano queste panchine...!!!
> Ah... ho portato anche lo spray per gli insetti.... e una bottiglia di vinello bianco fresco
> 
> 
> ...


Evvai!!!! E' arrivato anche il vinello!!!!

Psss.... ragazze.... fate un pò di spazio, su.... che lo sapete che la pollastra qua c'ha problemi di vene vanitose... fatela stare comoda...

Oh! Che poi.... vorrei arrivarci io alla sua età così in gamba...


----------



## Old Ari (10 Luglio 2007)

Eccomi.... Posso?
Mi accomodo qui vicino vicino a voi... Io mi metto sull'erba se non bastano i posticini


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Evvai!!!! E' arrivato anche il vinello!!!!
> 
> Psss.... ragazze.... fate un pò di spazio, su.... che lo sapete che la pollastra qua c'ha problemi di vene vanitose... fatela stare comoda...
> 
> Oh! Che poi.... vorrei arrivarci io alla sua età così in gamba...


Ci arrivi, ci arrivi, ti pare che ci perdiamo le tue.... memorie!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2007)

Si...però niente schiamazzi...
Non ci facciamo riconoscere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2007)

*...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ha sentito signora?
> 
> La signora Iris c'ha l'anguria... guardi un pò... io mi ero portata anche un pò di focaccia... allora facciamo merenda tra un pò?
> 
> ...


Non me lo chieda signora! Ho letto un racconto di un tizio che è andato in bianco e racconta la sua versione agli amici, dando della cretina a lei e dicendo che è lui che non ha voluto...insomma il solito racconto da bar. Una cosa noiosissima.
Ora dovrei finire un vivacissimo saggio sulla democrazia per rimanere sveglia e non perdermi focaccia, vinello e anguria...


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2007)

Lo so...d'altronde la natura vuole il suo sfogo signora mia...


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Ari*



Ari ha detto:


> Eccomi.... Posso?
> Mi accomodo qui vicino vicino a voi... Io mi metto sull'erba se non bastano i posticini


 
Bastano bastano, ho aggiunto due plaids.... 
Ragazze. ci avete fatto caso? Questo thread è arrivato a pag. 100!!!





Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2007)

No guarda... c'è già chi starnazza a sufficienza altrove.

_A proposito... sottovoce... se qualcuna sa chi è quella pletora di gente che da corda all'idiota (io vi faccio notare che sono stata bravissima e mi attengo scrupolosamente alla promessa di non parlargli mai più)... dicevo... nessuno può intercedere per farli smettere?_
_Non è che rendano un gran servizio al forum..._


Dicevamo.... che ne direste di un giretto a carte?
Un raminetto... una pinella... eh?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2007)

*Si*



Bruja ha detto:


> Bastano bastano, ho aggiunto due plaids....
> Ragazze. ci avete fatto caso? Questo thread è arrivato a pag. 100!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Ari (10 Luglio 2007)

Sssssss che io mi sno lasciata andare invece...

Wow! Giretto a carte ci sto!! Mi piace un sacco


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No guarda... c'è già chi starnazza a sufficienza altrove.
> 
> _A proposito... sottovoce... se qualcuna sa chi è quella pletora di gente che da corda all'idiota (io vi faccio notare che sono stata bravissima e mi attengo scrupolosamente alla promessa di non parlargli mai più)... dicevo... nessuno può intercedere per farli smettere?_
> _Non è che rendano un gran servizio al forum..._
> ...


 
Non lo so..ci vorrebbe un uomo..senza macchia e senza paura...dove è Lanci?


----------



## Old Ari (10 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bastano bastano, ho aggiunto due plaids....
> Ragazze. ci avete fatto caso? Questo thread è arrivato a pag. 100!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie! 
Ma questo plaid qua fiorato? Ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2007)

*...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> No guarda... c'è già chi starnazza a sufficienza altrove.
> 
> _A proposito... sottovoce... se qualcuna sa chi è quella pletora di gente che da corda all'idiota (io vi faccio notare che sono stata bravissima e mi attengo scrupolosamente alla promessa di non parlargli mai più)... dicevo... nessuno può intercedere per farli smettere?_
> _Non è che rendano un gran servizio al forum..._
> ...


Preferisco Machiavelli 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Spero che siano caduti nell'errore, in cui ero caduta anch'io, di cercare di discutere realmente.
Ma non capisco come si possa partendo dal post di oggi


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Sssssss che io mi sno lasciata andare invece...
> 
> Wow! Giretto a carte ci sto!! Mi piace un sacco


 
Io ho i Tarocchi!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2007)

Le vie del signore sono infinite!!!

Magari chi da corda all'idiota non fa che tessere una bella ragnatela per le mosche 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che palle ste mosche...uffff


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Preferisco Machiavelli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'ormone chiama....


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non me lo chieda signora! Ho letto un racconto di un tizio che è andato in bianco e racconta la sua versione agli amici, dando della cretina a lei e dicendo che è lui che non ha voluto...insomma il solito racconto da bar. Una cosa noiosissima.
> Ora dovrei finire un vivacissimo saggio sulla democrazia per rimanere sveglia e non perdermi focaccia, vinello e anguria...


Che poi... sono sempre un pò le stesse zuppe nè?

Gli uomini rimestano sempre nello stesso calderone... poi tirano i bussolotti, mischiano un pò le parole, e si credono scienziati... lasci stare, mi dia retta, non varrebbe i tasti per rispondere... piuttosto... 3 verticale: cialtrone in giapponese.

Mmmm... vi viene in mente nulla?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2007)

*uhm*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Che poi... sono sempre un pò le stesse zuppe nè?
> 
> Gli uomini rimestano sempre nello stesso calderone... poi tirano i bussolotti, mischiano un pò le parole, e si credono scienziati... lasci stare, mi dia retta, non varrebbe i tasti per rispondere... piuttosto... 3 verticale: cialtrone in giapponese.
> 
> Mmmm... vi viene in mente nulla?


In milanese si dice pirla...


----------



## Old Ari (10 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che poi... sono sempre un pò le stesse zuppe nè?
> 
> Gli uomini rimestano sempre nello stesso calderone... poi tirano i bussolotti, mischiano un pò le parole, e si credono scienziati... lasci stare, mi dia retta, non varrebbe i tasti per rispondere... piuttosto... 3 verticale: cialtrone in giapponese.
> 
> Mmmm... vi viene in mente nulla?


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In milanese si dice pirla...


E si sa... le lingue sono importanti, mia nonna me lo diceva sempre!

Ma... ma scusate un pò... ma quello laggiù non è il signor Feddi?







Porello!!! Ma cosa gli è successo???

Non vorrei dire ma... ma a me pare proprio che c'abbia su il pannolone.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ffff, come si invecchia in fretta.


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2007)

C'è Rossella che ha un problema...noi la stiamo praticamente ignorando...


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io c'ho pure l'anguria...


 
Una ....o due?!?!?


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2007)

Me ne hanno fatte venire due!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E si sa... le lingue sono importanti, mia nonna me lo diceva sempre!
> 
> Ma... ma scusate un pò... ma quello laggiù non è il signor Feddi?
> 
> ...


Ehmmm...guarda che quel rigonfiamento non è il pannolone!!!


----------



## Iris (10 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*

Ti sei eccitatato pure tu con l'erotismo giapponese?


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ehmmm...guarda che quel rigonfiamento non è il pannolone!!!


La prostata????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Cavolo Feddi!!! Ma ti sei fatto vedere???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Guarda che adesso curano bene sai, non ti devi ridurre a questi punti! Mannaggia!!!

pttù... pfff... fcufa... pfff... mi f'è fcollata la protefi...


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> La prostata????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vista la libertà che ti prendi nel trattare le "cosucce" di Feddy, non è in giro Napo vero? 
Quello della protesi te ne libera in un amen.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> La prostata????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niente di che, anche senza potrebbe non esser male!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ammettilo che hai già provato e hai ricevuto una buona "risposta" !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senti, ma quel tremolio alla mano...Parkinson?!?!? Quasi quasi ti invito sulla panchina!!


----------



## Old Ari (10 Luglio 2007)

Mi potete incatenare qui?
Nn riesco a non rispondere....mi trattengo con l'oriente, ma con i seguaci....di cui poi mi vengono dei dubbi no...


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vista la libertà che ti prendi nel trattare le "cosucce" di Feddy, non è in giro Napo vero?
> Quello della protesi te ne libera in un amen....
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi dire niente, che da quando è andato in pensione se ne sta giorno e notte in cantina a trafficare!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Son già spariti tre gatti dei vicini, morti tutti i geranei nell'arco di 500 metri e l'altro giorno i pomperi c'hanno fatto evacuare il quartiere perchè nella notte pare abbiano svuotato la cisterna del benzinaio di fronte a casa e non si trovava più il carburante.

Io, se continua così, incomincio a scavare una buca in giardini.

'Si sa mai che serva.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2007)

*Utilità*



Ari ha detto:


> Mi potete incatenare qui?
> Nn riesco a non rispondere....mi trattengo con l'oriente, ma con i seguaci....di cui poi mi vengono dei dubbi no...


Tutte le esperienze sono formative. 
E' importante saper esercitare la pazienza che è la via per la saggezza.
Perfect


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Senti, ma quel tremolio alla mano...Parkinson?!?!? Quasi quasi ti invito sulla panchina!!


Guarda, una volta ero una maga a inserire cateteri anche bendata... comunque... se ti fidi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2007)

*Allora?*

Chi ne vuole una fetta?


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Mi potete incatenare qui?
> Nn riesco a non rispondere....mi trattengo con l'oriente, ma con i seguaci....di cui poi mi vengono dei dubbi no...


Vieni qua... vieni.... guarda... Persichè ha tirato fuori l'anguria!!!


----------



## Old Ari (10 Luglio 2007)

Ok va bene..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Prendetemi per la gola, ingozzatemi come un'oca che più mangio più sto tranquilla...
Posso avere una fettina di Pane e Nutella.....ce n'è per caso?
Magari l'uomo col pannolone o la cistifellea ingrossata me la può andare a prendere?


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ok va bene.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E ma gli si infiamma tutto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A proposito di nutella... Ma... Nutella che fine ha fatto???

Sai che bile che le montava, poverina?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nutellì!!! Bella di Lupa tua!!!

Torna! Chisto forum aspetta a 'te!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2007)

*un attimo*



Ari ha detto:


> Ok va bene.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco qui...bella bimba !
Però poi non ti lamentare della cellulite!


----------



## Old Ari (10 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ecco qui...bella bimba !
> Però poi non ti lamentare della cellulite!




















Grazie mamma!!!
No no, niente cellulite, al massimo i brufoli...la cellulite ce l'hanno tutte!!!!


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Ari ha detto:


> Grazie mamma!!!
> No no, niente cellulite, al massimo i brufoli...la cellulite ce l'hanno tutte!!!!


E questa è una frase che accomuna tutto il mondo femminile...... ce l'hanno tutte, anche quelle che vediamo sui giornali patinati .... ce l'hanno, ce l'hanno, è in embrione ma c'è!!
La provvidenza pareggia sempre tutto, sospesi cellulitici compresi!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   .... Comunque io vado di vinello fresco....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Ok va bene.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh...ma qui ci vuole un bravo oculista!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che faccio, ve l'appoggio così se la vista non basta...usaate altri sensi???  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ok,Ok, capito...vado a prendere la nutella...hai visto mai!!


----------



## MariLea (10 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ahhh...ma qui ci vuole un bravo oculista!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perdonale, non sanno quel che dicono...
sicuramente non hanno mai sentito parlare di orchite


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> perdonale, non sanno quel che dicono...
> sicuramente non hanno mai sentito parlare di orchite


Che a una certa età è pure pericolosa....  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2007)

*ragazze*

E' l'ora dell'aperitivo...


----------

